#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Ошибки в дзадзен

## Adalstein

Вопросы к практикующим дзадзен: 

1) Каковы самые распространённые ошибки в дзадзен? 
2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? 
3) Чего следует избегать, практикуя дзадзен? 
4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата? 
5) Нужен ли учитель для дзадзен? Как он может контрольровать состояние ученика? Есть ли в России мастера дзадзен? 

Спасибо.

----------


## Вао

Самое главное в дзадзен это правильная осанка. Спина ровная, а плечи раслаблены. После того как с осанкой стало все нормально тогда можно переходить и на счет дыханий.




> 4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата?


Напротив те у кого трудности со соредоточенностью тому и 10 минут спокойно высидет трудно. Дзадзэн повышает сосредоточеность, а не снижает.

----------

Bahta (06.04.2010)

----------


## dragon_chan

Кстати, Кайсен утверждает, что счет дыхания - отстой. Даже привел цитату из Догена, где тот осуждает практику счета дыханий.
По видимому, у нас далеко не все переведено, т.к. мне такое в книгах Догена не попадалось.

----------


## Adalstein

Что можете сказать по поводу остальных вопросов?

----------


## Ersh

Счет дыхания предваряет сикантадза, но в сикантадза поначалу очень легко потерять осознанность, тогда опять надо возвращаться к счету.
Распространенная ошибка - принять то или иное состояние, которое накатывает в дзадзен за реализацию, и привязаться к нему.
Да, вспомнил еще - не надо менять позу до конца сессии, если только не совсем худо. А то будет только хуже.

Учитель, конечно, оптимально, но можно начинать и без него.

----------


## Adalstein

Какие позы лучше всего подходят для дзадзен? Стоит ли сразу садиться в сейдза, даже есть это не очень удобно? Лучше сначала отработать позу, и потом приступать к практике или приспособиться в процессе занятий? Почему сейдза рекомендуется как идеальная поза для дзадзен?

----------


## Вао

> Кстати, Кайсен утверждает, что счет дыхания - отстой. Даже привел цитату из Догена, где тот осуждает практику счета дыханий.
> По видимому, у нас далеко не все переведено, т.к. мне такое в книгах Догена не попадалось.


Понимаете эффективность, какой либо практики проверяется личным опытом. Лично я пока не испытал отстойности счета дыханий. Напротив, во всей полноте осознал свою неусидчивость. Например, мне и десять минут считать дыхания, ни разу не сбившись и не отвлекаясь сложно. По крайней мере, я ещё не исчерпал эту практику. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chikara

Без искреннего постижения учения Будды, я имею ввиду ее психологических аспектов, на протяжении длительного личного опыта, невозможно сходу практиковать сидение (дзадзэн). Это будет только во вред начинающему. Исходя из содержания вопроса можно сказать, что вопрошающий ставит телегу впереди лошади, сразу желая "правильно, без ошибок" практиковать.

----------


## Вао

> Стоит ли сразу садиться в сейдза, даже есть это не очень удобно?


Сейдза - это лотос ?

----------


## Ersh

Идеальная поза для дзадзен это полный лотос, затем полулотос, затем уже сейдза.

----------


## Алекс М

Вообще - нет различия между телом и умом. Поэтому важна поза. Лучше становится поза - лучше ум, лучше ум - лучше поза. В итоге - полная неподвижность, но сосредоточенность.

http://www.dalma.ru/practice/meditation/mnadihanii.html

----------


## dragon_chan

> Понимаете эффективность, какой либо практики проверяется личным опытом. Лично я пока не испытал отстойности счета дыханий. Напротив, во всей полноте осознал свою неусидчивость. Например, мне и десять минут считать дыхания, ни разу не сбившись и не отвлекаясь сложно. По крайней мере, я ещё не исчерпал эту практику.


До недавнего времени я и сам сидел и считал. И полагал, что так же не исчерпал еще эту практику. Но Кайсен решительно, именно решительно отверг счет. Чем лично я был несколько ошарашен, все-таки мероприятие называлось "введение в практику" было расчитано именно на начинающих.
Вот такие дела.

----------


## Adalstein

> Сейдза - это лотос ?


Самое простое описание позы сейдза: ноги подогнуты под себя, колени расставлены на ширину двух ладоней, большой палец левой ноги лежит на большом пальце правой ноги. Насколько я понимаю, седалище в такой позе находится между пятками.

----------


## Adalstein

> Напротив те у кого трудности со соредоточенностью тому и 10 минут спокойно высидет трудно. Дзадзэн повышает сосредоточеность, а не снижает.


На чём следует сосредотачиваться? Я слышал несколько мнений: на дыхании, на нижнем дань-тяне, на каком-то предмер, образе, слове, звуке и т.д. Что из этого всего оптимальнее?

----------


## Adalstein

> Без искреннего постижения учения Будды, я имею ввиду ее психологических аспектов, на протяжении длительного личного опыта, невозможно сходу практиковать сидение (дзадзэн). Это будет только во вред начинающему. Исходя из содержания вопроса можно сказать, что вопрошающий ставит телегу впереди лошади, сразу желая "правильно, без ошибок" практиковать.


Не совсем понял Вашу точку зрения. Вы считаете, что практике дзадзен должен предшествовать большой опыт в постижении учения Будды, или что для правильную технику дзадзен нужно постигать методом проб и ошибок?

----------


## Поляков

Вот здесь - http://www.seoulzen.org/tt/board/db/...tation_isdn.rm - видеокурс по дзадзен. Очень просто!

----------


## Adalstein

> Идеальная поза для дзадзен это полный лотос, затем полулотос, затем уже сейдза.


Какая-то странная последовательность получается. То есть сейдза худшее из всего перечисленного? В чём преимущества лотоса и полулотоса? Вообще, почему для медитативных практик была выбранна именно эта поза?

----------


## Вао

> На чём следует сосредотачиваться? Я слышал несколько мнений: на дыхании, на нижнем дань-тяне, на каком-то предмер, образе, слове, звуке и т.д. Что из этого всего оптимальнее?


Что оптимальней я не могу сказать. Наверное это зависит от личной кармической предрасположенности.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> Какая-то странная последовательность получается. То есть сейдза худшее из всего перечисленного? В чём преимущества лотоса и полулотоса? Вообще, почему для медитативных практик была выбранна именно эта поза?



Лотос - наиболее устойчивая поза. В сейдза позвоночник сильне устает, как говорят.
Сам сижу в сейдза :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  На спец. скамеечке. Но мне уже пятый десяток. Так что если пока молоды, нелишне потренироваться.

----------


## Perevod

Извиняусь что влезаю в дискуссию, но я просто не могу оставить без комментария фразу о "счет дыхания - отстой", кто-бы ее не говорил.
И хотя я тоже не читал всего Догэна, я очень сомневаюсь о том, что он это говорил.
На скорую руку нашел  только ZAZEN-YÔJINKI от Keizan Zenji:

If you still don't feel fresh after doing kinhin, wash your eyes and forehead with cold water. Or chant the "Three Pure Precepts of the Bodhisattvas". Do something; don't just fall asleep. You should be aware of the great matter of birth and death and the swiftness of impermanence. What are you doing sleeping when your eye of the way is still clouded? If dullness and sinking arise repeatedly you should chant, "Habituality is deeply rooted and so I am wrapped in dullness. When will dullness disperse? May the compassion of the buddhas and patriarchs lift this darkness and misery." 

If the mind wanders, place attention at the tip of the nose and tanden and count the inhalations and exhalations. If that doesn't stop the scattering, bring up a phrase and keep it in awareness - for example: "What is it that comes thus?" or "When no thought arises, where is affliction? - Mount Sumeru!" or "What is the meaning of Bodhidharma's coming from the West? - The cypress in the garden." Sayings like this that you can't draw any flavour out of are suitable.

----------


## Chikara

Адалштейн, адепт должен самостоятельно и естественно созреть к необходмости выполнения дзадзэн. Когда он созреет к этому и приступит к сидению, он на собственном опыте ощутит ее вкус и выработает то сидение, которое практиковал Будда. В результате его никто от этого не собьет и в нем будет пребывать уверенность в жизни и практике...

----------


## dragon_chan

> If the mind wanders, place attention at the tip of the nose and tanden and count the inhalations and exhalations.


Получается, Кайсен противоречит сам себе. Банзай его даже переспросил и указал на Olivier Rei Gen Wang-Genh через которого было получено учение о счете дыхания. Но опять-таки, через третьи руки. На это Кайсен сказал, что быть того не может, что он хорошо знает Оливье и что они ученики одного мастера (Дешимару) и что Оливье НИКАК такого посоветовать не мог.
Такие дела.

----------


## Won Soeng

Практикуйте с ошибками. Это мотивирует.

----------

Байраги (13.08.2012)

----------


## Adalstein

> Практикуйте с ошибками. Это мотивирует.


Согласен. Но ввиду отсутствия учителя хочется свести ошибки к минимуму.

----------


## Adalstein

> Лотос - наиболее устойчивая поза. В сейдза позвоночник сильне устает, как говорят.
> Сам сижу в сейдза На спец. скамеечке. Но мне уже пятый десяток. Так что если пока молоды, нелишне потренироваться.


Оффтоп: 
Странно, что все эти позы далеки от естественных. Сейдза и полулотос ещё могут сойти за способ принимать сидячее положение в любых условиях, но полный лотос - это нечто совсем противоестественное с точки зрения биомеханики. Сосуды пережимаются, кровь застаивается, ноги затекают и т.д. 

По теме: 
Интересно, что в айкидо для дзадзен рекомендуется именно сейдза. Кстати, чем на практике отличается дзадзен от ки-дыхания? (вдох через нос, выдох на через рот со звуком "ха", концентрация на дань-тяне)

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, что айкидо это не дзен. Это тот тренер, который Вам заодно и дал уроки дзадзен и рекомендовал такую позу. Но буддийские наставники советуют так, как я написал.
А что такое естественная поза? Естественная для кого? Весь Восток сидит в лотосе, Будда сидел в лотосе - для них это вполне естественная поза.

----------

Байраги (13.08.2012)

----------


## Gaza

Сейдза просто самая лёгкая и доступная из всех поз потому и популярно. Из поз добавил бы ещё сидхасану, вирасану и упрощённую гомукхасану. Сам пользую чаще всего сидхасану. Сатьянанда считает её по эффективности почти как лотос но она много проще. Вирасана это как сейдза, но ступни не скрещены а параллельны, между ними подушка, а на подушке Ваш зад. Гомукхасана это вроде нога на ногу только сидя на полу. Примерно как warping сидит на кухне на полу когда не медитирует  :Smilie:  . 
 А вообще когда лотос более- менее освоен кажется, что не может быть более устойчивой и удобной позы. Чувствуешь себя скалой.

----------


## Adalstein

> Вот здесь - http://www.seoulzen.org/tt/board/db/...tation_isdn.rm - видеокурс по дзадзен. Очень просто!


Чем можно открыть этот файл?

----------


## Ho Shim

> 1) Каковы самые распространённые ошибки в дзадзен? 
> 2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? 
> 3) Чего следует избегать, практикуя дзадзен? 
> 4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата? 
> 5) Нужен ли учитель для дзадзен? Как он может контрольровать состояние ученика? Есть ли в России мастера дзадзен? 
> 
> Спасибо.


1,2,3) Вообще-то дзадзен это просто форма проведения медитации. Наиболее удобная поза для долгого неподвижного соятояния. Неподвижное тело - неподвижный ум. За своей позой так же важно следить как и за состоянием ума. Это очень хороший опыт наблюдения за собой, когда ты замечаешь, что через некоторое время тебя "перекашивает", просто возвращаешься к правильной позе. Так же как когда замечаешь, что сбился со счета дыхания, просто возвращаешься к нему обратно. Если вы начнете практиковать дзадзен вы найдете все распространенные ошибки, исправите их и станете мастером дзэадзэн  :Smilie:  Дзэн - это персональный опыт. Узнать про ошибки не практикуя дзадзэн невозможно!
Далее, есть много техник для медитации в дзадзен - счет дыхания, повторение мантры, коан. Счет дыхания даже бывает разный, не говоря уж о мантрах и коанах. Лучше спрашивать у мастера, но можно взять любую технику и придерживаться ее некоторое время. Вроде как, никакая из них не хуже и не лучше - просто какая-то вам лучше подходит для данного момента.
4) дзадзен - это просто поза. Из-за позы врядли человек становится заторможенным или впадает в ступор. Не надо ничего избегать и не надо ни к чему стремиться - просто придерживайтесь практики и все. Вы начинаете думать о ошибках и трудностях до того как испытали их. Вот этого, наверное, стоит избегать   :Smilie:  
5) Может нет, а может да. Как он может контролировать состояние ученика, это он вас сам расскажет, когда вы у него спросите  :Smilie:   Главный мастер дзадзэн - это вы сам.




> Какие позы лучше всего подходят для дзадзен? Стоит ли сразу садиться в сейдза, даже есть это не очень удобно? Лучше сначала отработать позу, и потом приступать к практике или приспособиться в процессе занятий? Почему сейдза рекомендуется как идеальная поза для дзадзен?


Зависит от вашеЙ физической подготовки. Садитесь в наиболее доступную для вас в той последовательности, что была укзана выше. Есть много мнений по поводу идеальных поз. Лучше просто садиться и практиковать, а не собирать богатый исследовательский материал. И что вам мешает отрабатывая позу приступить к практике? Дзэн же это не физкультура  :Smilie: 




> На чём следует сосредотачиваться? Я слышал несколько мнений: на дыхании, на нижнем дань-тяне, на каком-то предмер, образе, слове, звуке и т.д. Что из этого всего оптимальнее?


Оптимальнее для чего? На чем обычно вы сосредотачиваетесь?

----------


## Alex

> Чем можно открыть этот файл?


Real Player'ом. Он живет тут: http://www.real.com

----------


## Поляков

> Чем можно открыть этот файл?


Для этого нужен RealPlayer. качаем здесь - http://www.real.com/R/RDX.fail-click...0-5GOLD_rs.exe

----------


## Банзай

Что толку с чужих ошибок?
Чужие останутся чужими, а мимо своих не пройдешь.
Welcome to Dojo -)

----------


## Lara

Созрел вот абсолютно идиотский вопрос:
Доджо - это ошибка или нет?!
Если ошибка, то это не может быть доджо, 
а если не ошибка, то никакого доджо проста нету 
 :Cool:

----------


## Банзай

С левой ноги, сестра, не забудь, это важно.

----------


## Komuso

У нас сидят кто как хочет: сейдза, сейдза на скамеечке, подушка зафу, как с лотосом, так и с сейдза, на стуле... Лично я после травм коленей долго в сейдза не просижу, а со скамейкой - намного лучше.

----------


## Adalstein

Сидел в дзадзен каждый вечер по 15-20 минут в течение недели. Созрело ещё несколько вопросов: 

1. При длительной концентрации на дыхании случаются какие-то провалы. Это не сон и не отключение, а скорее транс, полное отсутствие мыслей. Потом не могу вспомнить, что именно происходило в этот момент в моей голове. Является ли такое состояние признаком рассредоточения? 
2. В одних описаниях техники дзадзен говорится о том, что следует полностью погасить все мысли, прекратить внутренний диалог и т.д. Другие источники рекомендуют не насиловать своё сознание и не ставить глухих заслонов, а просто отслежевать течение мыслей, позволять им возникать и исчезать. Какое из этих утверждений ближе к истине? 
3. Можно ли закрывать глаза? Везде написано, что нельзя, но мне так удобнее - проще сосредоточиться и нет напряжения в глазных мышцах. 
4. Можно ли практиковать дзадзен лёжа? 

Спасибо.

----------


## Adalstein

> Вот здесь - http://www.seoulzen.org/tt/board/db/...tation_isdn.rm - видеокурс по дзадзен. Очень просто!


Спасибо. А кто этот дяденька? На корейца не похож. И ещё: там плохо слышно, когда он говорит, какой вопрос надо задавать себе во время концентрации. Он говорит "Who am I?" или "Where am I?".

----------


## Банзай

15-20 минут нельзя назвать длительным сроком.
1. Провалы или неспособность вспомнить есть следствие не верной практики, это совершенно очевидно, работать над этим, как ни странно, стоит с помощью дзадзэн и только дзадзэн.
2. Дзэн это бесконечное разнообразие методов, лучше следовать наставления наставника, однако, ничего опасного во втором варианте не наблюдаю. Пожалуй, первый и потруднее и водиночку не слишком уместен.
3. Есть авторитетное мнение, что да, можно. Кайсэн роши прямо ответил на подобный вопрос: когда вы спите, спит и ваша природа Будды, во времена Шакьямуни не было палок и тем не менее его ученики достигали.
Я понимаю, что вы не совсем о сонливости, хотя и я спрашивал роши вашими словами и тем не менее получил такой ответ.
Сэкидо Кацуки убежден в верности метода созерцания с закрытыми глазами.
4. Можно, но это более, чем трудно без реализации природы сонного будды -)

----------


## Ersh

1. Считая дыхания, Вы развиваете сосредоточение. Ничего страшного, что Вы не можете вспомнить какие-то моменты практики - бывает, это значит сосредоточение уходит. Дальше будет получаться лучше. Временами, когда я практику подзапускаю, у меня тоже самое возвращается. Надо опять тренироваться :Smilie: 
2. Это одно и то же, просто второе - метод погасить течение мыслей. Грубо говоря, при счете дыхания, ум отвлекается от их генерации.
3. Пока Вы в самом начале, я бы не советовал закрывать глаза, дальше, с опытом придет понимание, когда и как лучше для Вас.
4. Если у Вас получится в таком положении не засыпать, то может быть. Но вообще бытует авторитетное мнение, что если испытывать некоторые неудобства, боль в ногах (без фанатизма, конечно), то это для практики лучше.

----------


## Adalstein

Кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на наиболее подробное описание техники дыхания для дзадзен? Или поделиться своим методом? Иногда возникает ощущение, что я дышу неправильно - либо слишком напрягаюсь, либо вдыхаю недостаточно глубого или выдыхаю не до конца и т.д. Есть какая-то чёткая система?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на наиболее подробное описание техники дыхания для дзадзен? Или поделиться своим методом? Иногда возникает ощущение, что я дышу неправильно - либо слишком напрягаюсь, либо вдыхаю недостаточно глубого или выдыхаю не до конца и т.д. Есть какая-то чёткая система?


 Всё это тебе кажется потому что ум "знает" как тебе нужно дышать:с каким ритмом, как глубоко.Ты не думай как правильно дышать.Просто отслеживай дыхания.Судзуки Сюнрю советует представить что дыхание - это как дверь.Открылась наружу, закрылась внутрь и так далее.Хотя мне это не очень помогло. :Smilie:  
 Ну а если ты считаешь дыхания, то тут ум пытается подстроится под счёт, к которому ты привык.То есть считает на автомате:один, два, три,... .Ум знает, и помнит, что сразу за 2 идёт 3, потом 4 и соответственно пытается регулировать дыхания.В этом случае мне помогло то, что я "включал" ум только если нужно было посчитать, а потом сразу выключал.Или считай не словами, а "картинками" чисел.
 После некоторого количества практики можно заметить, что ум также пытается контролировать все действия.Ужос!!! :EEK!: 
Вообще это вроде как от беспокойного ума вроде...Я думал, что один такой выдающийся! :Smilie:  
Мне лучшего всего помогает медитация, когда ты пытаешься сохранить тело неподвижным в правильной позе(стиль сото).Попробуй, получается круто!Правда ум протестует против такой медитации так что прям усидеть невозможно...Ну или мантры там почитай:Ом Нам, Кван Сеум Босаль...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на наиболее подробное описание техники дыхания для дзадзен? Или поделиться своим методом? Иногда возникает ощущение, что я дышу неправильно - либо слишком напрягаюсь, либо вдыхаю недостаточно глубого или выдыхаю не до конца и т.д. Есть какая-то чёткая система?


Дышите естественно. Вдох - выдох. Что здесь неправильного? Задача не в том, чтобы дышать "правильно", а в том, чтобы просто дышать. Только дышать. Концентрация на дыхании помогает отсечь мышление и все.

----------


## Ho Shim

> 1. При длительной концентрации на дыхании случаются какие-то провалы. Это не сон и не отключение, а скорее транс, полное отсутствие мыслей. Потом не могу вспомнить, что именно происходило в этот момент в моей голове. Является ли такое состояние признаком рассредоточения? 
> 2. В одних описаниях техники дзадзен говорится о том, что следует полностью погасить все мысли, прекратить внутренний диалог и т.д. Другие источники рекомендуют не насиловать своё сознание и не ставить глухих заслонов, а просто отслежевать течение мыслей, позволять им возникать и исчезать. Какое из этих утверждений ближе к истине? 
> 3. Можно ли закрывать глаза? Везде написано, что нельзя, но мне так удобнее - проще сосредоточиться и нет напряжения в глазных мышцах. 
> 4. Можно ли практиковать дзадзен лёжа?


1. Полное отсутствие мыслей, по моему это очень хорошо  :Smilie:  Мыслей не было, сна не было, а вы где были в тот момент? Где вы были вы помните? В чем провалы?
2. Просто не привязывайтесь к мыслям. И к прекращению мыслей. Мысли пришли, мысли ушли. Но кто тот, кому принадлежат эти мысли? Откуда они пришли?
3. С открытыми глазами проще находиться "здесь и сейчас". Вы все ясно видите - пол, стены, свет. Просто сидите. Что бы не уставали глазные мышцы, можно держать взгляд расфокусированным. То есть, вы смотрите в одну точку, но вы не занимаетесь тем, что "смотрите в одну точку", а просто не бегаете взглядом из стороны в сторону.
4. Медитацию можно практиковать лежа, сидя и на ходу. Дзадзен можно практиковать в позе для дзадзен  :Smilie:

----------


## Adalstein

> 1. Полное отсутствие мыслей, по моему это очень хорошо  Мыслей не было, сна не было, а вы где были в тот момент? Где вы были вы помните? В чем провалы?
> 2. Просто не привязывайтесь к мыслям. И к прекращению мыслей. Мысли пришли, мысли ушли. Но кто тот, кому принадлежат эти мысли? Откуда они пришли?
> 3. С открытыми глазами проще находиться "здесь и сейчас". Вы все ясно видите - пол, стены, свет. Просто сидите. Что бы не уставали глазные мышцы, можно держать взгляд расфокусированным. То есть, вы смотрите в одну точку, но вы не занимаетесь тем, что "смотрите в одну точку", а просто не бегаете взглядом из стороны в сторону.
> 4. Медитацию можно практиковать лежа, сидя и на ходу. Дзадзен можно практиковать в позе для дзадзен


1. В том-то и дело, что не помню. Могу просидеть так минут десять, а потом не могу вспомнить, что в эти десять минут со мной происходило. 
2. Действительно, кто тот, кому принадлежат мысли?

----------


## Поляков

Спасибо. А кто этот дяденька? На корейца не похож.

Скорее всего, судя по его английскому, это выходец из Восточной Европы. Кто он такой - не знаю.




> И ещё: там плохо слышно, когда он говорит, какой вопрос надо задавать себе во время концентрации. Он говорит "Who am I?" или "Where am I?".


Просыпаюсь утром - "Кто я? Где я?"  :Smilie:   Если начинать с главной страницы сайта (www.seoulzen.org) там аккуратно прописаны все главные вопросы  :Smilie:  кстати, бывает по-разному: некоторых вставляет вопрос "Кто я?",  а некоторых нет.

считайте вдохи в первые 10 минут дзадзен и не отвлекайтесь, тогда не будет подобной фигни - "1. При длительной концентрации на дыхании случаются какие-то провалы." не мучайте себя контролем процесса дыхания, ни к чему хорошему это не приведет. Сидите прямо, дышите как получается и читайте мантру (вот ее нужно держать крепко).  Когда колбасит сильно и ум находится в смятении, читайте что-то короткое типа Ом мани падме хум. Я, например, беру четки и считаю по ним - 3 или 5 тысяч раз (а лучше 10!) вполне достаточно. Только не отвлекайтесь на "случаются провалы" или на " описания техники дзадзен" - хрен с ними со всеми.  Повторяйте Ом мани падме хум, Ом мани падме хум, Ом мани падме хум, Ом мани падме хум. И тогда просто сидишь. чего и вам желаю.

----------


## Банзай

Поляков, что же это а дзадзэн с мантрой и четками?

----------


## Ho Shim

> 1. В том-то и дело, что не помню. Могу просидеть так минут десять, а потом не могу вспомнить, что в эти десять минут со мной происходило.


Может вы просто помните, что ничего не происходило? Не обязательно же должно что-то происходить. Вы же помните, что вы сидели. Это и происходило, вроде как.

----------


## Алекс М

Встретил умное высказывание.
Сначала будешь сидеть мало, будет казаться, что много.
Потом будешь сидеть много - будет казаться мало.
По мере роста сосредоточения эффекты будут менятся. Много нового узнаешь о себе в дзадзен. Самое главное - то как изменяется ваша жизнь. Моя вот гармонизировалась.

----------


## Adalstein

Встретил такое мнение, что счёт дыхания, концентрация, специальные движения брюшных мышц и другие элементы техники дзадзен лишь усложняют процесс, который по идее должен приносить удовольствие. Вроде как всё это вовсе не обязательно, и дзадзен заключается просто в сидении и спокойном дыхании. Возникает вопрос: нужно ли всё-таки делать над собой усилие и строго следовать всем стандартным предписаниям (брюшное дыхание, глубокая концентрация и т.д.)? Насколько это необходимо?

----------


## Ersh

Тут по-моему путают дзадзен и сикантадза. Если дзадзен - это именно медитация с концентрацией на дыхании, то сикантадза - это и есть просто сидение. Имхо, сикантадза хорошо начинать практиковать тогда, когда имеешь хорошие навыки в дзадзен, в частности, когда естественным становится правильное дыхание.

----------


## Gaza

Adalstein, не могли бы Вы уточнить где именно встретили такое мнение?

----------


## Банзай

Adalstein - а при чем тут удовольствие и почему оно нам что-то "должно"?

----------


## Марина Мишина

Раньше я любила плавать в лодке сидя в дзадзен, позвольте ответить на Ваши вопросы.



> 1) Каковы самые распространённые ошибки в дзадзен?.


Проплывающие мимо люди часто сидели согнувшись выпросительным знаком - это самая распростроненная ошибка.



> 2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? .


На начальном этапе нужно овладеть позой, потом регулировать дыхание, потом регулировать ум.



> 3) Чего следует избегать, практикуя дзадзен?.


Перенапряжения тела и ума!



> 4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата?.


Нужно знать - что терпение и труд - все перетрут! 



> 5) Нужен ли учитель для дзадзен? Как он может контрольровать состояние ученика? Есть ли в России мастера дзадзен?.


На начальном этапе нужны карты, компас, учитель, Будда...
Но по мере продвижения в практике - все вышеперечисленное нужно оставить и плыть дальше в одиночестве.

----------


## Aleksey L.

А какой, интересно, дзадэн могут посоветоватьт проплывающиие тем, у кого искривление позвоночника ? 8)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> А какой, интересно, дзадэн могут посоветоватьт проплывающиие тем, у кого искривление позвоночника ? 8)


Дзадзенить в удобной позиции, не допуская чрезмерного напряжения.

----------


## Aleksey L.

так скажет любой учитель, только толку в таком "дзадзэн" - никакого )

... тело надо подготовить, выпрямляя позвоночник, перебирая по каждому позвонку, не забывая и про шейные отделы, а затем прожигать забитые каналы "огнем", натягивая струну 

это дело не одного года ) а напряжение, как ни крути, поддерживать просто-таки необходимо

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> так скажет любой учитель, только толку в таком "дзадзэн" - никакого )


Однако я не Учительница  :Smilie: 



> ... тело надо подготовить, выпрямляя позвоночник, перебирая по каждому позвонку, не забывая и про шейные отделы, а затем прожигать забитые каналы "огнем", натягивая струну 
> это дело не одного года ) а напряжение, как ни крути, поддерживать просто-таки необходимо


А как подготовить тело горбуна?

----------


## Adalstein

> Adalstein, не могли бы Вы уточнить где именно встретили такое мнение?


Я неоднократно встречал такое мнение в текстах западных авторов, пишущих на тему дзадзен и высказываниях некоторых любителей досужих разговоров о бренности бытия. Вопрос представляется мне актуальным, поскольку сейчас я испытываю некоторые затруднения в следовании каноническим предписаниям по практике дзадзен.

----------


## Adalstein

> Проплывающие мимо люди часто сидели согнувшись выпросительным знаком - это самая распростроненная ошибка.


Можно ли регулировать положение позвоночника, опираясь спиной о стену. 




> На начальном этапе нужно овладеть позой, потом регулировать дыхание, потом регулировать ум.


Это поэтапный процесс или расстановка приоритетов? 




> На начальном этапе нужны карты, компас, учитель, Будда...
> Но по мере продвижения в практике - все вышеперечисленное нужно оставить и плыть дальше в одиночестве.


То есть учитель в начале практики всё-таки нужен. Чем грозит его отсутствие и как можно свести риск к минимуму?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Однако я не Учительница


 :Smilie: 



> А как подготовить тело горбуна?


не знаю

----------


## Банзай

Сообщение от Adalstein
2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? . 

На начальном этапе нужно овладеть позой, потом регулировать дыхание, потом регулировать ум.

Это поэтапный процесс или расстановка приоритетов? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ум дзэн - ум начинающего сказал прославленный мастер.
Не надо говорить о начальном этапе, о срединном этапе, не надо говорить о конечном этапе, это всего лишь разделяющие мысли плавающей в собственном уме.
Приоритет один - пребывание здесь и сейчас, осознанное сидение, осознанный кинхин, осознанный чай.
Великое усердие, великая вера и великое сомнение и ничего больше.

Поза это состояние ума, а состояние ума это поза, перестаньте делить на главное и в один момент все сложится само собою.

Нет и не было ни добрых мастеров, ни добрых практиков, которые когда-то там сидели, а позже стали "плавать". Рожденный плавать сидеть не сможет -)
Отрадно и приятно, разумеется, тешить себя мыслями о переходе в новое качество, советовать практикующим то, от чего далек как брассом до Тринадада, однако, это ответственность, имхо.
Реализованные мастера не прекращали дзадзэн, не прекращали усердия, не прекращали трудов в Сангхе, остальное от словоблудия.
Ничего личного.
Вао, расслабся, ты дома -)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Можно ли регулировать положение позвоночника, опираясь спиной о стену.


Да, это хороший способ.



> Это поэтапный процесс или расстановка приоритетов?


Сначала тело, потом дыхание, потом ум, потом все вместе...Одно с другим находится в тесной взаимосвязи, одно другое дополняет и следует как одно целое.



> То есть учитель в начале практики всё-таки нужен. Чем грозит его отсутствие и как можно свести риск к минимуму?


Отсутствие грозит отклонениями. С учителем, на начальном этапе обучение идет плодотворнее, так как он может вовремя присекать ошибки и отклонения в практике и говорить об этом, чтобы Вы могли осознать их и иправить. Без учителя в можете год стоять на месте, думая, что все идет хорошо, а на самом деле все не так. Учитель - это свет, который воремя освещает Вам ваши проблемы в практике.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Нет и не было ни добрых мастеров, ни добрых практиков, которые когда-то там сидели, а позже стали "плавать". Рожденный плавать сидеть не сможет -)
> Отрадно и приятно, разумеется, тешить себя мыслями о переходе в новое качество, советовать практикующим то, от чего далек как брассом до Тринадада, однако, это ответственность, имхо.
> Реализованные мастера не прекращали дзадзэн, не прекращали усердия, не прекращали трудов в Сангхе, остальное от словоблудия.
> Ничего личного.
> Вао, расслабся, ты дома -)


Когда я проплывала мимо острова, что вблиз местечка Джогу, там на берег часто выходил человек, который постоянно кричал и размахивал руками  :Smilie: 
Зачем он это делал, мне до сих пор неизвестно.

----------


## Банзай

Он сообщал, что прямо на вас прет сухогруз.
Тогда вы его не услышали и ваше тело долго искали спасатели.
Теперь он снова машет и орет что есть мочи видя, что вы опять в беде.
А вы снова так элегантно и многокрыло мерным брасом ведете под винт следующих ценителей высокого штиля.

----------


## Вао

> Вао, расслабся, ты дома -)


Да я и не напрягался. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Банзай

Можно ли регулировать положение позвоночника, опираясь спиной о стену. 

Да, это хороший способ.
---------------------------------------------------------
Вопрошающий, а вы поинтересуйтесь исходя из чего вам дали этот совет?
Просто чтобы оценить ценность такового, да и последующих заодно.
Ни один мастер, ни в одной традиции дзэн, насколько я знаю ничего подобного не говорил. В случае опоры спиной на стену вы получаете напряжение в других частях тела + совершенно не нужную расслабленность в пояснице, совершенно по-другому будет осуществляться дыхание, оно уже не может быть диафрагмальным к примеру.
В случае трудностей со спиной рекомендуют специальные ремни, обхватывающие поясницу и ноги, однако, поверьте, не стоит обращать на это большого внимания. У меня проблемы с позвоночником с 16 лет и ничего, все терпимо, стоит просто отслеживать позу и быть усердным в вашей практике.

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Он сообщал, что прямо на вас прет сухогруз.
> Тогда вы его не услышали и ваше тело долго искали спасатели.
> Теперь он снова машет и орет что есть мочи видя, что вы опять в беде.
> А вы снова так элегантно и многокрыло мерным брасом ведете под винт следующих ценителей высокого штиля.


Однако у меня вроде есть свои глаза, чтобы смотреть вперед и видеть, что у меня возникает на пути.
О приближении сухогруза мне было известно. так как у меня есть уши, есть глаза. Тем более на том сухогрузе капитан мой хороший знакомый. Мы с ним часто кушаем в харчевне старика Чжана. Он мне рассказывал как то, что часто видит какого то непонятного человека на острове, размахивающего руками и что то кричащего. Каждый раз когда кто то проплывает мимо того острова, он выходит и делает свое дело.
Среди его слов можно услышать выкрики - вы неправильно рулите, у вас неправильный парус, у вас винт вот вот отломиться, у вас на пути опасность, возьмите карты, купите у меня компас, вы не правы, у вас нет понимания, нет опыта.
Никто не может понять, зачем он это делает.

----------


## Вао

> Он сообщал, что прямо на вас прет сухогруз.
> Тогда вы его не услышали и ваше тело долго искали спасатели.
> Теперь он снова машет и орет что есть мочи видя, что вы опять в беде.
> А вы снова так элегантно и многокрыло мерным брасом ведете под винт следующих ценителей высокого штиля.


О какая благородная мотивация. А я признаться плохо о вас подумал. Я решил, что вами движет эгоистическое стремление показать своё превосходство. И теперь мне стыдно за такие мысли.  :Frown:

----------


## Aleksey L.

... чему меньше всего стоит доверять, так это своим глазам =) 

опираться спиной на стену - никудышный способ. Мышцы должны наработаться вблизи позвонков, если позвоночник слаб или искривлен ... 
а дальше - подобно мюнхаузену ... тянуть_ся за макушку из болота, расправив крылы плеч 

сперва ум, который отстроит дыхание, вслед за которым начнет "подтягиваться" и тело ... и это - длительный процесс ... на всю жизнь

----------


## Банзай

Вао, это не проблема, достаточно просто попросить прощения.
Если же у тебя не получится произнести это явственно или посредством волшебных клавиш, считай, что я не тебя извинил и не имею на сердце досады.
Не попади только под сухогруз, а то придется и тебя долго искать.

Марина, для меня вы персонаж абсолютно эфимерный и поверьте, это не от желания досадить. Видите ли, кроме букв на мониторе, не было способа видеть ваш след на воде как не было способа видеть вереницу утопленников, влекомых вашими словами, примите мои предостережения лишь как все те же гипотетические размахивания руками. Принять - не принять, посмеяться или вслушаться - дело ваше, инЕтимное, лично, сокровенное.
Что же до "хороших знакомых", .... остается лишь недоумевать о спорной оценке, тем не менее и здесь не поспоришь, ведь у каждой собаки свои радости, как говаривала моя покойная бабушка.
Она не принимала Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, она вообще была ярая мусульманка, но очень наглядно и четко научила меня говорить только за то, что хотя бы немного знаю на собственном опыте.
Тем более в тех случаях, когда от совета зависит столь многое.

Теперь внимание, Марина и ненапряжный Вао, не могли бы вы дать мне ссылку на столь простую и практически легко проверяемую информацию, как метод сидения опершись спиной в стену?
Если никто из досточтимых мастеров или практиков аутентичных школ не давал подобных советов, то может быть стоит отозвать таковой, признав его отсебятиной?
Прошу понять, что мысль, слово и дело столь же неразрывны как сознание и поза и нет нужды оправдывать нелепицу мнимой легкостью постов.
От того кого вопрошающий сочтет верным послушать зависит его практика, не плавание в мутной водице отсебятствующего ума, а его реальный дзадзэн.
И еще, Марина, будте добры, сообщите аудитории, как зовут вашего мастера или того человека, который посоветовал вам сидеть подобным образом?
Вы у него принимали Прибежище и принимали ли вообще?
Жду с нетерпением.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Тем более в тех случаях, когда от совета зависит столь многое.


А почему Вы беспокоитесь, разве советы адресованы Вам???



> Теперь внимание, Марина и ненапряжный Вао, не могли бы вы дать мне ссылку на столь простую и практически легко проверяемую информацию, как метод сидения опершись спиной в стену?.


А разве моих слов недостаточно???



> Если никто из досточтимых мастеров или практиков аутентичных школ не давал подобных советов, то может быть стоит отозвать таковой, признав его отсебятиной?.


Про Ваших мастеров не знаю. А совет мой можете называть как хотите, пусть будет отсебятиной.  :Smilie:  но заметьте, он был адресован не Вам.



> От того кого вопрошающий сочтет верным послушать зависит его практика, не плавание в мутной водице отсебятствующего ума, а его реальный дзадзэн..


Вот именно...Вопрошающий может слушать человека, размахивающего руками и кричащего что то с берега...Либо слушать человека, плавающего в лодке...Тот с берега говорит что то...и тот в лодке говорит что то...у вопрошающего появляется выбор.Вы переживаете, что выбор будет не в Вашу пользу, или что?



> И еще, Марина, будте добры, сообщите аудитории, как зовут вашего мастера или того человека, который посоветовал вам сидеть подобным образом?
> Вы у него принимали Прибежище и принимали ли вообще?
> Жду с нетерпением.


Я училась у многих мастеров, но их имена вряд ли Вам известны и о чем то скажут...и они не столь важны, я думаю.
У свободного моряка нет прибежища...он просто плавает туда, куда ему захочется...

----------


## warpig

> не могли бы вы дать мне ссылку на столь простую и практически легко проверяемую информацию, как метод сидения опершись спиной в стену?
> Если никто из досточтимых мастеров или практиков аутентичных школ не давал подобных советов, то может быть стоит отозвать таковой, признав его отсебятиной?


Тимур, дост. Титамеда на лекции ответила одному человеку, имеющему проблемы со спиной, что можно заниматься опираясь на стенку. Нужно относится к себе с состраданием.

У меня создалось впечатление от этого и предыдущего (Сэкида Кацуки) обсуждения, о том, что часть считает: правильно сидеть и дышать - необходимое и достаточное условие пробуждения (отсюда и  вопрос - "как правильно?"). 
Но буддийский путь содержит 8 аспектов, из которых поза это только один из аспектов практики сосредоточения, причем Будда говорил о четырех положениях тела для практики медитации (сидя, лежа, стоя, ходьба
).

Если взять наставления учителей, например, дост. Шень Яня, легко заметить, сколько внимания уделяется "техническому аспекту", а сколько -- развитию ума-сердца.
У меня поэтому нет доверия к Сэкида Кацуки, так как у него настолько не представлены остальные аспекты буддийского пути, что ему даже приходится выдумывать свои термины вроде "отрицательное самадхи, положительное самадхи" и все у него выглядит механистично.
Живые существа блуждают в сансаре не из-за того, что не нагнетают давление в животе и не из-за того, не могут сидеть прямо.

----------


## Вао

> Теперь внимание, Марина и ненапряжный Вао, не могли бы вы дать мне ссылку на столь простую и практически легко проверяемую информацию, как метод сидения опершись спиной в стену?
> Если никто из досточтимых мастеров или практиков аутентичных школ не давал подобных советов, то может быть стоит отозвать таковой, признав его отсебятиной?


Банзай прошу прощения, что я с Мариной нарушаем вашу монополию на обучение участников БФ. Хотя Марина четко написала, что она не учительница. А вот я к сожалению имею такой грешок, как увижу свободные уши, так сразу и начинаю учить. И не волнуйтесь вы так. Модератор прочитает наши сообщения и напишет кто прав, а кто не прав. :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Разумно, Данила, спасибо, однако, отчего не вспомнить, что дост.  Титамеда проводит все же несколько иную практику?
Здесь же дзэнский форум и вопрос адресован исключительно по дзадзэн.
Не желаю проводить границ, однако, вопрошающий может не владеть тонкостями и сотнести тхеравадинскую практику с дзэнской.
Последствия путаницы можно наблюдать на постах и в данном трэде, не так ли?

А почему Вы беспокоитесь, разве советы адресованы Вам???
--------------------------------------------
Беспокоюсь за того человека, которому вы направляете с позволения сказать, советы. Если же вы считаете, что я не имею права вмешиваться в этот разговор, уточните пожалуйста отчего?

А разве моих слов недостаточно???
--------------------------------------------
Совершенно верно изволили заметить, недостаточно.
Я бы даже добавил критически недостаточно -)

Про Ваших мастеров не знаю. А совет мой можете называть как хотите, пусть будет отсебятиной.  но заметьте, он был адресован не Вам.
---------------------------------------------
Знаете, а я уже и заметил! -)
Но так если не "наших", то чьих же, уж будте любезны, поясните человеку на острове, а то ведь до ночи махать будет -) что же это за загадочные мастера, на советы которых вы опираетесь? И какое они имеют отношение к школе дзэн, о методах которой, здесь, собственно, идет речь?

Вот именно...Вопрошающий может слушать человека, размахивающего руками и кричащего что то с берега...Либо слушать человека, плавающего в лодке...Тот с берега говорит что то...и тот в лодке говорит что то...у вопрошающего появляется выбор.Вы переживаете, что выбор будет не в Вашу пользу, или что?
-------------------------------------------------------
То есть вы полагаете, что исходные не важны, не так ли?
Свободный моряк будет давать советы гинекологу, дантисту, агроному?
И каждый будет точным, верным, универсальным?
Нет уж, увольте, вот прихватили зубы, я все же обращусь не к агроному, а прямиком к дантисту.
В этом смысле позвольте упомянуть гроссмейстера Карпова, который в зетине славы отдыхая на неком курорте не мог совладать с праздными отдыхающими, желающими во что бы то ни стало "сыграть партейку" с чемпионом мира.
В конце концов он не выдержал и посоветовал сначала побоксировать с чемпионом мира, который на радость отдыхал там же. 
Вопросы моментально отпали ..

----------


## warpig

> отчего не вспомнить, что дост.  Титамеда проводит все же несколько иную практику?
> Здесь же дзэнский форум и вопрос адресован исключительно по дзадзэн.
> Не желаю проводить границ, однако, вопрошающий может не владеть тонкостями и сотнести тхеравадинскую практику с дзэнской.
> Последствия путаницы можно наблюдать на постах и в данном трэде, не так ли?


От того, что как сказал Доген, "мы буддисты, просто буддисты".  



> Если никто из досточтимых мастеров или практиков аутентичных школ не давал подобных советов


Это и был пример. При возможности, задай этот вопрос любому другому учителю.

Кстати, помнишь давний разговор про счет? Может быть что ты чего-то упустил?

----------


## Банзай

Банзай прошу прощения, что я с Мариной нарушаем вашу монополию на обучение участников БФ. Хотя Марина четко написала, что она не учительница. А вот я к сожалению имею такой грешок, как увижу свободные уши, так сразу и начинаю учить. И не волнуйтесь вы так. Модератор прочитает наши сообщения и напишет кто прав, а кто не прав.
--------------------------------------------
Благодарю за ответ, милейший, только каким боком он соотносится с вышеприведенной цитатой? Как-то так уже повелось, что наш милый Вао не спешит отвечать за свои слова, а ведь адепту дзэн это по идее должно быть столь же свойственно как и понимать нелепость сидения в дзадзэн привалившись к стене -)
Опять же, если я не прав, прошу оппонировать по делу и воздержаться от переходов на личности, как то "не волнуетесь вы так", или у тебя как у Марины всевидящие глаза? -) 
И еще, дорогой Вао, не стоит путать способность делиться собственным опытом с поучениями, тот факт, что у тебя на сегодняшний день такового скажем так, маловато, и ты вынужден зачастую цитировать Учителей, да еще в достаточно безаппеляционном тоне, еще не говорит о том, что тому или иному автору так же нечего сказать по теме трэда. 
Грешок же твой легко объясним, это рефлекс неофита, не стоит корить себя за это, по большей степени твой сегодняшний разговор относится к тебе же, этотакая форма самоосознания.
У меня все так же.

Кстати, Марина, тут как-то так забавно прозвучала мысль про собственные глаза и уши -) а я вот вспомнил товарища с который в юности моржевали в Астрахани, товарищь однажды совершил заплыв кролем да так резво пошел, что чуть не протаранил в борт какое-то каботажное судно.
Моряки (те, настоящие моряки, а не дамы в бескозырке) были вынуждены изменить курс и за малым не вылетели на мель.
Что повлияло на плавца? Может быть звук двигателя, а может быть тот самый человек, размахивающий руками на берегу, я уж и не припомню -)

Кстати, если компас надо выкинуть, а карты сжечь (Вао, я так и не увидел запрошенных цитат, где я советовал сжечь сутры), может быть стоит выколоть себе глаза и зашить рот? 
Ведь и то и другое вовсе не обязательно ля того чтобы плавать в лодке -)
Просто плавать в лодке .. или в теме обсуждения ..

Если честно, то это общение не вдохновляет, подискутируйте с кем-нибудь другим. И не сочтите уж за скабрезность, где-нибудь в ином месте, ибо вы своим флудом уже поспособствовали закрытию достаточно интересного трэда, не губите, пожалуйста и этот.
Спасибо.

----------


## Банзай

От того, что как сказал Доген, "мы буддисты, просто буддисты". 
------------------------------------------
Разве тебе не доводилось наблюдать людей, с размазанной практикой, запутавшихся, потерявших себя в тумане собственного лирического настроения? Быть просто буддистом означает более, чем ответственно относиться к собственным трудам. 
Болит зуб и мы идет к дантисту, застучал движок и мы идем к механику.

Это и был пример. 
При возможности, задай этот вопрос любому другому учителю.
Кстати, помнишь давний разговор про счет? 
Может быть что ты чего-то упустил?
---------------------------------------------------------
Обязательно задам, вот только доеду и задам.
Напомни про разговор пожалуйста.

----------


## warpig

> Разве тебе не доводилось наблюдать людей, с размазанной практикой, запутавшихся, потерявших себя в тумане собственного лирического настроения? Быть просто буддистом означает более, чем ответственно относиться к собственным трудам.


Доводится и наблюдать, и самому периодически быть. Из-за беспечности по отношению к аспектам воззрения и морали, и уж точно не из-за того, что тхеравада и дзен или что-то еще - это разные традиции.

----------


## Банзай

Ну что же .. вольному воля .. а мне вот доведется доехать до Кье Мье Джи и постараюсь положить точку в точку, это касается и позы и дыхания и всего остального, без исключений и вольных трактовок.
Потому что в том же Кван Ум ты можешь встать когда трудно, а в Сото нет, а коли так, то что уж тут говорить о столь различных школах, как дзэн и Тхеравада?
И отчего же тем более не вывести воззрения внешних школ за рамки трэда?
Восток изобилует медитативными техниками, то же, давате всех позовем сюда и дадим трибуну для выступления перед человеком, вопрошавшим об особенностях дзадзэн.

В доджо входим с левой ноги, Данила, только с левой, или все-таки можно и с правой?
Так что о разговоре? Я, признаться, не припоминаю.
Что за разговор о дыхании? Это важно.

----------


## Вао

> И еще, дорогой Вао, не стоит путать способность делиться собственным опытом с поучениями, тот факт, что у тебя на сегодняшний день такового скажем так, маловато, и ты вынужден зачастую цитировать Учителей, да еще в достаточно безаппеляционном тоне, еще не говорит о том, что тому или иному автору так же нечего сказать по теме трэда. 
> Грешок же твой легко объясним, это рефлекс неофита, не стоит корить себя за это, по большей степени твой сегодняшний разговор относится к тебе же, этотакая форма самоосознания.
> У меня все так же.


Вы так мне точно диагноз поставили. Да с такими способностями вам нужно идти работать врачом. А вы уверенны, что у вас есть опыт, с которым можно делиться? Если да, то на чем основана ваша уверенность? Может быть, у вас за плечами есть многолетний опыт пребывания в дзэнских монастырях? Или ещё что-нибудь.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## warpig

> Ну что же .. вольному воля .. а мне вот доведется доехать до Кье Мье Джи и постараюсь положить точку в точку, это касается и позы и дыхания и всего остального, без исключений и вольных трактовок.


"без исключений". Хорошо бы  :Smilie: 




> ...
> 
> В доджо входим с левой ноги, Данила, только с левой, или все-таки можно и с правой?
> Так что о разговоре? Я, признаться, не припоминаю.
> Что за разговор о дыхании? Это важно.



Пора закругляться, тем более, что не припомню, чтобы кому-нибудь доводилось тебя в чем то переубедить  :Smilie:  Вот и спрашиваю - тебе как, случалось ошибаться?

----------


## Ho Shim

Терпение и флуд все перетрут  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Банзай, теперь я ещё больше понял твой выбор не следить за ЧМ и даже уважаю этот выбор. Оставшаяся четвёрка плавает в лодках, так ведь? :Smilie: 

(а иные попали под сухогруз несправедливости)

----------


## Банзай

Случалось и случается, а что, есть сомнения? -)
Однако, если ты говоришь о счете или не-счете, то в чем же ошибка?
Было наставление считать, было наставление прекратить счет.
Счет по игре.

Вао, мне всегда казалось, что слово "дзэновский" звучит не кошерно, вернее дзэнский. Это если исходить из русской грамматики.
Отсальное не существенно.

Пестрой, можно я буду собакой? -)
МУ!

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Беспокоюсь за того человека, которому вы направляете с позволения сказать, советы. Если же вы считаете, что я не имею права вмешиваться в этот разговор, уточните пожалуйста отчего??


Однажды рыбак давал советы начинающему рыбаку о том, как можно ловить рыбу. Проходящий мимо человек остановился, послушал о чем речь и стал беспокоиться по поводу услышанных советов. Он вмешался в разговор и стал говорить, чтобы новичек не слушал этих советов. И что нужно слушать советы только рыбаков из общества "Рыба-меч", а простого рыбака слушать не нужно, потому что его способы ловли рыбы нигде не засвидетельствованы, что они не имеют древней традиции и не передовались из поколения в поколение, с их помощью ничего поймать нельзя. Только вступив в общество "Рыба - меч" он овладеет истенной ловлей, - так говорил прохожий.



> Но так если не "наших", то чьих же, уж будте любезны, поясните человеку на острове, а то ведь до ночи махать будет -) что же это за загадочные мастера, на советы которых вы опираетесь? И какое они имеют отношение к школе дзэн, о методах которой, здесь, собственно, идет речь??


Дзен - это не чья-либо монополия, она ни кем не запотентована и не имеет сертифекат об авторских правах. Поэтому я также могу изучать и практиковать дзен также как и Вы, как и многие здесь. Прежде всего я опираюсь на те плоды, которые дал мне дзадзен. 



> То есть вы полагаете, что исходные не важны, не так ли?
> Свободный моряк будет давать советы гинекологу, дантисту, агроному?
> И каждый будет точным, верным, универсальным?


Ваша позиция как я поняла основана на том, что Вы входите в Сото-дзен, а я не вхожу. Вы так сказать компетентный специалист, а я нет, и поэтому я не имею права раскрывать рот относительно дзадзен, а Вы можете. Принципе вопрос только в этом. У Вас есть дзен-мастера, а у меня нет. Вы подленный адепт дзен, а я нет. У Вас возможно есть корочки по дзен, а у меня нет, - вот в принципе в этом весь казус. Однако позвольте заметить, что отсутствие у меня всех этих положительных свойств не факт того, что моя практика дзадзен в чем то уступает или превосходит Вашу. 
Почему Вы считаете, что я, или кто то еще, не могу дать совет вопрошающему относительно практики дзадзен?

----------


## Kamla

Да нет вообще ни каких практиков, не практики, что вы на самом деле???

----------


## Банзай

Миш, следить - не следить, но полуфиналы я видел.
И даже испытывал какие-то чувства, негативные в основном.
Не было эффекта присутствия, просто созерцание, просто видеть, я не болел, не рвал жилы на поле, не заливался счастьем и не захлебывался в горе.
Италия вполне в форме, думаю возьмут золото, хотя Франция удивила и вполне может еще удивить.

Мне же мое место под сухогрузом и кровожадное ожидание встречи Р-Р.

Марина, общество "Рыба-меч" не эксплуотирует аккумуляторы в качестве орудия ловли, вы же советуете глушить рыбу электротоком, меня это огорчает.
Вы опираетесь на плоды? Искренне за вас рад, прошу лишь об одном, укажите пожалуйста вашего досточтимого Учителя и школу, согласно которой вы практикуете. И делов-то .. что же до монополии, то это скажем так, несуразность .. слово "дзэн" имеет несколько значений, одно из них именно школа дзэн, известная именно общепризнанными Учителями, методами и традициями; дзэн от "мастера Клейна" или вдруг от мастера Мишиной мне не интересен.
Марина, вы понимаете, что совет это ответственность?
Сегодня вы советуете опираться на стену, что будет если ваш метод не корректен? Исход начиная от аппатии и завершения практики, до неприятностей с внутренними органами.
По сему если ваши советы, выстраданные на вашем же опыте опробированы, а еще лучше при этом одобрены мастерами, то я их с интересом выслушаю, если же ваш дзэн как ваша поза и ваша манера дыхания высосаны из пальца, то эта самодеятельность может стоить очень дорого.
Прежде всего доверившимуся вам вопрошающему.
Его мне жаль несоизмеримо больше чем вас.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да нет вообще ни каких практиков, не практики, что вы на самом деле???


В таком случае, Камала, Банзай ошибся, отказавшись следить за ЧМ...
Возможно ли такое? :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мне же мое место под сухогрузом и кровожадное ожидание встречи Р-Р.


Даже они примирились...
Давайте и мы несколько смягчим хотя бы тональность... :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Вао, мне всегда казалось, что слово "дзэновский" звучит не кошерно, вернее дзэнский. Это если исходить из русской грамматики.


Уже исправил. Теперь то я надеюсь, моё сообщение стало безукоризненно с точки зрения грамматики или где ни будь ещё точечки с запятыми пропущены. Люблю слушать уроки грамматики на БФ. Это так повышает  настроение. :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

> В таком случае, Камала, Банзай ошибся, отказавшись следить за ЧМ...
> Возможно ли такое?


Что это за сокращение? ЧМ?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Что это за сокращение? ЧМ?


Чемпионат мира. Банзай всё-таки смотрел, но "без эффекта присутствия".
Следовательно, Камала - практика и не-практика это вещи разные. :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Отчего же смягчать?
Вот Камала идет дальше Мишиной и утверждает отсутствие практики, при этом я ей искренне благодарен, сама не зная, она лишь привела позицию моей собеседницы к итоговому и весьма гармоничному, в рюшечках хаосу.
Макеты удочек отброшены, бескозырочка водружена на прекрасные локоны, мини лишь подчеркивает статность морской волчицы.
Спасибо.

Марина я поясню вот такой еще момент: были советы, неосторожные, сторонние совету, к которым я будучи вопрошающим доверился по неосторожности. Эти советы привели к серьезному недомоганию.
Поэтому и говорю в подобном тоне, знаю цену неосторожности не по буквам, а по конкретным трудностям. Поэтому и соотношу собственные слова и подобных трэдах со словами мастеров линии.
Чтобы не было мучительно больно ..

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Вы опираетесь на плоды? Искренне за вас рад, прошу лишь об одном, укажите пожалуйста вашего досточтимого Учителя и школу, согласно которой вы практикуете..


Учителей было много и сейчас я не упускаю такую возможность поучиться. Школы как таковой нет, пробую все, что попадается во время моего плавания.



> слово "дзэн" имеет несколько значений, одно из них именно школа дзэн, известная именно общепризнанными Учителями, методами и традициями; дзэн от "мастера Клейна" или вдруг от мастера Мишиной мне не интересен..


Об этом не трудно было догадаться. К Вашей школе я не пренадлежу, потому что считаю, для практики дзадзен не обязательно принадлежать к какой то школе. А вот учиться, уважаемый Банзай, можно и у "мастера Клейна" и у "мастера Мишиной" и даже у простой собаки  :Smilie:  Где то читала, что важно поддерживать свой ум в состоянии новичка! Кто такой новичок? Это тот, кто ничего не знает, кто постоянно открыт новому, кто готов учиться, подчеркиваю - ГОТОВ УЧИТЬСЯ!!! А тот, кто готов учиться, будет учиться и у Клейна, и у Мишиной, и у собаки. Под "учиться" я подразумеваю не просто копировать, а именно вникать в то, что хочет тебе сказать тот или иной.



> Марина, вы понимаете, что совет это ответственность?
> Сегодня вы советуете опираться на стену, что будет если ваш метод не корректен? Исход начиная от аппатии и завершения практики, до неприятностей с внутренними органами..


Я не кидаю слов на ветер ради чего либо. Если я даю совет, то беру на себя ответственность за слова, помня о последствиях. Я считаю, что на начальном этапе можно и нужно сидеть опираясь о стену, чтобы почувствовать некоторые вещи. По мере того, как позиция у стены станет получаться, постепенно можно отходить от нее и прийти в итоге к классическому дзадзен.
Для многих просто будет адом, сидеть в начале практики сразу с прямой спиной. И это действительно может привести к аппатии, перенапряжению и дискомфорту.



> По сему если ваши советы, выстраданные на вашем же опыте опробированы, а еще лучше при этом одобрены мастерами, то я их с интересом выслушаю, если же ваш дзэн как ваша поза и ваша манера дыхания высосаны из пальца, то эта самодеятельность может стоить очень дорого.Прежде всего доверившимуся вам вопрошающему.
> Его мне жаль несоизмеримо больше чем вас.


Почему вы считаете, что Вы истинный практик, а я так - фуфло на палочке? Почему Вы считаете, что мои советы взяты с потолка?
Почему Вы считаете, что Вы чем то круче другого, относительно практики дзадзен?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Отчего же смягчать?


Пожалуй, да - лучше жёстко, но точно.

----------


## Kamla

> Где то читала, что важно поддерживать свой ум в состоянии новичка! Кто такой новичок?


Это...простите что вмешиваюсь конечно, Марина и Банзай, но вспомнилось, что у кого-то из участников этого форума была такая подпись- "Удивлённый ум и есть Будда." 
Удивление это наверное и есть состояние "новичка", ребёнка.

Вы уж меня простите...

----------


## Kamla

> Пожалуй, да - лучше жёстко, но точно.


Как кирпич дзен мастера(гы-гы)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это...простите что вмешиваюсь конечно, Марина и Банзай, но вспомнилось, что у кого-то из участников этого форума была такая подпись- "Удивлённый ум и есть Будда." 
> Удивление это наверное и есть состояние "новичка", ребёнка.
> 
> Вы уж меня простите...


То-то его забанили... :Smilie: 
(Бодхибаху)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пестрой, можно я буду собакой? -)
> МУ!


А я коровой  :Smilie: 
ГАВ!

----------


## Банзай

Разумеется, Марина!
Разумеется можно учиться, постигать и создавать себя и ветром и вешним ливнем и туманом над любимой рекой и собакой и Дзесю высокой поэтикой и плаванием и канализацией.
Только это категории беспочвенные, то есть подверженные тому или иному пониманию, той или иной трактовке, восприятию, ситуативному настроению.
Вы возразите что дзэн из той же категории и будете, конечно, правы.
Дзэн, но не дзадзэн. Здесь наряду с творчеством и интенсивной работой проявляется стержень. Стержень этот проявлен как в точности позы, методе работы с дыханием, работе сердца и ума, так и вполне стандартного входа в доджо с левой ноги. Среди прочего есть и общие наставления относительно проблем со спиной, так вот мне не доводилось слышать о вашем методе и испытывать его , соответственно, не имею ни малейшего желания. 
Вовсе не из желания обидеть или побеспокоить ваш покой, скорее это чувство самосохранения, уж простите. Можно учиться у любого и потратить на этот водоворот и жизни и столетия и эоны, а можно различать золото от медяшки, клейнов и прочих шутов от мастеров линии.
Ум начинающего это распахнутое небо, чем наполним его?
К кому обратим доверие? Ставки слишком высоки, Марина.
К сожалению, пока вы не набили необходимое количество шишек, мои слова вновь покажутся алчными или не подобающими, увы, я знаю.
Что ж .. плавайте на здоровье, других только на дно не тащите.

А я считаю, что сидеть прислонившись к стене, разумеется, можно, только это будет не дзадзэн. А так-то .. хоть до Майтрейи-батюшки, в полный рост.

Почему вы считаете, что Вы истинный практик, а я так - фуфло на палочке? 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Отнюдь .. нервенность вижу, а фуфло нет.
Равно как и собственный более, чем скромный опыт не готов обозвать истинным. Однако, пионерию вашу от реальной работы отличил не только я.
Амбиции и готовность отвечать на все вопросы ее (пионерии) неизбежные спутники. По ним и распознаю.

Почему Вы считаете, что мои советы взяты с потолка?
----------------------------------------------
Потому что а:они на мой взгляд абсурдны и б: вы не взяли на себя труд подтвердить их авторитетными именами.

Почему Вы считаете, что Вы чем то круче другого, относительно практики дзадзен?
----------------------------------------------
Вот это "круче" так же чистая пионерия. Вам указали на явные ляпы, а вы разобиделись и кинулись с извечным русским вопросом "А ТЫ КТО ТАКОЙ!?" наперевес. В штыковую, зубами в горло, пренебрегая имиджем стороннего наблю ... мммм .. пловца.

А вобщем, приходите, Марина, приходите к практике и не будет нужды полемизировать попусту.

Летняя ночь, в наушниках братушка Стинг "King of pain", Миша, а отчего 
301-й отозвался так о нем? Неужели правда?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Ум начинающего это распахнутое небо, чем наполним его?
> К кому обратим доверие? Ставки слишком высоки, Марина.
> К сожалению, пока вы не набили необходимое количество шишек, мои слова вновь покажутся алчными или не подобающими, увы, я знаю.
> Что ж .. плавайте на здоровье, других только на дно не тащите..


Я не понимаю Вас, Банзай. Почему Вы считаете, что я набиваю шишки и стараюсь затащить кого то на дно?  :Smilie: 



> Потому что а:они на мой взгляд абсурдны и б: вы не взяли на себя труд подтвердить их авторитетными именами..


Ну Банзай - это всего лишь Ваш взгляд, Вы имеете право считать так. И я не считаю, что нужно что то подтверждать  :Smilie:  
Я плаваю свободно, и от этого получаю удовольствие, мне спокойно, счастливо и хорошо  :Smilie:  И это результаты моей практики. Я читала труды Будды, Лао Цзы, Бодхидхармы, Сосана, Риндзая, Догена и многих других...раньше я плавала по их картам, теперь они мне больше не нужны  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

Для практики дзадзен я думаю, что вовсе не обязательно иметь принадлежность к традиции, но однако на начальном этапе очень трудно обойтись без наставлений специалистов в этом вопросе. Пока принципы дзадзен не ясно поняты, нужно обращаться за советом к мастерам и вникать в суть практики!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Банзай, кто Король боли? И кто 301-й? Я просто не в курсе (далёк от этого языка и от этой музыки :Smilie: )...

----------


## Jan

> Встретил такое мнение, что счёт дыхания, концентрация, специальные движения брюшных мышц и другие элементы техники дзадзен лишь усложняют процесс, который по идее должен приносить удовольствие. Вроде как всё это вовсе не обязательно, и дзадзен заключается просто в сидении и спокойном дыхании. Возникает вопрос: нужно ли всё-таки делать над собой усилие и строго следовать всем стандартным предписаниям (брюшное дыхание, глубокая концентрация и т.д.)? Насколько это необходимо?


Знаете, я просмотрел довольно много китайских чаньских текстов (именно чаньских, а не тех, которые посвящены цигун или тайцзи). И никаких конкретных методик и советов в отношении счета дыхания, мышечных усилий и т.п. в них не нашел (может, плохо искал?).
Максимум, что удалось обнаружить, это раздел, посвященный цзочань в "Чистых правилах Байчжана":

結跏趺坐。或半跏趺。以左掌安右掌上。兩大拇指相拄。正身端坐。令耳與肩對。鼻與臍對。舌拄上腭唇齒相著。目須微開。免致昏睡。

(Сидите в позе "лотоса" или "полулотоса", ладонь левой руки лежит на правой, кончики больших пальцев соприкасаются, туловище держите прямо, прямая  линия от ушей до плеч и от носа до пупка, язык легко прикасается к небу и зубам, глаза чуть приоткрыты, не впадайте в сон...)

Вот, собственно и все...
Все прочие рекомендации, на мой взгляд (возможно, я ошибаюсь), - весьма интимная сфера отношений между конкретным учителем и конкретным учеником. Едва ли здесь существуют универсальные рецепты, подходящие всем без исключения

----------


## Банзай

Как только вы посвятите дзадзэн достаточно много времени, наставления мастеров станут жизненно необходимы и просто плавать вам будет мало.
Но и плавать, разумеется, лучше, чем сидеть в казино.
Удачи, я рад, что вы не сердитесь на меня.

Миша, 301-й говорил, что Стинг гомосэксуалист.
Неужели??

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да кто же такой этот 301-й???
И вообще я Баха слушаю! :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

Опять же не судите других по себе! если для Вас наставления стали жизненно необходимы, то это не значит, что тоже самое должно произойти и с кем то другим. Пока Вы будете привязаны к наставлениям - Будда все еще будет иметь власть над Вами, карты и компасы по прежнему будут в Вашей котомке, отягощять плечо. Видимо Вы посвящаете достаточно много времени дзадзен, интересно узнать - зачем?

----------


## Банзай

Марина, я понял.
Разговор продолжать бессмысленно.
Бао умнее, улыбнулся и ушел, а я что-то все кричу, панимаиш, размахивая руками. Простите дурака, простите ради бога.
Плавайте дальше.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

И не будем доверять 301-МУ редиректу... :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Вот так все печально и закончилось.. мы говорим, а Будда смеётся.

----------


## Вао

> Для практики дзадзен я думаю, что вовсе не обязательно иметь принадлежность к традиции, но однако на начальном этапе очень трудно обойтись без наставлений специалистов в этом вопросе. Пока принципы дзадзен не ясно поняты, нужно обращаться за советом к мастерам и вникать в суть практики!


Марина полностью согласен с вами. Например мне в Дальмасе один ваджраяновский брат показал асаны(упражнения) способствующие улучшению растяжки ног для того чтобы легко сидеть в позе лотоса. И поверте, я не стал на него в гневе кричать типа, как он смел меня великого практика дзэн, учить. Напротив я с интересом его послушал.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## woltang

Тимушка, молодца, ещё один шаг к -  своей головы поверх чужой не поставишь  и -  у каждого своя еда.

----------


## Банзай

Да так-то оно так, но люди-то причем?
Вот он почитает сейчас и примет это за дзадзэн.
Тот, кто понимает зависимость концентрации от верной позы и не путает это в техникой разминки коленных чашечек молчать не должен, правда?

Получил приглашение из Кье Мье Джи, может забежать к вам по дороге?
Ты не знаешь, ходят ли из Питера паромы в Поляндию?
Был бы повод пересечься -)
Знаю что консульство есть, стало быть виза не вопрос.
Или?

----------


## Марина Мишина

Я слышала одну историю:
Жил как то один гусь, которому не нравилось, как утки заходят в воду. Он постоянно находил изъяны в том, как утки это делают. Он приходил на берег и смотрел, как старые утки обучают молодых входить в воду и взлетать с поверхности, чтобы потом сказать:
- Нет, так дело не пойдет! Вы не правильно входите и не правильно взлетаете!
Почему? - удивлялись утки, мы же входим в воду и взлетаем из нее, что не так?
- Нужно входить левой ногой, а вот когда взлетаете, нужно чтобы клюв был направлен вперед, - говорил гусь.
- Ну нам удобнее входить с правой, а при взлете клюв направлять вниз, - возмущались утки.
- так дело не пойдет! - продолжал гусь. Вы сами неправильно взлетаете, да еще и других учите этому. Вы все делаете неправильно, вы некудышные утки, мне жаль вас.
- Почему не правильно, что не так? - удивлялись утки.
- В моем авторитетном источнике написано как нужно правильно взлетать! - говорит гусь. Это опробовано поколениями и все наши взлетают именно так.
- Но мы же утки, мы не гуси, нам удобно взлетать именно так, как мы взлетаем! Зачем нам следовать вашему источнику и его описаниям?
- да потому что вы входите в воду и взлетаете! Тогда не называйте то, что вы делаете - "входом в воду и взлетанием!" - рассердился гусь. Или вообще убирайтесь с моего озера и не мешайте мне другим объяснять как нужно входить в воду и взлетать. Все должны входить и взлетать именно так, как говорят мои авторитетные источники и не иначе! - закричал гусь, убирайтесь от сюда, это мое озеро и давать советы по взлетам могу только я!
Утки улетели.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Утки улетели на свой форум...
Гусям - гусиное, уткам - утиное...

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Утки улетели на свой форум...
> Гусям - гусиное, уткам - утиное...


Хорошее высказывание.

----------


## woltang

Марина ,не в тему.более подходит аналогия с курами и орлами . дальность полета разная.  :Smilie: )))

  Банзаюшка, паром ходит из Финляндии точно. от нас ходят автобусы - очень не дорого, хочешь узнаю. И что в ПОляндию, так прямо сразу?

----------


## Банзай

М-да .. трудно должно быть плыть в серной кислоте с отрубленными ногами? -)

Гусь битый, а за битого двух не битых дают.
Одна травма и ваша практика на грани.
Если она (практика) не сводится к хочу - плаваю, не хочу - не плаваю.
Разная система ценностей несет разные подходы.
Отсидеть несколько дней или недель с минимальной ошибкой это поставить под вопрос слишком многое. Уплотнение в дзафу, о котором не ведаем сидя по пол часа в день может привести в этом случае к проблемам с позвоночником и внутренними органами, к сложностям дыхания и не лучшей концентрации. 

Отсебятина на пол часа и отсебятина на ритрит - оно или разное?
Сколько понадобится несведущему человеку для того, чтобы пронести вашу отсебятину в теле, в мышцах, костях и крови и дойдя отринуть ее?
Если вы это не понимаете, не прочувствовали на своей тельняшке, зачем упорствовать? Зачем говорить о том, чего не знаете?
Впрочем, если необходио оставить последний росчерк, уступаю ..

----------


## Марина Мишина

Банзай! Ответьте пожалуста на вопрос:
Если практикующий достигает нирваны архата, имеет ли он реализацию Дзен?

----------


## Вао

> Утки улетели на свой форум...
> Гусям - гусиное, уткам - утиное...


Да нет пусть лучше утки почаще к нам на форум прилетают. А то с гусями общаться как-то не интересно. Их нравоучения и высокое самомнение о себе уже ни кому не интересно.  :Cool:

----------


## woltang

А я всё же не за уток и гусей а за орлов!  :Smilie: 


ЗЫ, болото не моя стихия

----------


## Марина Мишина

Ну тогда в том рассказе вместо гуся, подставьте "орел" а вместо уток "куриц"

----------


## Банзай

Да нет пусть лучше утки почаще к нам на форум прилетают. А то с гусями общаться как-то не интересно. Их нравоучения и высокое самомнение о себе уже ни кому не интересно. 
--------------------------------------------
Это оттого, что жабе понятнее утки.
Что в жизни, что под кроватью.
Гусь ведь и зашибить может при посадке, да не разглядев ..


Марина, паром через Финнляндию это далеко и долго, автобус утомительно, впрочем, сколько он идет и как стоит?
А лучше перенесем это в пс, хорошо?

Мишина, а к чему вопрос?
Вы достигли архатства?

----------


## woltang

Марина   дык, уже...  :Smilie: )))


 (ТИма, не путай девушку, не называй меня по имени, она ведь и раньше подумала что вопрос к ней) ( посмотри ПС)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Мишина, а к чему вопрос?Вы достигли архатства?


просто интересно услышать ответ практикующего дзен. :Wink:

----------


## woltang

СОлнце, Банзая, небо вечно голубое,на 100000000 километров !!!! 

   ОБнимаю М.  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Вао

> Гусь ведь и зашибить может при посадке, да не разглядев .


Летайте где хотите мне это не интересно. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Банзай! Ответьте пожалуста на вопрос:
> Если практикующий достигает нирваны архата, имеет ли он реализацию Дзен?


Марина, наверное, Вы для себя отвечаете на этот вопрос утвердительно. Не знаю как ответил бы Банзай, но моё мнение тоже таково, что конечным результатом различных буддийских практик в разных буддийских традициях является Реализация, по-разному именуемая, но этого нельзя сказать о небуддийских практиках и традициях. Здесь уже приводился пример буддийской монахини Титамеды, но из этого никак не следует допустимость смешения традиций и практик, что может быть не только непродуктивно, но и опасно. Собственно, об этом и речь.

------------------------------------------
Вао, пусть прилетают! 
Будем искать взаимопонимание между утками, гусями, воробьями и орлами... :Smilie:  
Только в орлино/гусином треде оное взаимопонимание найти не так-то просто. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

> просто интересно услышать ответ практикующего дзен.


Тогда вы не по адресу обращаетесь. Если хотите узнать мнение практикующего дзэн приходите в дальмасу и спросите у корейского монаха.

----------


## warpig

Просто магия какия-то: если сидеть и созерцать дыхание называя это дза-дзэн, то ОПАСНО прислоняться к стене, а если сидеть и созерцать дыхание называя это анапанасати - то нормально  :Smilie:  Надо мне быть очень осторожным с умственными ярлыками. Я знаю, что минимум троим (включая меня) из Дальмасы случалось заниматься прислонившись к стене/дивану - и это было на пользу, потому что лучше хоть как-то практиковать, чем никак. Я даже не догадывался, как близок я был к инвалидности.

Да что там, я-то ведь не аутентичный практик сото-дзэн (ТМ), в лучшем случае цаодун (Шень-Янь), а так корейский дзэн - это Линь-Цзи. 
Правда, я не один такой, практически все в Дальмасе не работают с коанами. Смею заметить, в Кван-Ум что-то тоже отвлеклись  :Smilie: 
Да и в Корее случаются настоятели монастырей учащие випассане. Монахи ездят в Бирму, Шри-Ланку, Англию (Иль Го Сыним сейчас на Шри-Ланке).
У Вон Мен Сынима два монашеских посвящения - кроме корейского, еще ланкийское (специально замечу - тхеравада). Может я и не сильно мутировал, в конце концов?  :Smilie: 


Вован, go-go-go!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Как это ни странно, но по сути-то я с Вами, warpig, согласен. :Smilie: 
Дело за малым - примирить Банзая с Вао и обеих Марин. :Smilie: 
Ох уж эти пернатые... :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да ерунда. Если нет возможности сидеть с прямой спиной - можно совершать дзадзен хоть лежа. Такое наставление я встречал у кого-то из обычно квадратно-перпендикулярных японцев.
Не надо делать из дзадзен акробатику. Главное в дзадзен - работа с умом, а не с дыханием.

_Если вы будете заниматься каллиграфией, то обнаружите, что лучшими каллиграфами обычно становятся те, кто обладает не слишком большими способностями. Наиболее же умелые и способные часто сталкиваются с большими трудностями после того, как достигнут определённой ступени. Это равным образом верно и в отношении искусства, и в отношении дзэн. Это верно и в жизни. Поэтому, когда мы говорим о дзэн, мы не можем сказать: «У него получается» или «У него не получается»— в обычном смысле слова. Поза, которую мы принимаем в дзадзэн, у каждого из нас своя. Возможно, что некоторые вообще не смогут сидеть со скрещёнными ногами. Но даже если вы не можете принять правильную позу — когда вы пробуждаете своё настоящее, ищущее-путь сознание, вы можете практиковать дзэн в его подлинном смысле. Тем, кому сидение даётся непросто, на самом деле легче пробудить своё истинное ищущее-путь сознание, чем тем, кому сидеть легко_.

Сюнро Судзуки

----------


## Ho Shim

Гуси, утки, компас, карта,
Лодка, озеро, дзадзен.
Для кого работа - мантра.
Для кого-то - магазин.

----------


## Банзай

Михаил №128 - вобщем-то все верно, я лишь хотел услышать у Мишиной что есть, собственно, дзэн, боюсь, что ответ был бы вроде "плаваю рядом". 
И по результату услышанного разместил бы подобное мнение.
А вообще к чему мириться, я ни с кем не ссорился.

Данила, а что значит "лучше прислонившись, чем никак"?
Разве ты не можешь сидеть прямо?
Сколько приходил не видел ни тебя, ни кого бы то ни было иного прислонившимся. Может и верно пора в кресло-качалку? -)
Может хороша была шуточка? трехлетней давности ..
Это ведь такой удобный разговор для русского ума ..
Монахи ездят в Бирму? Ну так я рад за них, вероятно у этих людей есть реальное время для того, чтобы в случае чего исправить или подкорректировать то и это.
А вот у мирянина его нет, отсюда приходится внимательно следовать наставлениям своей школы, причем желательно слушать наставления собственного мастера, у кого он есть.
Ты мутировал? Так я знаю почему, чего это тебе лично стоило.
Теперь облокотимся на поучения Почитаемого и привнесем в каждое доджо по тхеравадинскому методу? И к чему вы в таком случае выгнали преподобного Йоджика?, ведь у него был свой собственный такой оригинальный и даже местами своевременный взгляд на дзадзэн -)
А так лишили человека трибуны, а ведь он уж и лекции читать хотел ..
Ты интегрировал? - маладца, а другие?
И отчего тогда Кайсэн роши категоричен? А, должно быть он не имел возможности пообщаться с дост. Титамедой -)

Так вот вопрос, может быть уважаемый Вон Мен сыним дал совет сидеть прислонившись? Обращаясь к поучениям Шакьямуни, я ничего подобного не припоминаю. Может Ассаджи подскажет, я был бы признателен.
Имхо четыре позы и баста.

Леша, и лежа спина держится прямой, приведи и ты пожалуйста поучение, где кто-либо из дзэнских мастеров рекомендовал бы прикорнуть спиной в стене или дивану. Слушайте, да что диван? Может сразу гамак? -)
Ты сам-то пробовал сидеть прислонившись? -) эх, мать моя мать ..
Хорошо, ты говоришь о работе с умом, тогда самое время спросить у того же Вао, извините, дзы, в чем состоит эта работа?
И если человек не в состоянии досчитать до десяти и не сбиться, о чем он нам сам здесь рассказывал, так может быть стоит вернуться к первоначальным наставлениям, вместо того, чтобы устраивать революции в практике? 
Или таки сразу в гамачок? Ну или спросите его сами что означаетработа с умом? Только не по книжкам, а своими словами пожалуйста.
А так-то там и до гуру рукой подать, вот он уже и разрулил кто практикует, а кто нет, завтра лычки повесит, послезавтра получите второго (?) Йоджика -) 
А ведь я его в Дальма се видел своими глазами, один раз правда ..
А потом глядя куда-то в пол снова скажете: жаль, что тебя не было, может и правда надо было на место человека поставить?
Проходили это уже вроде как .. или нет?

----------


## woltang

> Дело за малым - примирить Банзая с Вао и обеих Марин.


 ВОт новость! а я ни с кем не вздорила,чтобы мириться!  :Smilie: 

Pestroy, ну брателла,даёшьтакие скорости!  :Smilie: )


Банзаюшка - ну расслабься наконец - ты дома :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Ты сам-то пробовал сидеть прислонившись? -)


Я начинал вообще на стуле со спинкой. Я видел монахов, которые ухитрялись и в лотосе сидеть с согнутой спиной - потому как старенькие.

----------


## Банзай

Но ведь ушел-то? Ушел от спинки? А почему? Что, здоровее стал?
Ты просто не уверен в себе был, имхо, а посидел и развернулся.
Давай теперь скрючимся, бо ум культивируем, а не дыхание, хрен ли мелочиться, да и Мишиной приятно будет .. плавать и смотреть ..

Дыхание не важно, поза не важна, ребята, да вы не боитесь ли скатиться в полную абстракцию? У вас что, страховой полис в заднем кармане выдан от тех да этих? Или распознали критически много, кочуя от метода к методу?

Мари не может штопать и стирать, зато умеет петь и танцевать (с)

Монахи те старенькие, вот у них по-другому не получится, ты бы еще про горбатых сказал, верно ведь и такие есть. Давать же совет молодому, здоровому мужчине сидеть опершись на спинку .. слушайте, может в нардишки лучше?
Про любимый лунный трактор (с)

А я-то, дурень, спорил еще с Мариной, которая не-Мишина, вот, де, у вас в Кван Ум вставать можно, а это сбивает .. да хрен ли там вставать? Вообще можно ни хрена не делать, только успевай поэтизьмы на форумах отклацывать.

День за днем, сессия за сессией на удивление чую одно и то же, как ты сел, так ты и сидишь, как ты смог брюшное дыхание наладить, так и ум твой отточен или туп. Подушечка поджимает справа - клонишься, наблюдая напряжение и боясь помешать другим терпишь, уравновешиваешь тело как можешь и готовишься после кинхина сесть умнее, способнее.
А вы мне про Титамеду .. нашли вы тождественность в работе - да первый за вас рад буду, только не вешайте на плечи иных пиджачок собственный, потому что могут и не потянуть.
В книгах до фига чего написано да разное указано и зачастую зря, бог весть зря! Начитался и понес .. а потом только и думаешь, что же происходит с поджелудочной и булькатит все внутри от одного-единого вздоха? 
Или отчего голова греется как кастрюля да встать резко боишься? 
Не попадали? Попадете еще .. наслушавшись чужого да бездумного.
Те, другие про иные времена писали, тогда перейти из монастыря в монастырь было делом пешего перехода, или от мастера к мастеру - вон та гора, а вона эта .. а сыщите в России теперь того, единственного дедушку, который дурь-то повыбивает.
Не мне бы это все говорить, так ведь сами молчите .. почитаемые.

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Ты это о чем, почитаемый? :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

Принято -)

Где твои крылья, которые нарвились мне?
(с)

----------


## warpig

Я опирался на диван не далее как этой зимой - уставал очень. 
И у меня встречный вопрос - что у тебя Тимур останется от всего учения Будды, если вычесть положение тела?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Из-за споров об оном положении породили массу негативных эмоций. Если их вычесть, то останется Дхарма Будды, независимо от специфики положения. :Smilie: 

Я, помнится, года три назад тоже о стену опирался, а потом из-за проблем с позвоночником с лотоса на полулотос перешёл. А теперь снова в лотосе, даже пишу сейчас в лотосе! Если всё это тоже вычесть, то всё равно останутся Четыре Благородные Истины и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь!

----------


## Борис

> ему (Кацуки) даже приходится выдумывать свои термины вроде "отрицательное самадхи, положительное самадхи".


Да, читается это забавно, когда знаешь о терминах "шаматха" и "випашьяна". 

Но, думаю, хотя перекос в сторону чисто технических аспектов часто имеет место, особенно у некоторых японских учителей, все же, сдается мне, и дотошное прохождение по пунктам Восьмеричного Пути может стать механистичным.

----------


## Банзай

Данила, дорогой, это как в той считалочке, помнишь?
А упало, Б пропало что осталось на трубе?

У меня нет никакого Учения Будды, есть метод, повзляющий быть естественным, простым и органичным. Метод, в котором я вижу возможность помочь близким и не только. Мне вот так кажется. А вобщем-то даже больше чем метод, это просто нечто естественное само по себе, по сути никуда не обязанное вести, нечто самодостаточное, исконное, родное.
Что же до Учения, то ты должно быть с библиотекой меня перепутал -)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Тоже верно, Банзай.
Изменить методу, это всё равно что изменить МЮ!

----------


## woltang

Я вот не предполагала даже что можно сидеть прислонившиськ стене - надо будет попробовать. 

  Тима, всё пройдет и это тоже. Чистый ум не имеет преград . ПОднимайся над облаками - там всегда чистое голубое небо на сотни тысяч километров,не зависай копошась в мелочах поднимай глаз к небу..

----------


## Kamla

В какой бы позе я когда не медитировала, лежачая из них - самая удобная. На спине. Или на жёстком и ровном, или на ортопедическом матрасе. Одно из 2-х.

Кстати, на курсе випашьяне можно принимать любую позу в которой легче находиться. И это не только лотос и его вариации. И несмотря на позу у всех все работает.

----------


## Банзай

Спасибо, Марина, ты, конечно, права -)
Миша, теперь ты видишь корни моих футбольный пристрастий? -)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вижу. :Smilie:  И попробую сделать нейтральное резюме. :Smilie: 

Не знаю, но мне кажется, что Банзай и warpig принципиально-то друг другу не противоречат (продолжу любимые аналогии: Банзай строго следует методу (чёткий и узнаваемый стиль МЮ), а warpig придерживается широкого объединительного подхода (стратегия развития а-ля Челси)). Не являясь фанатом МЮ и Челси, я и не склонен видеть антагонизма :Smilie: , но вполне допускаю, что с моей стороны это прекраснодушная иллюзия... И всё же, главное результат, а потому позволю себе в дзенском треде сослаться на Чже Цонкапу (так как выражена самая суть):

"...можно ли так же достичь Свободы, осваивая что-либо другое, вместо этой мудрости понимания отсутствия самости?
Сказано:
"Другой причиной не рождается покой."
То есть, если осваиваешь другой путь, лишённый этой мудрости, - страдания и клеши не утихнут.
Это ясное указание на то, что только постижение бессамостности отсекает корень обусловленного существования...
Ведь, хотя риши-иноверцы владеют самадхи, сверхъестественными способностями и прочими достоинствами, но, не владея воззрением бессамостности, они никак не могут уйти из сансары".

И в этой связи, не всё ли равно, кем и как достигается Свобода/Освобождение - "стареньким монахом с согнутой спиной" или строго следующим своему методу практиком Сото-дзэн?!

----------


## Марина Мишина

На начальном этапе можно сидеть прижавшись спиной к стене - и в этом не будет ничего страшного! спиной к стене - удобно, не вызывает большого напряжения и человек может постепенно расслабиться и заземлиться. Когда я начинала плавать, для меня сидеть в дзадзен было мучительно тяжело, даже у стены. Я начинала сидеть у стены - по 15 - 20 минут, и когда сидение у стены стало для меня комфортным и непренужденным, я начала отодвинаться от нее, сохраняя спину прямой и уже я могла сидеть не у стены, но чувствовать, что нужно делать и как сидеть. Сидеть прижавшись спиной - это не значит, завалиться на стену и уснуть, а это просто постоянно поддерживать спину прямой при помощи стены и все.
Если новечка сразу усаживать в дзадзен - это тяжело.., и он будет просто страдать от позы и метаться. По крайней мере у стены будет проще успокоиться и почувствовать свое тело.

----------


## Банзай

Может быть, хотя Челси - сильный раздражитель, а Данила дорогой мне человек. 
Хотя при встрече предпочту поерничать, специфика отношений такая -)
Но ведь он стал таким после не одного года личного знакомства, причем не на стадионе, прошу принять во внимание. И те, пусть даже сомнительные для меня слова рассмотрю со вниманием, ибо они как мне кажется прочувствованы, выношены, выстраданы. Не в пример иным.

Тем не менее старенькое, но родное много ближе -)
С любовью вспоминаю свой АКМ, из которого укладывал две "ростовые" и "пулемет", да еще соседу успевал помочь уложить одну цель.
И это в 12-то патронов -)
Марина, ты скажешь привязанность? Да может и так, как привязанностью стал счет дыханий, однако, кто указал мне на нее? Роши Кайсэн ..
До этого же мастер Ву Бонг говорил мне, что можно уже и без счета, а не послушал, ибо мастер, да не Сото.
Может быть в этой аккуратности и щепитильности тоже кроется последовательность?

----------


## Won Soeng

Банзай, а сможешь сказать -  последовательность к чему? ;-) 
И еще, как бы ты ответил: что нуждается в защите?

----------


## Ersh

Сутра Помоста Шестого Патриарха

----------


## Банзай

Последовательно В чем, БТР.
В работе.
О защите немного не понял, откуда вопрос?
Рискну предположить что чистота метода нуждается, если верно тебя понимаю.

----------


## woltang

> Если новечка сразу усаживать в дзадзен - это тяжело.., и он будет просто страдать от позы и метаться. По крайней мере у стены будет проще успокоиться и почувствовать свое тело.


 КОнечно же есть постепенные методы, а есть стремительные.
 Проще не значит  лучше. 

Я к примеру начала практиковать сразу с 90 дневного ретрита с полным молчанием и медитацией с 4 утра до 10 вечера. Я не могла вообще сидеть  в основном стояла, не могла делать поклоны.  Тотальная боль тела, метания в мозгу,меня не интересовали я страдал очень и старалась преодолевать эти замороки .Последующие длительные ритриты были легче и легче. У меня была очень сильная мотивация и  поэтому все лишения переносились легко.
   НАращивайте необходимость, как говорил Гурджиев.
   Когда вы знаете куда вам надо срочно попасть вы забудете о всем, кроме вашей цели. Иметь четкую цель - это важно. Жизнь коротка . 
  вот и все расклады. ни хорошо, ни плохо.
    кому то очень трудно начинать с экстремального сидения - поэтому очень хорошо что есть щадящие методы. таково разнообразие жизни.


 Банзай - жизнь у нас одна. Зигзаг в практике ,видимо был необходим тебе... Тихий голос тоже говорит истину. Я уверяю тебя это было всё не зря! вот увидишь! И не Мастер Кайсен указал тебе - а ты спросил у него. ПРишло время и яблочко созрело.  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Не совсем так, Марина, на лекции он прямо сказал о ненужности счета, я лишь переспросил. Вообще жаль, что тебя не было и жаль, что не было других ребят с форума.
Знаешь, прошло время и мысли, впечатления осели.
Осталось ощущение общения с мастером, как будто второе дыхание открылось, так ясно все и спокойно зачастую.
Эх, если бы не Англия .. -)

Что тебе привезти из Кье Мье Джи? -)

Приедет - я скажу по-польски прошу пани, 
Прими таким как есть, не буду больше петь,
Но что ей до того, она уже в Иране,
Я понял мне за ней, конечно, не успеть -)
(с)

Марина Мишина, я был резок с вами, извините меня пожалуйста.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Последовательно В чем, БТР.
> В работе.
> О защите немного не понял, откуда вопрос?
> Рискну предположить что чистота метода нуждается, если верно тебя понимаю.


Тим, я же не даром спросил, последовательность *к чему*
Какова цель? Или работа самоцельна?
О защите - верно предположил. Что станет с чистотой метода без защиты?

----------


## Банзай

Последовательность к чему? и
К чему последовательность? звучит несколько по-разному, мы ведь, дорогой, с тобой не за чашкой чая -)

Работа самоценна.
Иной ответ рядом, но он испортит воздух.

----------


## Ersh

> Работа самоценна.


Смотря какая работа. Гонять воздух туда-сюда - тоже только портить

----------


## Won Soeng

Тимур, даже вратари по окончании матча покидают ворота. Воротам не нужен сторож. Какая самоценность может быть у иллюзии? Ты привязан к чистому воздуху

----------


## woltang

Банзай, привези из Кье Мье Джи  кость пространства!  :Smilie: 

  Жаль-нежаль отвалится  само по себе. Всё только так как должно быть. НИ прибавить ни убавить...


 Алеши, этапы в практике очень важны. Увидеть привязанности -сложно! сколько воздуха перегонять надо. ...

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, Марин, этапы и есть учение. Но они не становятся этапами для не распознающих цель. Поэтому несложно и непросто. Каждой привязанности уже брошены вызовы. Если стесняться распознавать аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи - учение будет оставаться только внешним.

----------


## Банзай

Смотря какая работа. Гонять воздух туда-сюда - тоже только портить
---------------------------------------------------
А вот это кто на что наработал, уважаемый -)

Тимур, даже вратари по окончании матча покидают ворота. Воротам не нужен сторож. Какая самоценность может быть у иллюзии? Ты привязан к чистому воздуху
---------------------------------------------------
Угу, а еще к чистой воде .. знаешь, мне после общения часто приводят рассказ Гайдара "Честное слово", причем приводят оппоненты, им кажется что этим они досадят мне или подчеркнут нечто наивное в словах, мыслях, поступках.
А мне нравится .. и мальчик тот нравится, я бы хотел жить, работать и практиковать рядом с такими людьми и очень стараюсь научиться этому честному слову, а когда веду себя мелочно грущу позже, видя как на ладони каждый шаг, как каждый ход в шахматной партии.

Кость пространства? -)
Марина, она уже с тобой, я о другом -)

----------


## woltang

Банзаюшка - родное сердце!   :Smilie: ,удачи !

 АлЁши -мой респект! :Smilie:

----------


## Jan

А можно я тоже расскажу историю про уток? И не только про них:-)

Жила-была маленькая утка. Мама учила ее летать и наставляла. «Сначала определи, куда дует ветер. Войди в воду и развернись против ветра – взлетать с попутным ветром нельзя, - рассказывала она. – Сделай вдох, два раза сильно оттолкнись лапками, вытяни шею вперед. Потом расправь крылья и сделай два небольших взмаха. Еще три раза оттолкнись лапками и четыре раза взмахни крыльями, теперь уже во всю силу. Старайся не задевать воду перьями. Оторвавшись от воды, задержи крылья в приподнятом положении и сразу подбери лапки. Три секунды иди параллельно поверхности воды – выдержи скорость, и только после этого начинай набирать высоту…»
Наша героиня оказалась очень способной ученицей. Она внимательно слушала маму, запоминала, тренировалась и уже через две недели  летала так, что ей завидовали не только ее маленькие подружки, но и вполне взрослые утки. Лапки и крылья у нее окрепли. Теперь она могла взлетать, оттолкнувшись всего раз от воды, делая всего один – полтора взмаха крыльями. Она даже могла (шутка ли!) взлетать, когда ветер дул ей в спину.
- В чем твой секрет, как ты этому научилась? – спрашивали утку ее подруги.
- Никакого секрета нет, все получается само собой. Я просто летаю, вот и все.
- Скажи, а сколько взмахов крыльями нужно делать на взлете? Сколько секунд надо идти над поверхностью воды, прежде чем начать набирать высоту? – закидывали ее вопросами подружки.
- Что вы! Я давно уже не забиваю голову такой ерундой,  -отвечала наша героиня. – Считать секунды и взмахи крыльями – мне давно уже это не нужно, на это и времени нет. Я слушаю свой внутренний голос, моя интуиция подсказывает мне, что и когда делать…
- А правда, что можно взлетать с попутным ветром?
- Конечно можно. Я сама часто это делаю. И вы можете легко это сделать….
…Прошел год. Наша маленькая утка выросла и сама стала мамой. И вот однажды ее дочка подошла и сказала: «Я хочу научиться летать, расскажи как это делается?»
«Все очень просто, твой внутренний голос …, - начала было рассказывать утка. А потом вдруг продолжила. – Слушай внимательно, дочка. Сначала определи, куда дует ветер. Войди в воду и развернись против ветра – взлетать с попутным ветром нельзя. Сделай вдох, два раза сильно оттолкнись лапками, вытяни шею вперед. Потом расправь крылья и сделай два небольших взмаха. Еще три раза оттолкнись лапками и четыре раза взмахни крыльями, теперь уже во всю силу. Старайся не задевать воду перьями. Оторвавшись от воды, задержи крылья в приподнятом положении и сразу подбери лапки. Три секунды иди параллельно поверхности воды…»

----------


## Марина Мишина

Школа самураев.
Как то в японии бла школа самураев - "Чистый дух". эта школа была известна тем, что всегда готовила очень сильных войнов. Выходцы из этой школы были известны на всю Японию, как очень умелые и разбирающиеся в военном деле специалисты. Обучение занимала около 9 лет. Среди учеников наиблее выдающимеся были Сато Хироюки и Като Шигеру. Сато был очень прилежным учеником и всегда соблюдал предписания своего мастера, а Като наоборот, был сам себе на уме, делал всегда все по своему. Нередко като и Сато вступали в спор. Сато всегда говорил о том, что меч нужно держать так, как требуют каноны школы, а Като же держал меч так, как ему было удобно. Сато совершал удары по строгой траектории, в которой придерживаются в школе. а Като был непредсказуем, он мог нанести удар внезапно, из любой позиции, совершенно не по канонам. В учебных схватках на бамбуковых мечах, никто не мог победить ни Сато, ни Като - они были лучшеми среди всех самураев в школе. Сато невозможно было победить, так как он лучше всех усвоил принципы школы. Като же невозможно было победить, так как он действовал вообще не по канонам школы.
Однажды мастер решил проверить, кто из них станет Главой школы после смерти мастера. И он предложил скрестить мечи Сато и Като.
раннее утро....5 часов....туман....опушка леса...вокруг тишина...даже птицы еще спят....группа самураев в парадной одежде сидят образуя квадрат татами....двое напротив друг друга.....поклон учителю, поклон друг другу.....
Войны приняли стойки....пролетающая птица уходит в гущу леса....
моросит мелкий дождь.....
Сато крепко сжимает свой меч и встает в низкую стойку, впиваясь подошвами в землю....его взгляд направлен в глаза Като.
Като держит меч одной рукой, он расслаблен.но в тоже время собран и не выпускает из поля внимания Сато.
Все вокруг замерло....слышно как капли дождя бьются о листву деревьев...
Громкий крик и Сато атакует мощно с шагом вперед сверху вниз...
Като легким прыжком отпрыгивает в сторону и с разворота наносит мощный удар....Меч Като останавливается в нескольких миллиметров от виска Сато....
Като выиграл бой! Поклон учителю, поклон друг другу...
Мастер сказал: Като - ты выиграл, ты будешь моим Приемником.
Като поклонился и сказал: Спасибо Мастер за доверие, но я недостоин быть твоим приемником. Хотя я и выиграл бой, но я его выиграл не потому, что следовал канонам школы, а потому, что действовал так, как подсказывает мне мое внутреннее. Я не достоин быть твоим приемником. Я даже уничтожил те книги, что ты мне дал прошлой осенью. Я полон благодарности, за все то, что ты мне дал за эти годы, спасибо, что ты дал мне то, чем я сейчас владею. Я благодарен, что ты помог открыть во мне те способности. Я ухожу оттачивать свое мастерство в странствия.
В итоге Сато стал приемником мастера и школа "Чистый дух" по прежнему готовит хороших самураев.
Като же еще долго оттачивал свое мастерство в боях, путешествуя по разным городам и странам. В итоге он основал свою школу, которую назвал "Свободный полет", которая до сих пор готовит хороших самураев.

----------

Турецкий (07.11.2009)

----------


## Jan

Марина, спасибо за историю!
Нарушить правила, идти поперек традиции пытаются многие. Кто-то делает это из чувства протеста, кто-то - только потому, что у него ничего не получается и он ищет «свой путь», кто-то находит другие причины. Беда только в том, что из десяти тысяч человек успеха таким способом достигает лишь один. Это редкое исключение, которое, конечно, как говорится «имеет место быть». И этот человек создает свою традицию, свои правила…Да, его можно назвать гением. Все так… Но чего таким способом добиваются все остальные 99 тысяч?  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

Мне кажется, что послание всех Будд и Мастеров именно в Этом! Найти свой Путь, свою лодку, свои карты и свой компас...

----------


## Jan

> Мне кажется, что послание всех Будд и Мастеров именно в Этом! Найти свой Путь, свою лодку, свои карты и свой компас...


Каждый человек в любом случае идет своим путем. Находит он что-то или нет - другой вопрос, но идет он сам, кто бы его ни учил и чему бы его ни учили

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Каждый человек в любом случае идет своим путем. Находит он что-то или нет - другой вопрос, но идет он сам, кто бы его ни учил и чему бы его ни учили


Когда берег достигнут, лодка больше не нужна. 
Зачем тоскать на голове лодку?

----------


## Jan

> Когда берег достигнут, лодка больше не нужна. 
> Зачем тоскать на голове лодку?


Логично... Лучше отдать ее тому, кто еще до этого берега не добрался. Но для этого нужно переправиться обратно на другую сторону реки и забрать его с собой. А можно стоять и смотреть как этот человек на другом берегу строит свою лодку... Ему-то она все еще нужна

----------


## Вао

> Марина, спасибо за историю!
> Нарушить правила, идти поперек традиции пытаются многие. Кто-то делает это из чувства протеста, кто-то - только потому, что у него ничего не получается и он ищет «свой путь», кто-то находит другие причины. Беда только в том, что из десяти тысяч человек успеха таким способом достигает лишь один. Это редкое исключение, которое, конечно, как говорится «имеет место быть». И этот человек создает свою традицию, свои правила…Да, его можно назвать гением. Все так… Но чего таким способом добиваются все остальные 99 тысяч?



Самурай Като, после многих лет практики опираясь на свой опыт, нашел свой Путь. И не надо его путать с неофитом, который ни чего не достиг, но зато знает об Учении Будды больше мастеров Дзэн.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jan

> Самурай Като, после многих лет практики опираясь на свой опыт, нашел свой Путь. И не надо его путать с неофитом, который ни чего не достиг, но зато знает об Учении Будды больше мастеров Дзэн.


А я никого ни с кем в данном случае не путаю. И в вообще в чань-буддизме ничего не понимаю. Мне было просто интересно пообщаться с Мариной. Вот и все. Извините, если это кого-то напрягло или вызвало раздражение

----------


## Вао

> А я никого ни с кем в данном случае не путаю. И в вообще в чань-буддизме ничего не понимаю. Мне было просто интересно пообщаться с Мариной. Вот и все. Извините, если это кого-то напрягло или вызвало раздражение


У меня по крайней мере ваши сообщения не вызывают напряжения или раздражения. Это вам показалось.

----------


## woltang

> Нарушить правила, идти поперек традиции пытаются многие. Кто-то делает это из чувства протеста, кто-то - только потому, что у него ничего не получается и он ищет «свой путь», кто-то находит другие причины. Беда только в том, что из десяти тысяч человек успеха таким способом достигает лишь один. Это редкое исключение, которое, конечно, как говорится «имеет место быть». И этот человек создает свою традицию, свои правила…Да, его можно назвать гением. Все так… Но чего таким способом добиваются все остальные 99 тысяч?



   ВЫ совершенно правы.  Гениев ,могущих отбросить традицию(проложенный путь к известным результатам)-единицы .А что же действительно с остальными 99тыс.? Без руля и ветрил? Поставивших свою голову поверх Будд , Бога и т.д.  
    Известен в истории доктор МЕндель, к примеру,просветлённая личность потерявшая ориентиры....

----------


## Марина Мишина

Я слышала вчера еще одну историю по теме:
Однажды монах Хун Вао гулял по лесу, что возле монастыря и увидел, как не-монах объяснял людям способы сидячей медитации.
Ему стало интересно, чему это может обучить этот простолюдин и он подошел поближе, чтобы послушать, о чем тот говорит.
Простолюдин говорил: для того, чтобы открыть в себе Будду, вовсе не обязательно жить в храме, читать сутры и поклоняться Будде. Нужно просто сесть в удобную позицию, расслабиться  и смотреть. Если вам сложно просто так сидеть, то можете про себя молча считать от одного до десяти, и так далее. Спину по возможности держите прямо, глаза закройте, слушайте свое дыхание.
Хун Вао тут не сдержался и закричал:
- Да как ты смеешь учить здесь людей способам сидячей медитации? Ты что, не понимаешь, какой ты можешь нанести вред их здоровью? Где ты учился, кто твой мастер? – стал вопрошать Хун Вао.
- Мой мастер Чжао Вэй, именно у него я учился! – ответил простолюдин.
- Кто такой этот твой Чжао Вэй? Я знать его не знаю и нигде в моих книгах нет упоминания о таком мастере и его традиции. – возмутился  Хун Вао.
Мой мастер Чжао Вэй рассказывал, что был учеником человека, который пришел с Индии. Он приносил ему пищу и воду, когда тот в течении 9 лет сидел в пещере, потому что не один из вашего братства не принес ему поесть, - рассказал простолюдин.
- Это не правда, - сказал Хун Вао, это был Бодхидхарма и  у патриарха был только один ученик – Хуэйкэ, и это подтверждено посменными документами.
- Все верно, сказал простолюдин. Бодхидхарма передал способы медитации для монахов, через Хуэйкэ, но также передал способы медитации для простых людей, таких как я, таких как они, через Чжао Вэя. 
- Что ты несешь здесь бред, собираешь всякую чушь, обманываешь людей, негодяй, я не могу слушать этот пустозвон, - говорит монах. Убирайся от сюда, а то люди действительно подумают, что ты говоришь правду.
- Но позвольте, почему я не могу объяснить людям способы медитации??? – возразил человек.
- Да потому….что…ммм….гм…ззз…тр….ээээ…
- Да потому что ты не знаешь их! – закончил монах.
- А как Вы об этом узнали, знаю я или нет? – спросил человек.
- Потому что ты не монах, ты не читаешь сутры, ты вообще ничего не знаешь, ты никогда по-настоящему не медитировал - сказал монах.
- Странно, но ведь вы меня совсем не знаете, почему Вы утверждаете такое? Чем те способы медитации, о которых я рассказываю своим собратьям, отличаются от Ваших? – спросил мирянин.
- Эээ…ммм…тем чтоооо….Да потому что не правильно у тебя  и все тут – поставил точку монах, и добавил: Правильно только у нас…    
Хорошо! Тогда я прошу ваших наставлений по сидячей медитации! – и простолюдин сел в позицию со скрещенными ногами. Его тело укоренилось, словно великая пирамида. Его спина была прямой, как струна, а макушка уходила высоко в небо. Его глаза закрылись и словно замерли, ни малейшего движения снаружи и внутри, только дыхание….дыхание…дыхание….
Воцарилась тишина вокруг….от простолюдина исходило глубокое безмолвие,абсолютный покой и тишина….Где то вдалеке  пела свою песню одинокая кукушка….Там за холмом был слышен шелест ручейка….сломанная ветка, хруст……ку ку….ку ку…ку ку….
Монах обомлел. В простолюдине он увидел знакомый силуэт Будды, чьи статуи он часто видел в своем монастыре. И внезапно на него снизошло озарение.
Простолюдин открыл глаза. Их взгляды встретились, их лица улыбнулись. Простолюдин встал и поклонился монаху, одновременно монах поклонился простолюдину. Поговаривают, что они часто потом встречались в лесу и практиковали сидячий дзен.

----------


## woltang

Марина, откуда источник?  :Smilie: 


    Очень важна цель . Зачем нужна медитация?   Правильная поза в медитации  и покой -не значит:- О уже Будда .  :Smilie: )  (
   Была такая дзеновская  история о коте Дзен мастера  НАм ЧЕона. 300 монахов одного крыла и 300  монахов другого крыла в монастыре спорили кому принадлежит котик-общий любимец. Когда Мастер Дзен НАм ЧЕОН  схватил кота и занес над нима нож ,спросив дайте мне одно слово или я  зарежу его - вся толпа монахов промолчала.  Понимаете?  В толпе были просветленные люди, которые десятками лет сидели в правильной позе и от них исходило спокойствие и благость. НО   никто их них не мог сделать ни одного правильного поступка, ни сказать ни одного слова что бы спасти кота. ПОнимаете? КОТИК то погиб.   Дзен Мастер убил кота,но показал этим людям, что  правильная поза и достижения в спокойсвие ума - глупость, если у вас нет напрвления в практике. 

    МНе всё равно (абсолютно )Марина чем вы занимаетесь и как практикуете. (ни хорошо,ни плохо) Самое главное будьте счастливы.    :Smilie: ))

----------


## Kamla

> Была такая дзеновская история о коте Дзен мастера НАм ЧЕона. 300 монахов одного крыла и 300 монахов другого крыла в монастыре спорили кому принадлежит котик-общий любимец. Когда Мастер Дзен НАм ЧЕОН схватил кота и занес над нима нож ,спросив дайте мне одно слово или я зарежу его - вся толпа монахов промолчала. Понимаете? В толпе были просветленные люди, которые десятками лет сидели в правильной позе и от них исходило спокойствие и благость. НО никто их них не мог сделать ни одного правильного поступка, ни сказать ни одного слова что бы спасти кота. ПОнимаете? КОТИК то погиб. Дзен Мастер убил кота,но показал этим людям, что правильная поза и достижения в спокойсвие ума - глупость, если у вас нет напрвления в практике.


Жуткие истории про мастеров Дзен.. То палец ученнику оторвут, то кота жизни лишат.. И откуда такая жестокость в просветлённых? Взял бы, да и сам себя прирезал, и ли изувечил.

----------


## Вао

> Жуткие истории про мастеров Дзен.. То палец ученнику оторвут, то кота жизни лишат.. И откуда такая жестокость в просветлённых? Взял бы, да и сам себя прирезал, и ли изувечил.


Когда себя калечишь, то другие от этого не просветлеют. Камала не ужели  вы не пожертвовали бы свой прелестный пальчик ради просветления?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jan

> Была такая дзеновская  история о коте Дзен мастера  НАм ЧЕона. 300 монахов одного крыла и 300  монахов другого крыла в монастыре спорили кому принадлежит котик-общий любимец. Когда Мастер Дзен НАм ЧЕОН  схватил кота и занес над нима нож ,спросив дайте мне одно слово или я  зарежу его - вся толпа монахов промолчала.  Понимаете?  В толпе были просветленные люди, которые десятками лет сидели в правильной позе и от них исходило спокойствие и благость. НО   никто их них не мог сделать ни одного правильного поступка, ни сказать ни одного слова что бы спасти кота. ПОнимаете? КОТИК то погиб.   Дзен Мастер убил кота,но показал этим людям, что  правильная поза и достижения в спокойсвие ума - глупость, если у вас нет напрвления в практике.


А что, хотя бы один из спорщиков после этого достиг просветления??? В оригинале, по-моему, об этом ни слова не сказано! :-))))))))

----------


## Kamla

> Когда себя калечишь, то другие от этого не просветлеют. Камала не ужели  вы не пожертвовали бы свой прелестный пальчик ради просветления?


Просветлению не нужен мой пальчик...

----------


## Jan

> Я слышала вчера еще одну историю по теме:
> Однажды монах Хун Вао гулял по лесу, что возле монастыря и увидел, как не-монах объяснял людям способы сидячей медитации....


Все бы хорошо, только на одного Чжао Вэя найдется тысяча шарлатанов. Как отличить мастера от человека, который только выдает себя за такового?
Я, например, - понятия не имею...

----------


## Skyku

> Как отличить мастера от человека, который только выдает себя за такового?


Есть много методов. Применять их нужно в комплексе. И работа по поиску - нередко кропотливая.

И не забывать слова из Дхаммапады: "Если нет раны на руке, яд не причинит ей вреда."

Шарлатаны находят нас когда мы их ищем.

----------


## Вао

> Просветлению не нужен мой пальчик...


Монах за мгновение до того, как Мастер Цзюйди отсек ему палец тоже так думал.  :Cool:

----------


## Jan

> Есть много методов. Применять их нужно в комплексе. И работа по поиску - нередко кропотливая.
> И не забывать слова из Дхаммапады: "Если нет раны на руке, яд не причинит ей вреда."
> Шарлатаны находят нас когда мы их ищем.


Звучит очень красиво, но можно что-нибудь более конкретное услышать?
В Китае эта проблема довольно остро уже стояла при династии Тан, а уж что потом начало твориться... В хрониках и юйлу есть примеры, когда даже маститые учителя не сразу могли понять кто стоит перед ними - "профан или мудрец"... А что уж о простых смертных говорить?!

----------


## Skyku

> Звучит очень красиво, но можно что-нибудь более конкретное услышать?


Притчи про уточек и путь без компаса и карт звучат еще красивей.

А конкретно
1. Каноничность учителя. Мнение других известных учителей о нем. Мнение о его прямых учениках и последователях. Свое и других.
2. Самоличная сверка его трактовок с прочитанным в сутрах и у не вызывающих сомнения учителях. 
3. Чистота собственных помыслов. Не "Хочу самого лучшего и самого главного!" а "хочу доступного, надежного"
4. Следить за своей мотивацией вообще, для чего ищете? Что хотите достичь? Амбиций как, не многовато ли?




> А что уж о простых смертных говорить?!


Простой ты или сложный - выбор то какой у тебя?

P.S.
Пенять кроме как на себя все равно не на кого будет.
В любых раскладах.

----------


## Jan

Skyku, ответьте мне, пожалуйста, только на один вопрос.
Вы лично считаете хорошим учителем Линьцзи Исюаня?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы лично считаете хорошим учителем Линьцзи Исюаня?


А Ваш учитель - Линьцзи Исюань?

----------


## Skyku

> Вы лично считаете хорошим учителем Линьцзи Исюаня?


А он берет учеников?

----------


## Jan

А Ваш учитель - Линьцзи Исюань?  Отвечаю - нет...
А он берет учеников? Отвечаю - спросите у него сами...

А это как-то повлияет на ваше мнение о нем?????

----------


## Skyku

> А это как-то повлияет на ваше мнение?????


Считаю неплохим.

Как повлияло это на Ваш выбор здесь_и_сейчас, в этой жизни?

----------


## Jan

> Считаю неплохим.
> 
> Как повлияло это на Ваш выбор здесь_и_сейчас, в этой жизни?


Какой выбор, вы о чем????

А мне просто странно, что у такого великого и замечательного (без тени иронии!) Линьцзи не было ни одного столь же достойного прямого ученика...

----------


## Ersh

> А мне просто странно, что у такого великого и замечательного (без тени иронии!) Линьцзи не было ни одного столь же достойного прямого ученика...


Здрасьте, а Пухуа?
Только он действительно у него учился, а не книжки про Линьцзи читал.




> А это как-то повлияет на ваше мнение о нем?????


Нет, но это повлияет на мое мнение о Вас

----------


## Jan

> Здрасьте, а Пухуа?
> Только он действительно у него учился, а не книжки про Линьцзи читал.


Здрасьте! А что Пухуа? Кроме нескольких пассажей в Линьцзилу и "звона колокольчика" о нем вообще ничего не известно. "А был ли мальчик?" (С)
И книжки читать - тоже не самое плохое занятие, хотя,  конечно, каждому свое.

----------


## Skyku

> А мне просто странно, что у такого великого и замечательного (без тени иронии!) Линьцзи не было ни одного столь же достойного прямого ученика...


Ну так поставьте ему двойку.

Всем поставьте двойки. И сутры все переврали.

Дальше то что?

----------


## Ersh

> Здрасьте! А что Пухуа? Кроме нескольких пассажей в Линьцзилу и "звона колокольчика" о нем вообще ничего не известно. "А был ли мальчик?" (С)
> И книжки читать - тоже не самое плохое занятие, хотя,  конечно, каждому свое.


А что Вам известно о Линьцзи, кроме нескольких пассажей из Линьцзилу?

----------


## Jan

> Ну так поставьте ему двойку.
> 
> Всем поставьте двойки. И сутры все переврали.
> 
> Дальше то что?


Ууууу.... Ты сердишься, Юпитер, значит ты неправ. 
Дальше я пойду книжки читать... Всем удачи!

пы. сы.
Что Вам известно о Линьцзи, кроме нескольких пассажей из Линьцзилу?
_____
Да практически ничего. Только то, что есть в других источниках, в первую очередь в "записях о передаче светильника". Хотя и там сведений не очень много...

----------


## Skyku

> Ууууу.... Ты сердишься, Юпитер, значит ты неправ.


Совершенно верно, пальцы на третьей руке занемели у меня  :Smilie: 




> Всем удачи!


И Вам с амбициями успешно разобраться  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все бы хорошо, только на одного Чжао Вэя найдется тысяча шарлатанов. Как отличить мастера от человека, который только выдает себя за такового?
> Я, например, - понятия не имею...


Чему Вы хотите научиться?
Мастер тот кто "просветляет", открывает глаза. Хорош он или плох, признан, или не признан - это все игра ума и воображения. Какова Ваша цель?

Если Вы хотите освободиться от страданий, сомнений и заблуждений - Ваш мастер тот, кто избавлен от страданий, сомнений и заблуждений.

Если Вы хотите научиться "правильно" что-то делать - Вам мастер тот, кто делает это "правильно". 

Если Вы хотите стать дзенским учителем или ламой или еще каким-либо официальным буддийским наставником - Ваш мастер какой-либо официальный буддийский наставник. 

Если Вы хотите жить на 100%, не путаясь в сомнениях, не омрачаясь страданиями, сохраняя бдительность и внимательность мгновения от мгновения и воспринимая жизнь вне ограничений - Ваш мастер тот, кто живет на 100%, не омрачаясь страданиями, сохраняя бдительность и внимательность, тот кто воспринимая великое не упускает мелочи, а вникая в детали не забывает о целом.

Определитесь, что Вам необходимо и Вы поймете кто Ваш мастер.

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012), Йоши (28.03.2010)

----------


## Skyku

> Что Вам известно о Линьцзи, кроме нескольких пассажей из Линьцзилу?


Меня даже не интересует существовал ли ЛиньЦзы на самом деле.

----------


## woltang

> Жуткие истории про мастеров Дзен.. То палец ученнику оторвут, то кота жизни лишат.. И откуда такая жестокость в просветлённых? Взял бы, да и сам себя прирезал, и ли изувечил.
> __________________



  Жуткими они становятся когда вы их оцениваете Камала.  :Smilie: ) 
ДОстичь Просветления окончательного и полного это высшая радость в жизни ! Это преодоление рамок жизни и смерти.( это  как подняться над планетами и светилами - вселенские масштабы). ПОнимаете?  :Smilie: 





> А что, хотя бы один из спорщиков после этого достиг просветления???


    СОгласно истории ,просветленные уже присутствовали при разборке.  НЕ привязывайтесь к печатному слову.  ОРигинал - где критерии? Дзен Мастера рассказывают эту историю по разному(помимо сути) (НЕ говоря уже о разном написании имен ДЗен Мастеров).

[QUOTE][А мне просто странно, что у такого великого и замечательного (без тени иронии!) Линьцзи не было ни одного столь же достойного прямого ученика.../QUOTE]

Как вы знаете сколько было учеников у Дзен Мастера. Есть свидетельства ,или нет это ничего не значит. У нашего,недавно ушедшего Мастера СОн СА Нима есть несколько тайных учеников ,которым он дал трансмиссию. ОН сообщил об этом но не назвал имен. У Дзен Мастеров свои планы по жизни и  с нашей линейкой нам их не измерить.....  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Монах за мгновение до того, как Мастер Цзюйди отсек ему палец тоже так думал.


А потом у него случился болевой шок, и монах перепутал его с экстазом  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kamla

> Жуткими они становятся когда вы их оцениваете Камала. ) 
> ДОстичь Просветления окончательного и полного это высшая радость в жизни ! Это преодоление рамок жизни и смерти.( это как подняться над планетами и светилами - вселенские масштабы). ПОнимаете?


Спасибо woltang, не знаю понимаю я это или нет. Но я по прежнему не считаю что такие методы как отсечь палец, или убить кошку - благой путь.
Так как не присутствовала при этом лично не могу заценить ситуацию.

----------


## Won Soeng

Kamala, благой для какой цели? Или Вы полагаете, что существует безотносительная, самодостаточная благость?

----------


## Kamla

Знаете, прочла ещё раз этот рассказ, и вот, по этому поводу.




> 300 монахов одного крыла и 300 монахов другого крыла в монастыре спорили кому принадлежит котик-общий любимец.





> Когда Мастер Дзен НАм ЧЕОН схватил кота и занес над нима нож ,спросив дайте мне одно слово или я зарежу его - вся толпа монахов промолчала.





> Понимаете? В толпе были просветленные люди, которые десятками лет сидели в правильной позе и от них исходило спокойствие и благость.





> НО никто их них не мог сделать ни одного правильного поступка, ни сказать ни одного слова что бы спасти кота.


Это _старческий моразм_, а не благость! + Они никогда не любили кота.
600 человек спорило между собой, тешило своё дорогое эго, мой этот кот, или наш, или его, а когда пришло время позаботится не только о своей шкуре, все 600 "благостных" человек как в рот воды набрали. Вообщем им еще до благости ползти и ползти=))) Да до какой там благости, пусть для начала простые человеческие нормы осилят. благость. хахаха.




> Дзен Мастер убил кота,но показал этим людям, что правильная поза и достижения в спокойсвие ума - глупость, если у вас нет напрвления в практике.


Что такое направление в практике? Ответьте пожалуйста, как вы считаете? А то я уж задымываюсь над своим..  :Smilie: 

На самом деле не особо поддерживаю такие рассказы, в которых мастер объясняет суть ученникам посредствам убийства, или другово насилия. И я уверенна, что настоящиму мастеру просто нет необходимости к этому прибегать. Слова, голоса, и жеста вполне достаточно.

Кстати, БТР,Вао Цзы,и другие уважаемые сторонники, будь тот монах ваш ребёнок, вы тоже бы не сомневаясь отдали б его палец за просветление? А будь этот кот вашим домашним питомцем, вы тоже убили бы его, чтобы показать спорящим детям как они не правы?

----------


## Банзай

Куда идут 99 тысяч? Разумеется в ады, ибо каждый из них увлекает за собой еще 99 тысяч таких же говорунов, полагающих въехать в дзэн на красивых цитатах.
В истории за нумером 175 особенно красноречиво звучит словосочетание "сидячий дзэн", видно, что переводчик далек, и верно не только он.
Цитировать велиречивые истории еще не значит нанести удар в висок, красивости от дзэн это не карта и не компас, это просто лиризЬм, основанный на стиле ниппон. Китайский лиризм это убиенный котище, но лирики его не приемлют. Интересно почему?

МНе всё равно (абсолютно )Марина чем вы занимаетесь и как практикуете. (ни хорошо,ни плохо) Самое главное будьте счастливы. ))
-----------------------------------------------------------------
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Камала, этот вопрос как минимум преждевременен.
Кот убит, люди извлекли из этого нечто неописуемое, дальше либо верить школе либо сомневаться и выискивать нестыковки.
Здесь как раз все просто - доверие.

----------


## Марина Мишина

Я слышала продолжение истории про убийство кошки.
Когда это все случилось, когда кот был убит мастером, в это время отсутствовал, тогда еще монах - Риндзай. Он уходил на рынок за продуктами. Когда он вернулся, монахи рассказали ему о случившимся, Риндзай сказал:
- Вы, идиоты! 600 бестолковых баранов! как вы могли стоять и ничего не сделать? Жизнь кота была в "ваших руках", а вы стояли там и смотрели на этого старого дурака. Что, никто из вас не смог просто подойти и отобрать этого кота, тем самым спасти его??? Ну вы и бараны, - сказал Риндзай.
После этого он подошел к Мастеру и дал ему хорошую затрещину!
мастер рассмеялся и сказал: Риндзай, ты спас кота!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> И я уверенна, что настоящиму мастеру просто нет необходимости к этому прибегать. Слова, голоса, и жеста вполне достаточно.


Проверяли? Много учеников у Вас?

Или это просто боязнь получить по спине палкой, или потерять палец?

Рассуждения о том какой должен быть настоящий учитель конечно интересны.
А настоящий учитель прислушается к этим рассуждениям?

Дети лет вот часто назидательно поучают своих родителей. И результат?

----------


## Вао

> Кстати, БТР,Вао Цзы,и другие уважаемые сторонники, будь тот монах ваш ребёнок, вы тоже бы не сомневаясь отдали б его палец за просветление? А будь этот кот вашим домашним питомцем, вы тоже убили бы его, чтобы показать спорящим детям как они не правы?


Я не сторонник вы ошиблись. Напротив я настаиваю на том, что настоящая практика Чань делает человека добрым, мудрым и спокойным. Просто отдельные разгоряченные умы по не понятным для меня причинам из огромного многообразия коанов, притч, случаев выискивают те, где упоминаются сцены насилия (убийство кошки, отсечение пальца) , сжигание сутр, разбивание статуи Будды и с параноидальным постоянством только их и цитируют на форуме. И в этом деле так поднаторели, что у сторонних людей складывается впечатление, что Учение Чань заключается только в убивании кошек, отрезании пальцев, в сжигании сутр и тд. 
А почему бы горячим головам не вспомнить, что например монахи в Чань принимают обеты боддхисатвы, в чаньских монастырях не употребляют, мясную пишу и тд.

А вот притча про то как мастера чань относятся к гневу.



> Ученик Мастера Банкея спросил его: — У меня случаются приступы гнева, я хочу от него освободиться, но не могу. Что мне делать? 
> 
> Банкей не сказал ни слова, просто заглянул глубоко в его глаза, тот даже вспотел неожиданно. Ему хотелось нарушить молчание, но он не осмелился. Наконец, Банкей улыбнулся и сказал: 
> 
> — Странно! Я искал и искал, но не смог найти гнева внутри тебя. Покажи мне хоть немного гнева, здесь и сейчас. 
> 
> Ученик сказал: 
> 
> — Он не всегда здесь. Он проявляется внезапно. Как я могу показать его сейчас? 
> ...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Просто отдельные разгоряченные умы по не понятным для меня причинам из огромного многообразия коанов, притч, случаев выискивают те, где упоминаются сцены насилия (убийство кошки, отсечение пальца) , сжигание сутр, разбивание статуи Будды и с параноидальным постоянством только их и цитируют на форуме. И в этом деле так поднаторели, что у сторонних людей складывается впечатление, что Учение Чань заключается только в убивании кошек, отрезании пальцев, в сжигании сутр и тд.


Вообще-то, все эти истории не о убивании кошек, отрезании пальцев и сжигании сутр, а о том, что не стоит ни к чему привязываться. Дзэн это не легкое философствование об отвлеченных моральных категориях, а непосредственное разрешение вопроса о жизни и смерти. Отсюда и столько драматизма  :Smilie: 
Почему люди во всех этих историях видят именно убивание, отрезание, сжигание, а не то, о чем говорят эти истории? Потому что взгляд прикован только к этому. Вместо того, что бы подумать "почему это было сделано?" люди говорят "это ужасно и неприятно".





> А почему бы горячим головам не вспомнить, что например монахи в Чань принимают обеты боддхисатвы, в чаньских монастырях не употребляют, мясную пишу и тд.


Не вопрос  :Smilie: 

_Дзенский учитель Хакуин слыл среди соседей человеком, живущим беспорочной жизнью.
 Рядом с ним жила красивая девушка, родители которой владели продуктовой
лавкой. Внезапно родители обнаружили, что у нее должен появиться ребенок. Они были в ярости. Девушка отказалась назвать отца ребенка, но после долгих настояний назвала Хакуина.
 В большом гневе родители пришли к учителю.
 "Так ли это ?", - вот было все, что он сказал.
 После того, как ребенок родился, его принесли к Хакуину. К тому времени
он потерял всякое уважение окружающих, что совсем не волновало его. Он окружил ребенка заботой и теплом, брал у соседей молоко для ребенка и все, в чем он нуждался.
 Через год девушка-мать все же не выдержала и сказала родителям правду,
что отцом ребенка был молодой человек, работавший на рыбном рынке.
 Отец и мать девушки сразу пошли к Хакуину, просили у него прощения,
долго извинялись перед ним и просили вернуть ребенка.
 Хакуин охотно простил их. Отдавая ребенка, он сказал лишь:"Так ли это ?"_

----------


## Kamla

> Проверяли? Много учеников у Вас?


Skyku! Я ученников не ищу. Надеюсь и не буду. Очень надеюсь  :Smilie: .




> Или это просто боязнь получить по спине палкой, или потерять палец?


Да, это нежелание потерять целостность. Мне она дорога, так я себя чувствую с пальцем весьма гармонично.  :Smilie:  




> Рассуждения о том какой должен быть настоящий учитель конечно интересны.
> А настоящий учитель прислушается к этим рассуждениям?


Прислушивается  :Smilie: 




> Дети лет вот часто назидательно поучают своих родителей. И результат?


Они их могут благодарить за очередную возможность вырабатывать неподдельное смирение.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Кот убит, люди извлекли из этого нечто неописуемое, дальше либо верить школе либо сомневаться и выискивать нестыковки.


Однажды мне посчастливилось поприсутствовать при жертвоприношении животных. Это были быки, бараны, и кто-то ещё помельче. Все были счастливы. И демоны, и духи, и люди. Все были просто в блаженстве, теперь будет хороший урожай, или дожди, или чего они там ещё хотели, не знаю..
И хотя животных напоили какой-то наркотой, и начитали много мантр, всё равно можно было заматить, что они не хотят чтобы их убивали. Принесение в жертву было против их воли.Каких бы там лок они потом не достигали(кстати не факт что достигали), они все равно не хотели приноситься в жертву. И тогда я поняла, что не один урожай, не радостное настроение нескольких сотен людей и умиротворённых духов не могут стоить этих жертв. Понять что-то за счёт другого, это так по мирски.. То же самое и про кота.

----------


## Aleksey L.

выводы про кота и прочие выводы - натуралистическая ересь )

----------


## Chikara

Новичкам необходимо освоить правильную позу сидения и концентрироваться на счете вдохов и выдохов. После качественного освоения первого, в дальнейшем, необходимо просто следить за дыханием от начала до конца отсекая возникающие мысли, при этом ум должен находиться в районе тандэна. После длительной практики второго, когда выработается глубокая осознанность или толика мудрости возникающие мысли не отсекаются, сознание без усилий естественным образом осознает свое дыхание, мысли, ощущения тела и звуки из вне, во время этого отсутствует привязанность к чему-либо, отсутствует Я...

----------


## Skyku

> Я ученников не ищу. Надеюсь и не буду. Очень надеюсь .


Я о проверке своих взглядов. Каким методом проверяете?




> Да, это нежелание потерять целостность. Мне она дорога, так я себя чувствую с пальцем весьма гармонично.


Палец часть Вашего "Я"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Камала, а как насчет волос? Ногтей? Пота? Как насчет отшелушивающейся кожи? Как насчет выделений из организма? 
В чем Ваша целостность? Провести границу - не сложно. И обосновывать свою привычку привычкой - тоже не сложно. Главное не нужно мучаться вопросом - а что же такое "я"?  :Smilie:  
Простите Камала, вы освободились от страданий и несчастий?

----------


## Gaza

> Главное не нужно мучаться вопросом - а что же такое "я"?


А Нисаргадатта Махарадж считает что знать кто я такой на самом деле и есть настоящее освобождение и ни с чем не сравнимое  блаженство. Он не буддист, конечно, - учитель адвайты. Но в дзене, кажется, тоже есть практика вопрошания "кто я?".

----------


## Won Soeng

Gaza, все верно. Это и был упрек, про "не нужно мучаться вопросом"

----------


## woltang

> И в этом деле так поднаторели, что у сторонних людей складывается впечатление, что Учение Чань заключается только в убивании кошек, отрезании пальцев, в сжигании сутр и тд.
> А почему бы горячим головам не вспомнить, что например монахи в Чань принимают обеты боддхисатвы, в чаньских монастырях не употребляют, мясную пишу и тд.




 ПОтому что, ДЗен это ответвление буддизма ориентированное на быстрое просветление. ПРОсветление, правильная функция, правильное отношение и правильное действие. МОрально этические нормы -это другое направление буддизма(там начинают с этого ,постепенный подход). 

   Дзен не нуждается в защите. Система обучения  выверена и отполирована до блеска. не прибавить ни убавить.Тем кому не нравиться - гуляйте своей дорогой. ДЗен-это простота и ясность. Кто следует наставлениям - быстро достигает цели.

----------


## Вао

А может лучше горячим головам сходить погулять? А Дзэн пускай останется для всех!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## woltang

> А может лучше горячим головам сходить погулять? А Дзэн пускай останется для всех!?


     Дзен и остается и свегда был для всех! Дорогой ВАО, любезный друг - не создавайте горячие головы, не разделяйте. И если всё же горячо голове - сходите погулять,неплохая идея!  :Smilie: 

  ЗЫ,  тех, кому не нравится Дзен (в виду каких-то кармических причин) никогда не заставаить,не убедить практиковать Дзен или что бы там ни было ещё. У всех свои дорожки.НИ хорошо,ни плохо.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Дзен и остается и свегда был для всех!


Дзен для смелых и избранных! Для тех, кто постоянно движется вперед - освобождаясь от всего постигнутого. Дзен - для тех, кто может убить Будду, сжечь карты, уничтожить компас. 
Кто не может это сделать - вероятно просто делает вид, что практикует дзен, либо заблудился в собственных мыслях.

----------


## Ersh

Ага! Именно!
Дзен - для избранных! Самый быстрый и верный путь! Приходите к нам, у нас прям пачками просветляются! Все остальные пути какие-то медленные и сложные... Что они там только находят?
Сами-то понимаем о чем говорим?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Ага! Именно!
> Дзен - для избранных! Самый быстрый и верный путь! Приходите к нам, у нас прям пачками просветляются! Все остальные пути какие-то медленные и сложные... Что они там только находят??


Ну не знаю.Вам виднее  :Smilie: 



> Сами-то понимаем о чем говорим?


Ночью вода в пруду охлаждается.

----------


## woltang

> Дзен для смелых и избранных! Для тех, кто постоянно движется вперед - освобождаясь от всего постигнутого. Дзен - для тех, кто может убить Будду, сжечь карты, уничтожить компас.
> Кто не может это сделать - вероятно просто делает вид, что практикует дзен, либо заблудился в собственных мыслях.
> __________________



   - СОбака бежит за костью  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Банзай

Ксенофонт, античный полководец, прошел всю Малую Азию, побывал бог весть в каких еще местах и обходился без географической карты. Древние готы совершали свои набеги, также не зная топографии.
Без устали продвигаться вперед, бесстрашно идти незнакомыми краями, быть постоянно окруженным неприятелем, который только ждет первого удобного случая, чтобы свернуть тебе шею, - вот что называется анабасисом.
У кого голова на плечах, как у Ксенофонта, или как у разбойников различных племен, которые пришли завоевывать Европу бог знает откуда, с берегов не то Каспийского, не то Азовского морей, - тот совершает в походе прямо чудеса.
Римские легионеры Цезаря, забравшись (опять-таки без всяких географических карт) далеко на север, к Гальскому морю, решили вернуться в Рим другой дорогой, чтобы еще попытать счастья, и благополучно прибыли в Рим. Наверное именно с той поры пошла поговорка, что все дороги ведут в Рим.
Точнотак же все дороги ведут в Чешские будейовицы. Бравый солдат Швейк был в этом глубоко убежден, когда вместо будейовицких краев увидел милевскую деревушку. И, не меняя направления, он зашагал дальше ибо никакое Милевско не может помешать бравому солдату добраться до Чешских Будейовиц!
(с)
Примечание: знак "!" - корректура Банзая.

----------


## Марина Мишина

В дзене, насколько мне известно, нужна одна карта и один компас - которые указывают в направлении вовнутрь!какие еще карты Вам нужны?
Карта нужна чтобы найти место и направление! А когда нашли, зачем тогда карты?

----------


## woltang

[

  ВАше высказывание ни хорошо ни плохо. Все уже слышали это от вас много раз. спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В дзене, насколько мне известно, нужна одна карта и один компас - которые указывают в направлении вовнутрь!какие еще карты Вам нужны?
> Карта нужна чтобы найти место и направление! А когда нашли, зачем тогда карты?


Марина, Вы нашли место, или направление?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина, Вы нашли место, или направление?


Да....

----------


## woltang

............................  :Smilie: ,  :Smilie: ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Потому что желающий понять задаёт вопросы.


А что, есть проблема ответить на них?



> У вас только утверждения . Категоричные заявления четкая решительность..


 Простите за вопрос: А Вы хотите общаться только с сомневающимися, отрицающими, нерешительными? Мне кажется, что эти качества не соответствуют духу Дзен.



> ВЫ всё знаете - так идите куда идете, любуйтесь собой , практикуйте дзадзен((надеюсь не меньше 10-12 часов в день на уединении ), называйте Дзеном, шмзеном. ДЗен -от этого никак ,поверьте )).


Интересно, откуда вообще Вы обо мне все знаете?  :Smilie:  Не является ли все это Вашим плодом воображения? 



> Разговаривать с вами - нет смысла. глухо.  Перечитайте то что вам написала раньше..


А мне вот наоборот с Вами разговаривать интересно. Не знаете почему так?



> ( ЕЩё ,напрасно знаю ,раз повторю вам . Напрягитесь, внимание.  Чтобы увидить что вы занимаетесь самолюбованием -также нужен Мастер, Наставник. Сами вы не увидите! ))),)


Самолюбование не к чему, я не занимаюсь такими мелочами, так как не вижу в этом смысла. А Мастер дествительно нужен, но только в начале.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Как давно это было написано:




> Дело за малым - примирить Банзая с Вао и обеих Марин.


Но не желают утки с гусями в дзэнских тредах/озёрах уживаться! Перелетают с озера на озеро и клюются! Остаётся ждать Феникса/Модератора... :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да они все равно будут бодаться. Они взаимообусловлены :Smilie:

----------

Байраги (14.08.2012)

----------


## Good

Но взаимообусловленность ведь фикция :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Good, фикция, но по какой причине?

----------


## Good

По причине моей взаимообусловленности увидеть это таким образом. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  А возможно ли иначе?

----------


## Good

:Smilie:  Возможно конечно.
Но скажите тогда,  что именно необходимо убрать?

----------


## Won Soeng

Разделяющие препятствия

----------


## Good

БТР, а если замечать эти препятствия, но не устранять их то что тогда ?

----------


## Won Soeng

Тогда они будут замечаемыми разделяющими препятствиями  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Как устранить замечаемые разделяющие препятствия?

Ответ: не создавать их.
Просто улыбнуться

----------


## Won Soeng

Что же является причиной того, что разделяющие препяствия создаются? Только отсутствие простой улыбки?  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

МАрина , ну как с вами разговаривать смех да и только -  я вам пишу задавайте вопросы ,а вы пишите - ну так отвечайте



 всё я -  пас, перечитывайте что вам уже написано,  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Вао, во-первых попрошу определить где ты увидел грубость и оскорбление в цитируемом посте? За очередным непредъявлением и отмалчиванием в кустах, буду считатьтебя пустым болтуном.

Отзыв о досточтимом монахе и есть хуление Трех Драгоценностей, ибо невеже не ведома мотивация монаха и он, оставаясь невежой не имеет ничего более, как клеветать на монаха.
Это азбучные истины, как и отсутствие "смысла хваду".
Незнание этих истин говорит о тебе как о человеке мягко говоря случайном.

Во-вторых прошу объяснить мне каким образом ты "уже освободился от пустоты", прошу на правах человека желающего поучиться.
Вдруг Марина Мишина права и ты действительно свободен от пустоты.
Наставь на путь, пожалуйста, ты ведь не зря поблагодарил ее за подобную, более чем высокую оценку? Мне видится в этой благодарности признание реализации. Так отчего же не поделиться?

"Тот, кто не может победить свой гнев и своё эго не может научить других, как им победить своё эго и свой гнев. 
Человек постоянно переходящий на личности не будет имеет авторитета."
----------------------------------------------------
Вэлик могучым русскм языка! Эгу .. эга .. эга-га ..
Кто же здесь гневается, если ты уже по клаве не попадаешь, а каждый последующий постинг истеричнее предидущего?
Поучись хотя бы у Мишиной, она спокойна -)


Марина, да я не отрицаю, просто когда ребенок перестает ходить в пеленки, а самостоятельно и осознанно претендует на горшок, ему искренне не понятен соседский мальчик, пренебрегающий такими по сути простыми вещами, причем пренебрегающий громогласно, то есть в голос.
Постарайтесь просто услышать то, что говорит вам Wongtal, пожалуйста, это ведь не сложно .. услышать и понять ..
Об этом сложен не один трэд на этом форуме и я уверен, что если вы искренне заинтересованы, легко их отыщите.
А так то .. вы правы, я дома, 10.000 лет дзадзэн и все как рукой снимет.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> МАрина , ну как с вами разговаривать смех да и только -  я вам пишу задавайте вопросы ,а вы пишите - ну так отвечайте
> всё я -  пас, перечитывайте что вам уже написано,


А Вы знаете, что смех и дзен - чем то похожи? Мне наоборот даже приятно, что разгаваривая со мной Вы радуетесь  :Smilie:  Или этот Ваш смех, о котором Вы говорите, имеет негативный оттенок? Что это за смех?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина, да я не отрицаю, просто когда ребенок перестает ходить в пеленки, а самостоятельно и осознанно претендует на горшок, ему искренне не понятен соседский мальчик, пренебрегающий такими по сути простыми вещами, причем пренебрегающий громогласно, то есть в голос..


Пока сравнение имеет место быть, всегда будет это разделение на детей и взрослых.



> Постарайтесь просто услышать то, что говорит вам Wongtal, пожалуйста, это ведь не сложно .. услышать и понять ..
> Об этом сложен не один трэд на этом форуме и я уверен, что если вы искренне заинтересованы, легко их отыщите.
> А так то .. вы правы, я дома, 10.000 лет дзадзэн и все как рукой снимет.


То, что говорит Волтанг я слушаю и хочу понять. Задаю вопросы, но вместо этого слышу только смех. Это было б хорошо, если бы это был естественный смех, настоящий. А это, как мне кажется, смех, которм она хочет сказать, что я дура и ничего не понимаю, она просто как бы осмеивает меня  :Smilie:  Только вот мне непонятно, зачем ей это надо.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Цитата:
То, что говорит Волтанг я слушаю и хочу понять. Задаю вопросы, но вместо этого слышу только смех.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Где вопросы? вы не задали ни одного вопроса КОнкретного. На вопросы что-то типа обрели ли вы будду? или в этом роде - даны ясные ответы. Если вас не устраивает ответы - выши проблемы.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитата:
. А это, как мне кажется, смех, которм она хочет сказать, что я дура и ничего не понимаю, она просто как бы осмеивает меня Только вот мне непонятно, зачем ей это надо.
__________________

Насчет -дура это ваши слова , я этого вам не говорила. повторю в который дцатый раз. У вас своё понимание. , своя уверенность что вы практикуете как бы Дзен , разубедить вас нет возможности. В который раз повторю вам что это ни хоршо, ни плохо (не у всех карма встретиться с учением и найти наставника) Идите своей дорогой . ВЫ настаиваете что определились, знаете куда идёте и вам не нужны компасы и карты. Это же хорошо. так и идите. Я вам пишу -вы считаете что это Дзен - продолжайте считать, это ваше право. ВЫ говорите что вы счастливы - я говорю вам -это же хорошо ! Марина какие проблемы ? Чего вы хотите от меня? ВАм мало признаний и восторгов? КОгда мне смешно я смеюсь . В свою очередь вы позволили мне смеятся,спасибо . НЕ окрашивайте мой смех в негатив или позитив. У меня как раз нет этих категорий - я искренне вам сочувствую - иначе бы вообще с вами не общалась. Я буду смеяться когда смешно громко и радостно. ВАши реакции - это ваши собственные заморочки.
Дзен значит - выбрось все свои мнения, идеи. Дзен значит - молчание лучше чем святость. Это значит что я делаю 1000 ошибок общаясь с вами и стрелой лечу в ад.. . ВЫ понимаете как это серьезно создавать себе плохую карму? ( вам то всё равно ...)


Разбирайтесь сами с собой в первую очередь ,а не с форумчанами. .
Искренне, удачи и счастья.

----------


## Ersh

В общем, смешно, конечно.
И по какой причине?
Несколько лет тому назад, woltang примерно так же билась на форуме с одним товарищем, который тоже довольно активно отстаивал свое право практиковать по книжкам. Ну тоже, не совсем по книжкам, у товарища имелся кое-какой опыт, чему-то он там у кого-то учился, но в общем в основном по книжкам.
Потом приехал Вон Мен сыним, и товарища притащили на дхарматок. На дхарматоке товарищ ничего нового не услышал, однако в конце, сыним предложил принять Прибежище тем, кто этого желает.
Ну, принял товарищ Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, взял на себя обеты.
Чего ж не взять, когда дают, правда ведь?
Главное, что с того момента дзадзен этого товарища очень серьезно изменился. И вообще много чего поменялось в практике и в жизни. Не внешне. Внутренне. Содержательно.
Этим товарищем был я.
Самое интересное - при чем здесь woltang? Не она пригласила меня на дхарматок, не она давала мне Прибежище, не она за меня практикует дзадзен. Просто в один прекрасный момент количество ее капель на мозги перешло в качество. Спасибо, Марина.
Самое смешное, и на дхарматоках и в книжках стали находиться очень важные вещи, на которые до этого просто не обращал внимания, или просто проходил мимо.

----------

Ho Shim (23.08.2010)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> У вас своё понимание. , своя уверенность что вы практикуете как бы Дзен , разубедить вас нет возможности. В который раз повторю вам что это ни хоршо, ни плохо (не у всех карма встретиться с учением и найти наставника) Идите своей дорогой


Вы пытаетесь меня разубедить! Прошу Вас задуматься над этой своей фразой, так как из за этого у Вас возникает смех по отношению ко мне. Посмотрите внимательно, что происходит. Вы пытаетесь разубедить, а я никак не разубеждаюсь и это вероятно вызывает и смех и все остальное.
Один рыбак любил ловить рыбу возле монастыря. Он постоянно приходил на это место и ловил там рыбу. Один монах, который тоже ловил там рыбу, увидел это и подошел.
- Что ты делаешь, - спросил монах.
- Я ловлю рыбу! - ответил человек.
- Что? Да разве это ловля? - расмеялся монах. Ты не правильно ловишь и твоя ловля взывает у меня только смех, говорит монах.
- Почему ж не правильно? Вот я, вот удочка, вот пруд, вот пойманая рыба. Я каждый день приношу домой два десятка толстых карасей, - сказал человек.
В течении нескольких дней, монах подходил человеку и говорил:
- Ваша ловля вызывает у меня только смех, вы неправильно ловите и мне ни хорошо, ни плохо от Вашей ловли.
Человек подумал: Вероятно этот монах хочет, чтобы я послушал его и стал ловить рыбу так, как он говорит. Но странно, я ловлю рыбу удобным мне способом, я всегда так ловлю и это приносит улов, что не так? - не мог понять человек.
Однажды монах пришел с группой монахов:
- Смотрите! Вот этот глупец, который говорит, что ловит рыбу! 
- Давайте его прогоним отсюда,  - сказал старший монах.
- Да пусть ловит, сказал кто то из них.
Человек так и не мог понять, почему его ловля неправильная.



> ВЫ настаиваете что определились, знаете куда идёте и вам не нужны компасы и карты. Это же хорошо. так и идите. Я вам пишу -вы считаете что это Дзен - продолжайте считать, это ваше право. ВЫ говорите что вы счастливы - я говорю вам -это же хорошо ! Марина какие проблемы ? Чего вы хотите от меня? ВАм мало признаний и восторгов?


Позвольте мне просто быть у пруда. 



> Дзен значит - выбрось все свои мнения, идеи. Дзен значит - молчание лучше чем святость. Это значит что я делаю 1000 ошибок общаясь с вами и стрелой лечу в ад.. . ВЫ понимаете как это серьезно создавать себе плохую карму? ( вам то всё равно ...)


Дзен значит - выбрось все свои мнения, идеи.(с) У Вас сомнения по поваду ада? Вы чего то боитесь?

----------


## Neroli

> Человек так и не мог понять, почему его ловля неправильная.


А чуть позже он поймал мудрого ерша, который попытался ему объяснить, что для того, чтобы понять, что хотел сказать монах, нужно пойти за ним, и самому посмотреть и послушать.
Но рыбак как обычно проигнорировал слова мудрой рыбы, сложил её в свою котомку и продолжить рыбачить в недоумении своем.

----------


## Банзай

Пока сравнение имеет место быть, всегда будет это разделение на детей и взрослых.
---------------------------------------------------
Это, разумеется правильно .. исходя из тех самых книжек, упомянутых выше.
У меня все тот же вопрос: вы копать граблями будете?
Или, скажем так, суп вилкой?

Лет эдак 13 назад мой папа выдал одну из лучших своих шуточек.
Старшенький, ему тогда был годик сходил тремя аккуратнейшими шариками, знаете, тогда еще так мороженое подавали в мельхиоровых чашечках.
Был специальный черпачок округлой формы, который создавал такого рода шарики из мороженого, так вот ассоциация была настолько сильна, что папа ничтоже сумняшеся взял и перевернул творение в широкую десертную рюмку.
И поставил на стол как будто так и надо.
А мама недумевала, что же так вся семья веселится за обедом и только когда увидела обиделась отчего-то .. 
Прошли годы, папа ушел от нас скоро год как уже, мама состарилась и о случае забыла, Ванька вырос и почти догнал меня в росте, весит за 80 кг. и носит обувь 47-го размера, те персонажи, как и сам случай живут лишь в моем уме. Теперь уж, простите, и на БФ некоторым образом.
Что же тому причиной? А вот все тот же вопрос, отчего то, что казалось смешным и веселым нам, показалось нелепым и не слишком приятным моей доброй матушке?
Где здесь разделение, Марина Мишина, где сравнение?
Вы сравниваете ложку с вилкой или выбор инструмента определяется в плавании сам собой? Если так, что приходите к нам в гости, папа ушел, но остался другой весельчак -)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Этим товарищем был я.


Хорошая и красивая история. Вы сделали этот шаг - прибежище Вы приняли, также как в свое время я. Но у меня был второй шаг.
Покинуть прибежище! Это самый тяжелый шаг в практике, практически самый сложный - Убить Будду! Стать обычным, простым, свободным, не имеющим крыши над головой, само небо становится крышой. Это то, что в дзенской истории про быков означает Пустой Круг, в этом круге ничего нет, там нет подписи Дзен, он Пуст.  
Я находилась в храме, чувствовала правильность Пути, защиту и крышу над головой, ощущение, правильности.
Но однажды я решила выйти из храма. Не из за того, что мне там что то не нравилось, не из за того, что что то не так или неустраивало, нет.
Храм дал мне корни и крылья, чтобы теперь я смогла идти,или плыть дальше полагаясь только на себя!
С тех пор я брожу в одиночестве, волочу свой хвост по жизни. Конечно это вызывает ощущение, что я самодовольна, слушаю только себя и все в таком духе. Это потому, что я одна и слушать мне больше некого, кроме себя. Но это не Эго!
Убить Будду - самое тяжелое испытание, но это самая последняя привязанность, очень тонкая привязанность.
Это почти невозможно понять, так как это противоречит всему. Оставить Будду, патриарха, Мастера и стать никем. Но дело в том, что это сразу ломает все, что нажито в течении всех этих лет. Все тогда теряет смысл, остается только чистый Дзен.
Я понимаю, что это противоречит Вашему и возможно Вы не поймете меня. Скорее всего так и есть, потому что Будда по прежнему прибывает.

----------


## warpig

Я Вам, Марина, тоже попробую объяснить, что происходит.  Интересно, будет от этого кому-нибудь прок или как обычно - нет  :Smilie: 

Здесь с завидной регулярностью появляются люди, которые объявляют о избавлении от последней привязанности. Вы на их фоне, надо сказать, выглядите весьма достойно (в большинстве случаев я, например, согласен с Вами, хотя это мало что значит -  сам не эталон). 

Вы, как говорите, тоже "ловите рыбу", но есть вопрос - та ли эта рыба?
Например, отнюдь не всем улыбается бродить и плавать бесконечно (у Вас есть на этот счет романтическое сообщение о бесконечности странствий).  Бесконечное плавание - это нехорошо  :Smilie:  Совершенный путь совершенен в начале, середине и конце. 
Уже поэтому не всем захочется принимать Ваши советы (даже если они и верны).

Вы пишете, что убить Будду страшно, невероятно тяжело. К русской рыбалке это замечание неприменимо  :Smilie:  Русскому рыбаку - это раз плюнуть  :Smilie: )))
Это просто совершенно неактуально, понимаете? Это ДЛЯ КИТАЙЦЕВ.
Ваш нескончаемый энтузиазм в этом направлении вызывает естественное недоумение.  Кроме того, Вы уверены что правильно понимаете Прибежище? Вы слышали такое, что когда человек принимает Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, он принимает прибежище в качествах Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи присущих его собственному уму? Чего тут убивать при таких раскладах?
В общем, надоели уже эти серийные убийства. Если Вам хочется поделиться чем-то, анекдот про рыбалку:

Сидит старый мирянин рыбачит (монахам вообще нельзя, да и мирянам очень нехорошо). Поймал рыбку.

Рыбка: Я ЗОЛОТАЯ рыбка. Машина, дача, платиновые зубы за свободу. 
Мирянин скривился и о пень рыбку.

Еще поклевка. 
Еще одна рыбка: Я золотая рыбка. Различные блага за свободу.
Опять в пень.

.... Очередная рыбка: Я золотая, пробужденная рыбка. Все виды духовных свершений, третий глаз, астрал, сниму порчу. Избавлю-от-всех-привязанностей- научу-плавать-по-лесу-без-карт.

СТРАШНО скривился мирянин поворачиваясь к пню (с сильным буддийским акцентом): НА-ДА ГА-ВА-РИТ ПО-БУДДИЙСКИ!

Так что определитесь, чего нада та  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

> Самое интересное - при чем здесь woltang?


    Лешик,  я туточки, ни причем  :Smilie:   Лешик,главное это ты сам открыт миру и переменам. ( и это очень  ценное качество , которое уважаю в тебе)   :Smilie:  (спасибо тебе)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Здесь с завидной регулярностью появляются люди, которые объявляют о избавлении от последней привязанности.


Я знаю об этом, сама не первый год здесь  :Smilie: 



> Вы, как говорите, тоже "ловите рыбу", но есть вопрос - та ли эта рыба?
> Например, отнюдь не всем улыбается бродить и плавать бесконечно (у Вас есть на этот счет романтическое сообщение о бесконечности странствий).  Бесконечное плавание - это нехорошо  Совершенный путь совершенен в начале, середине и конце.


Я не собираю под свой флаг, я не ищу рыбаков, я не коллекционирую рыб  :Smilie: 



> Уже поэтому не всем захочется принимать Ваши советы (даже если они и верны).


Кода происходит навязывание - это насилие. Я против насилия.



> Вы пишете, что убить Будду страшно, невероятно тяжело. К русской рыбалке это замечание неприменимо  Русскому рыбаку - это раз плюнуть )))
> Это просто совершенно неактуально, понимаете? Это ДЛЯ КИТАЙЦЕВ.
> Ваш нескончаемый энтузиазм в этом направлении вызывает естественное недоумение.


Насколько мне удалось понять, сознание Будды не имеет национальности, Будда не бывет китайским, японским или русским. Будда - он и в африке Будда  :Smilie:  Поэтому Будда поймет Будду, не Будда не поймет Будду.



> Кроме того, Вы уверены что правильно понимаете Прибежище? Вы слышали такое, что когда человек принимает Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, он принимает прибежище в качествах Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи присущих его собственному уму? Чего тут убивать при таких раскладах?


Слышала. "Убить" ум.

----------


## warpig

> Насколько мне удалось понять, сознание Будды не имеет национальности, Будда не бывет китайским, японским или русским. Будда - он и в африке Будда  Поэтому Будда поймет Будду, не Будда не поймет Будду.
> 
> Слышала. "Убить" ум.


Только учение принимает разные формы в разных условиях. По тому, что считается преходящей упаковкой, а что содержимым, и определяется воззрение.
Для большинства здесь присутсвующих, полагаю, "Убить Будду" - древнекитайская бумажка.

Добавлю, что резкие движения, по-моему, признак беспокойного ума. Все оставляется мягко и без этого великоросского надрыва.  Убить Билла  :Smilie:  Хех

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Для большинства здесь присутсвующих, полагаю, "Убить Будду" - древнекитайская бумажка.


Для тех, кому в свое время эти слова говорились, вероятно воспринимали это так же.



> Добавлю, что резкие движения, по-моему, признак беспокойного ума. Все оставляется мягко и без этого великоросского надрыва.  Убить Билла  Хех


Согласна с Вами.

----------


## warpig

> Для тех, кому в свое время эти слова говорились, вероятно воспринимали это так же.


Хорошо, что Вы пишите "вероятно".
Для древнего китайца это был шок, потрясение, покушение на устои.
Для русского - радостное извинение делать все как тебе угодно.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Хорошо, что Вы пишите "вероятно".
> Для древнего китайца это был шок, потрясение, покушение на устои.
> Для русского - радостное извинение делать все как тебе угодно.


Ну не знаю, были ли там русские, но мне кажется среди слушающих, было достаточно много продвинутых буддистов.

----------


## warpig

Ага, которые с молоком матери впитывали, что Три Драгоценности - величайшая ценность.
Здесь на это не ловят, в любом случае.

----------


## warpig

Да и потом, дело ведь не в том, как оно было "на самом деле".
Дело в том, что ценно для ВАС и что - для ДРУГИХ  :Smilie: 
Кому-то хочется плавать бесконечно, кому-то -- нет.

----------


## Ersh

> С тех пор я брожу в одиночестве, волочу свой хвост по жизни. Конечно это вызывает ощущение, что я самодовольна, слушаю только себя и все в таком духе. Это потому, что я одна и слушать мне больше некого, кроме себя. Но это не Эго!


Хорошо бы кабы так, но если Вы действительно избавились от последних привязанностей, то почему тогда такая странная для ума, пребывающего в абсолютной безмятежности обидчмвость? Откуда такое стремление выдавать на-гора так много ничего не значащих общих слов? Отчего Вы пишете все это в треды, посвященные вполне конкретным вопросам практики?
Тут, слава Будде, не дети сидят, и понимают для чего и по какому поводу все эти слова в свое время были сказаны.
Можно ли поинтересоваться, у какого благословенного Учителя Вы в свое время принимали Прибежище, и какой храм покинули с таким трудом?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Да и потом, дело ведь не в том, как оно было "на самом деле".
> Дело в том, что ценно для ВАС и что - для ДРУГИХ 
> Кому-то хочется плавать бесконечно, кому-то -- нет.


Что касается меня, то у меня нет "чужих" ценностей - то что возможно отдать, кому это нужно, отдам.

----------


## warpig

Это было не про свое\чужое, а про ценное\не ценное.

Давайте, какой храм-то сожгли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Хорошо бы кабы так, но если Вы действительно избавились от последних привязанностей, то почему тогда такая странная для ума, пребывающего в абсолютной безмятежности обидчивость?


Странно, что Вы так подумали, но я не в обиде  :Smilie: 



> Откуда такое стремление выдавать на-гора так много ничего не значащих общих слов? Отчего Вы пишете все это в треды, посвященные вполне конкретным вопросам практики?


От того, что считаю, что написанное имеет отношение к вопросам практики, если я не права, прошу Вас указать на это и вопрос закрыт.



> Тут, слава Будде, не дети сидят, и понимают для чего и по какому поводу все эти слова в свое время были сказаны.


Поделитесь пожалуйста этим пониманием.



> Можно ли поинтересоваться, у какого благословенного Учителя Вы в свое время принимали Прибежище, и какой храм покинули с таким трудом?


Поинтересоваться можно, но позвольте, чтобы не вызывать череду вопросов по этому поводу, оставить это в тайне.

----------


## warpig

> Поинтересоваться можно, но позвольте, чтобы не вызывать череду вопросов по этому поводу, оставить это в тайне.


Не будет ли бестактным поинтересоваться - Вас тут еще не банили?  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

:Smilie: ,  :Smilie: ,  :Smilie: , 
  ребята -это называется -  как об стенку горох.
  (или манька величкина?)

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Не будет ли бестактным поинтересоваться - Вас тут еще не банили?


Нет.

----------


## warpig

Ну нет, так нет  :Smilie: 
Лично меня, такая толика неопределенности вполне устравивает.

----------


## Банзай

ребята -это называется - как об стенку горох.
(или манька величкина?)
--------------------------------------------------
Самообольщение и как следствие суесловие на заданную тему.
Современная болезнь дзэн -)

----------


## Ersh

> Странно, что Вы так подумали, но я не в обиде


Тогда какие претензии? Что Вы в данный момент защищаете?




> От того, что считаю, что написанное имеет отношение к вопросам практики, если я не права, прошу Вас указать на это и вопрос закрыт.


Тогда имейте сострадание говорить конкретно, в контексте заданных вопросов, не прибегая к метафорам общего плана, идет?




> Поделитесь пожалуйста этим пониманием.


Ну Вы достаточно долго и полно освещали данный вопрос. В общем так оно, наверное и должно быть, на определенном этапе. Кстати, потом, не забывайте о необходимости убить "убить Будду". Понимаете о чем я?




> Поинтересоваться можно, но позвольте, чтобы не вызывать череду вопросов по этому поводу, оставить это в тайне.


Ну, обычно это ни у кого не вызывает затруднений, это нормально среди буддистов, и среди практикующих тайцзыцюань. Ничего в этом зазорного нет. В противном случае, это вызывает еще больше вопросов.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Тогда какие претензии? Что Вы в данный момент защищаете?.


Странно, что Вы воспринимаете это как защиту. Я общаюсь, в свободное от практики время.



> Тогда имейте сострадание говорить конкретно, в контексте заданных вопросов, не прибегая к метафорам общего плана, идет?.


Хорошо.



> Ну Вы достаточно долго и полно освещали данный вопрос. В общем так оно, наверное и должно быть, на определенном этапе. Кстати, потом, не забывайте о необходимости убить "убить Будду". Понимаете о чем я?.


Понимаю Вас.Позвольте у Вас спросить - как Вы справились с этим этапом?



> Ну, обычно это ни у кого не вызывает затруднений, это нормально среди буддистов, и среди практикующих тайцзыцюань. Ничего в этом зазорного нет. В противном случае, это вызывает еще больше вопросов.


Я уже говорила, что имена моих Учителей Вам ни о чем не скажут.

----------


## Ersh

> Понимаю Вас.Позвольте у Вас спросить - как Вы справились с этим этапом?


Ну, моя практика строится по другим принципам. Без ритуальных убийств, впрочем и без порождений предпосылок для них. Поэтому в ней  нет таких  судьбоносных этапов.




> Я уже говорила, что имена моих Учителей Вам ни о чем не скажут


Отчего же Вы так думаете?

----------


## woltang

Вот  пример дискуссии с Мариной Мишиной  явно показывает недостатки пути без наставника. 

Человек практикует, практикует усердно и в его жизни случаются какие-то перемены. типа кенсё или инсайт. ПОтрясения в таких случаях не славбое. Открылся яркий мир! всё!, решает человек, -  я достиг. вот она пустота, вот он круг, без быка. Радость постижения.
   Так нам написала Марина. Я достигла, говорит она. Типа я убила Будду, а вы привязаны к Будде.(см постинги в двух темах) .НИ хорошо, ни плохо.

   НО дальше, сравним пути без учителя и с учителем , любого адепта

  ВОт развитие событий без учителя :  Практикуя, человек опирается на свой ум. ум говорит нам  когда случаются какие этапы в практике -о этот этап я  уже достиг.  Ум сравнивает , что знает об этом этапе по книгам  со своим состоянием. Всё совпадает -я на месте. типа вот круг- быка нет. Наставник не нужен, я уже и так король.  Всё славно. 

    Человек, который практикует с учителем приходит к учителю. Учитель уже не на холме как ты, а на высокой горе и видит что с тобой происходит на холме. И он говорит:  Ну братец,  хорошо, ты постиг пустоту.  В пустоте нет ничего. Ни мыслей, ни привязанностей, ни желаний, НИЧЕГО. Пустота - это абсолютное НИЧЕГО. А ты - разговариваешь (уже не пустота, а наличие быка) дискурсивное мышление присутствует, Внутренний диалог не остановлен, эмоции ну не захлестывают, но ярки и присутствуют, 
Смех задевает,  Хочется всем доказать  и получить признания ( что и понятно достижение присутствует и оно действительно яркое , хочется со всеми поделиться своей радостью  ).  ТО есть твой ум человече, самый коварный приятель. ОН всегда сопротивляется, не хочет отдать власть и всегда будет подставлять тебя давая тебе такие уверенности типа - я достиг.  Какая же это пустота?  Ты убил Будду, молодец А ты и Будда одно и тоже или разное?
Если скажешь одно - побью палкой 30 раз, если скажешь разное -побью палкой 30 раз. Что можешь сделать? 
  ИДи . 
 МОй пример не показателен, так как опытный Мастер не говорит столько слов(моя адаптация) ОН смотрит(ну ударит по мозгам ,иногда,  :Smilie: ) - подтянет тебя на свою гору и ты сам увидишь: о! блин, Сижу в болоте на кочке, а казалось влез на гору, о как ещё далек путь и сколько всего интересного в пути .А вот впереди эта прекрасная гора!  ПОявляются сила к практике,некогда прохаживаться и наслаждаться , столько всего успеть, взобраться на гору к Мастеру, оказывается и ещё и дальше и  ещё выше и т.д.
   Два Пути. ни хорошо, ни плохо. ОДни уже достигли. другие вечно в пути.
  Есть Мастер, нет Мастера. В жизни только  так как есть. Спорим-не спорим  :Smilie:   если нет на то кармы- ничего не изменится. 


 ЗЫ. Когда есть УЧИТЕЛЬ его именем гордятся. Когда есть учитель - его имя скрывают.  САмое значительное событие в моей жизни и огромная удача и самая огромная радость -  это встреча с Великим (офицальное название дарованное ему орденом ЧОГИ на 60-летие) Дзен Мастером Сунг Саном.

----------


## Yura

> Когда есть УЧИТЕЛЬ его именем гордятся. Когда есть учитель - его имя скрывают.  САмое значительное событие в моей жизни и огромная удача и самая огромная радость -  это встреча с Великим (офицальное название дарованное ему орденом ЧОГИ на 60-летие) Дзен Мастером Сунг Саном.


Полностью в сами согласен, Woltang. Но вот у меня случай немного другой, чем у Марины Мишиной (хотя, кто знает?). Я бы рад практиковать не по книжкам, а с наставником, но где ж его взять в моей стране?  У нас нет ни одного учителя или центра дзен. Нет и тхеравады, которая мне тоже симпатична. 
Однако я нашел выход. Вернее мне его подсказали. Общаться с учителем посредством интернет, причем с настоящим Учителем сото-дзен, получившим передачу, а не с самоучкой. Как вам такой формат общения, Марина, которая Woltang? Да и вашей тезке, может быть, это тоже покажется интересным. Вдруг в месте ее постоянного проживания нет мастеров дзен. Все-таки они для СНГ большая редкость.

----------


## Банзай

Хорошо сказано, Марина, только мне кажется, что слова "познать пустоту", приписанные к порту Мишиной очень скользки, что значит "познать пустоту"?
Просто успокоиться в море житейских передряг? Расслабленно писать на форуме? Мне кажется, что не стоит видеть в человеке декларируемое .. причем им самим. Клавиатура куда как терпеливее нас.

Юра, для того, кто ищет контактов со школой сото дзэн, Минск расположен идеально.

----------


## Yura

> Юра, для того, кто ищет контактов со школой сото дзэн, Минск расположен идеально.


В смысле? Рядом и Москва, и Париж, и черт знает, что еще? Верно, может я как-нибудь и приеду в Россию или в Польшу на ретрит. Но одно дело встречи один-два раза в год, а другое - постоянное общение и руководство. В этом смысле, чего ж тут идеального в моем географическом положении?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Ну, моя практика строится по другим принципам. Без ритуальных убийств, впрочем и без порождений предпосылок для них. Поэтому в ней  нет таких  судьбоносных этапов.


Ну понятно, это Ваш выбор.



> Отчего же Вы так думаете?


Я уверена в этом.

----------


## Банзай

Может не надо хотеть всего сразу?
Польша рядом, Украина тоже, до Москвы недалаче.
Работай и рядом появятся люди, так начинали все.

----------


## woltang

Юра, приезжайте в Питер(возможны скидки для иногородних , информация      на сайте )  в конце августа у нас будет ритрит с Дзен Мастером Ву Бонгом, вы можете получить введение в практику и дальше практиковать сами (и спрашивать советы у Мастера через интернет) так же . В Польше много Дзен ЦЕнтров и хороших Мастеров.    :Smilie: 
 ПРОбуйте разные варианты Юра.

----------


## Ersh

> Я уверена в этом.


На чем же основывается эта уверенность?

----------


## woltang

Банзай, я верю Марине что она искренне так считает что достигал и убила там всех. Это право Марины. Она сейчас нам напишет...

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Вот  пример дискуссии с Мариной Мишиной  явно показывает недостатки пути без наставника.


Вероятно ниже Вы их раскрываете. :Smilie: 



> всё!, решает человек, -  я достиг. вот она пустота, вот он круг, без быка. Радость постижения.Так нам написала Марина. Я достигла, говорит она. Типа я убила Будду, а вы привязаны к Будде.(см постинги в двух темах) .НИ хорошо, ни плохо.


Уважаемая Волтанг, откуда Вы все знаете за меня?  :Smilie: 
Я ничего не решала, ничего не достигала - Вы вероятно об этом сами подумали, но это не значит, что также думаю я. Откуда Вы взяли эту фразу:
*Я достигла, говорит она.* 



> ВОт развитие событий без учителя :  Практикуя, человек опирается на свой ум. ум говорит нам  когда случаются какие этапы в практике -о этот этап я  уже достиг.  Ум сравнивает , что знает об этом этапе по книгам  со своим состоянием. Всё совпадает -я на месте. типа вот круг- быка нет. Наставник не нужен, я уже и так король.  Всё славно.


Есть еще другой вариант развития событий.
Практикуя, человек лешен возможности читать книги, у него нет знания об этапах в практике, ему не с чем сравнить и он не может определить свое местонахождение в этапах. Он практикует, практика это все. Его даже не интересуют эти этапы, все что он хочет - это понять суть.
Книги он берет уже потом и читая, понимает язык Мастеров.
Я прекрасно Вас понимаю. Вы считаете, что я возомнила, что  я Королева. Вы считаете, что мной движет эго. Я понимаю Вас. Эго было оставлено, стерто в практике.



> Человек, который практикует с учителем приходит к учителю. Учитель уже не на холме как ты, а на высокой горе и видит что с тобой происходит на холме. И он говорит:  Ну братец,  хорошо, ты постиг пустоту.  В пустоте нет ничего. Ни мыслей, ни привязанностей, ни желаний, НИЧЕГО. Пустота - это абсолютное НИЧЕГО.


Здесь бы я возразила учителю! Если он повел речи о Пустоте, говоря, что это абсолютное ничего, этого достаточно! Больше ничего об этом говоить нельзя, так как все остальные слова - это уже не Пустота!



> А ты - разговариваешь (уже не пустота, а наличие быка) дискурсивное мышление присутствует, Внутренний диалог не остановлен, эмоции ну не захлестывают, но ярки и присутствуют, Смех задевает,  Хочется всем доказать  и получить признания ( что и понятно достижение присутствует и оно действительно яркое , хочется со всеми поделиться своей радостью  ).


Я разговариваю - когда в этом есть необходимость, я мыслю - когда в этом есть необходимость, эмоции есть - но они не имеют власти, Ваш смех абсолютно не задевает, всем доказать и получить признание мне не нужно - это мелочи и на самом деле абсолютная ерунда.



> ТО есть твой ум человече, самый коварный приятель. ОН всегда сопротивляется, не хочет отдать власть и всегда будет подставлять тебя давая тебе такие уверенности типа - я достиг.


Всем моим достижениям - грошь цена, они не стоят и ломаного...Кстати, а о каких достижениях Вы говорите?



> Какая же это пустота?  Ты убил Будду, молодец А ты и Будда одно и тоже или разное?
> Если скажешь одно - побью палкой 30 раз, если скажешь разное -побью палкой 30 раз. Что можешь сделать?


мой ответ: Я не знаю о чем Вы говорите!



> ЗЫ. Когда есть УЧИТЕЛЬ его именем гордятся. Когда есть учитель - его имя скрывают.


Конечно, когда Учителя зовут Сунг Саном - об этом громогласно заявляют повсюду и гордятся: Я - ученик Сунг Сана, а ты кто такой? ученик Васи Пупкина?
Мой учитель не имеет таких титулов, званий и признания, как Ваш. Но он мой Учитель, пусть даже Вася Пупкин, я этого абсолютно не стыжусь. И я благодарна, что училась на Пути именно у этих, малоизвестных учителей  :Smilie: 
которым не нужны никакие титулы и признания, зачем они им?

----------


## Skyku

Мне тоже почти интересно.

Непонятны эти убийцы ума и будд. Зачем им это? Неужели так вот мешают? 

Помнится в христианстве мне были непонятны любители фразы ап. Павла: "Безумны Христа ради". Ни сам ведь Павел не производил впечатление безумного, а как раз наоборот. Ни многие и многие отцы христианской церкви.

И сколько не читаю историй о "сжигателях сутр", почему-то сутры они знали на зубок.

Не знаю какого уровня достигла Марина, но из живого опыта общения что с "безумцами Христа ради", что с "убийцами ума и будд" пришел к убеждению:
а убивать было нечего и некого. вот человек и выбирает: "а я следую указаниям." Выбора то и не было.

Повторюсь, это просто мое обобщенное мое мнение, а не конкретно в адрес Марины Мишиной.

И согласен потому с просьбой Алексея:
... говорить конкретно, в контексте заданных вопросов, не прибегая к метафорам общего плана?

Это как начитавшиеся Д.Т. Судзуки коанить мастера, а как спросишь: а как ты понимаешь благородные истины будды? так и круглые глаза в ответ: А что это?

Это как многие православные христиане, много пораскажут о своей вере, а Символа Веры, простенького и емкого не знают.

Вот и возникает вопрос, а был ли ум, эрудиция, книжные знания, изначально, и человек осознал что все это труха, или их не было, и пара красивых притч, мондо, сказок дервишей убедила что все, достиг?

Как проверить? Или поверить?

Можно ли верить взрослому, который не сумеет поиграть в кубики с ребенком?
По моему для взрослого это не проблема. Проблема для того кто утром еще считал это главнейшей своей потребностью, и вот "повзрослел", и учит "взрослости" другого утреннего ребенка.  Отучает от занятия ерундой, кубиками какими-то. 
Фантики, вот это здорово! Это круто! Компаса и будд за борт!

----------


## Марина Мишина

> На чем же основывается эта уверенность?


- Вы знаете кто такой Владимир Путин?
- Да.
- Вы знаете кто такой Билл Клинтон?
- Да.
- Вы знаете кто такой Петр Незабудкин?
- Нет. А кто это? Откуда, чем занимается...и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Skyku

> Практикуя, человек лешен возможности читать книги, у него нет знания об этапах в практике, ему не с чем сравнить и он не может определить свое местонахождение в этапах. Он практикует, практика это все. Его даже не интересуют эти этапы, все что он хочет - это понять суть.


Откуда знал сутры неграмотный Хуэйнэн? Он был плохим практиком?

На остальное и переспросить нечего.

"Итс кууул!" - разве что воскликнуть  :Smilie: 

Марин, можно все ж поиграть с присутствующими в конкретные кубики, если сами наигрались?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марин, можно все ж поиграть с присутствующими в конкретные кубики, если сами наигрались?


Да...

----------


## Skyku

> > Марин, можно все ж поиграть с присутствующими в конкретные кубики, если сами наигрались?
> 
> Да...


Вот и договорились!  :Smilie: 

А то нам дитям так сложно понять этих крутых взрослых без компасов, будд, кораблей и царя в голове.

Повзрослеем, поймем конечно.

----------


## woltang

> Вы сделали этот шаг - прибежище Вы приняли, также как в свое время я. Но у меня был второй шаг.
> Покинуть прибежище! Это самый тяжелый шаг в практике, практически самый сложный - Убить Будду! Стать обычным, простым, свободным, не имеющим крыши над головой, само небо становится крышой. Это то, что в дзенской истории про быков означает Пустой Круг, в этом круге ничего нет, там нет подписи Дзен, он Пуст.
> Я находилась в храме, чувствовала правильность Пути, защиту и крышу над головой, ощущение, правильности.
> Но однажды я решила выйти из храма. Не из за того, что мне там что то не нравилось, не из за того, что что то не так или неустраивало, нет.
> Храм дал мне корни и крылья, чтобы теперь я смогла идти,или плыть дальше полагаясь только на себя!
> С тех пор я брожу в одиночестве, волочу свой хвост по жизни. Конечно это вызывает ощущение, что я самодовольна, слушаю только себя и все в таком духе. Это потому, что я одна и слушать мне больше некого, кроме себя. Но это не Эго!
> Убить Будду - самое тяжелое испытание, но это самая последняя привязанность, очень тонкая привязанность.
> Это почти невозможно понять, так как это противоречит всему. Оставить Будду, патриарха, Мастера и стать никем. Но дело в том, что это сразу ломает все, что нажито в течении всех этих лет. Все тогда теряет смысл, остается только чистый Дзен.
> Я понимаю, что это противоречит Вашему и возможно Вы не поймете меня. Скорее всего так и есть, потому что Будда по прежнему прибывает.
> __________________





> Уважаемая Волтанг, откуда Вы все знаете за меня?
> Я ничего не решала, ничего не достигала - Вы вероятно об этом сами подумали, но это не значит, что также думаю я. Откуда Вы взяли эту фразу:
> Я достигла, говорит она.



 Марина вы же сделали второй шаг вы же в круге без быка!  Что это как не достижение? Я сужу только по вашим слова как мне ещё судить о вас?  :Smilie: , 
  ОБъяснитесь тогда в какой из ваших цитат вы говорите неправду.

 ( Марина смотрите свои постинги в двух темах)

   Ой Марина, читаю вас дальше и не знаю. плакать или смеяться,




> Я прекрасно Вас понимаю. Вы считаете, что я возомнила, что я Королева. Вы считаете, что мной движет эго. Я понимаю Вас. Эго было оставлено, стерто в практике.


   Когда Эго стерто - нет столько много Я, Я, Я. Человек без эго - не будет оправдаваться, Зачем и так всё ясно?  :Smilie:  Какие у вас проблемы, душа моя ?
 ВЫ говорите эго стерто - очень хорошо пусть будет по-вашему.  Стерто. Зачем вы пиште об этом ?  Если вы действительно свободны от достижений - зачем вы пишите об этом? ( я то как раз вас понимаю зачем ,а вы себя понимаете?)

   Дальше вы флудите в своем постинге  и повторяете мои слова о пустоте, так и дальше... Марина вы призываете всех в двух темах( и остро) оставить компас, карты, убить Будд, и патриархов и вдруг - опа! - вы сами - ни кого не убивали, ничего не достигали
карт и компаса не бросали, зачем тогда баламутить форум?  Итак Марина что такое Будда?  Что Такое пустота? ВЫ и Будда отдно и тоже или разное?  ВЫ же неоднократно заявляли что  у вас свой дзен и мы вас не понимаем - продемонстрируйте свой Дзен. Это очень простые вопросы.   и простые ответы (когда человек действительно практикует проблем дать ответ не возникает)
 ВЫ не отвечаете за свои слова? 

    ВЫ даже не знаете кого вы убили  , ВЫ не знаете что есть Будда,? а что Пустота? ВЫ призываете идти без наставника и Учителя, а сами получается не знаете куда и зачем. ( кстати держите этот ум - не знаю. Это лучше чем, всё знать ).

      ВЫ плохая ученица. Стыдится своих Мастеров - гнилое дело дальше некуда. А вы говорите я  о вас ничего не знаю. Вот ваш поступок - отказаться назвать имя своего Мастера. ПОтому что вашей голове  роятся стаи мыслей.  вы просчитываете, высчитываете при этом говорите о пустоте, и удивляетесь что вас не воспринимают серьезно.  Вы вся как на ладони , всем видны ваши претензии и потуги.   С чего вы взяли что вас осудят за ВАсю Пупкина - как можно стесняться своего учителя,  как может прийти такая мысль в голову...   

   И, извините но последнее дело   - пустословить и не отвечать за свои слова. 
    Марина  я вам искренне сочувствую.как помочь вам когда вы закрываете уши, глаза - просто не знаю. Всё так как должно быть. ни прибавить ни убавить. будьте счастливы.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина вы же сделали второй шаг вы же в круге без быка!  Что это как не достижение? Я сужу только по вашим слова как мне ещё судить о вас? , ОБъяснитесь тогда в какой из ваших цитат вы говорите неправду.


Правда и там и там.
Ну какое же это достижение? Это наоборот отказ от каких либо достижений.
Пока Эго имеет силу - будут одни только достижения и стремления к ним. 
Эго всегда стремиться к достижениям любой формы - внешней и внутренней.
Круг без быка - это шаг, но это не достижение. Это скорее понимание, что достигать нечего.



> Ой Марина, читаю вас дальше и не знаю. плакать или смеяться,


Даже не знаю  :Smilie:  



> я то как раз вас понимаю зачем


Вы уверены в этом на 100%?



> Марина вы призываете всех в двух темах( и остро) оставить компас, карты, убить Будд, и патриархов и вдруг - опа! - вы сами - ни кого не убивали, ничего не достигали карт и компаса не бросали, зачем тогда баламутить форум?


У меня ничего нет теперь. 



> Итак Марина что такое Будда?  Что Такое пустота? ВЫ и Будда отдно и тоже или разное?  ВЫ же неоднократно заявляли что  у вас свой дзен и мы вас не понимаем - продемонстрируйте свой Дзен. Это очень простые вопросы.   и простые ответы (когда человек действительно практикует проблем дать ответ не возникает)


 :Smilie: 



> ВЫ даже не знаете кого вы убили  , ВЫ не знаете что есть Будда,? а что Пустота? ВЫ призываете идти без наставника и Учителя, а сами получается не знаете куда и зачем.


Вы правы.   



> ВЫ плохая ученица. Стыдится своих Мастеров - гнилое дело дальше некуда. А вы говорите я  о вас ничего не знаю. Вот ваш поступок - отказаться назвать имя своего Мастера. ПОтому что вашей голове  роятся стаи мыслей.  вы просчитываете, высчитываете при этом говорите о пустоте, и удивляетесь что вас не воспринимают серьезно.  Вы вся как на ладони , всем видны ваши претензии и потуги.   С чего вы взяли что вас осудят за ВАсю Пупкина - как можно стесняться своего учителя,  как может прийти такая мысль в голову...


Я никого не стыжусь, не стесняюсь. Имен не называю, потому что имена не о чем не скажут, так же как ничего не говорит имя Васи Пупкина.

----------


## warpig

Если бы Вы написали, у кого учились (примерно: зовут так-то, жил там-то, учился у того, в такой-то линии) это было бы всем интересно. Хотя бы просто потому, что буддийских центров и наставников у нас почти нет и кому-то это может быть полезно.
Степень известности мало волнует, покуда речь идет о аутентичном наставнике.

----------


## woltang

:Smilie: ,  :Smilie: , :Smilie: ...... Учителя то нет и не было.  фантазии, фантазии, фантазиии....

  (У девушек бывает )

----------


## Марина Мишина

Ну значит и вопрос про учителя закрыт  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Марина спасибо за искренность, что признались а то к чему эти наставления ваши что  учитель не нужен,не нужен. все выяснили и тему можно закрыть.

    ЗЫ Посмотрела ваш профиль, вы оказывается живете в Питере. Давайте встретимся ИЛИ  слабо глаза в глаза?  :Smilie:  Пишите на ПС.

----------


## Марина Мишина

Не, тему закрывать не нужно, а вот про моего учителя можно закрыть.  :Smilie: 
К сожалению я сейчас не в Питере, но как буду, можно встретиться.

----------


## warpig

Давайте-таки закроем  :Smilie: 


Ваши речи как песни акына
Как дороги гражданской войны
Ваши речи, дорогая Марина
Бесконечно, безумно длинны

(переделка старого стишка)

----------


## Ersh

> - Вы знаете кто такой Владимир Путин?
> - Да.
> - Вы знаете кто такой Билл Клинтон?
> - Да.
> - Вы знаете кто такой Петр Незабудкин?
> - Нет. А кто это? Откуда, чем занимается...и т.д. и т.п.


То-есть на этих вот словах? Но это же не я, а Вы пишете эти слова.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> То-есть на этих вот словах? Но это же не я, а Вы пишете эти слова.


Игорь Сыльников.

----------


## woltang

Ну, вот и хоршо.  раз тема не закрыта...Теперь признайтесь дорым людям.  ВЫ не знаете что такое Будда ? да.вы признались в этом. далее не зная что такое Будда вы Же  не можете утверждать , Что вы убили Будду?

 :Smilie:  Будьте искренны и далее.
  А далее, если вы не убивали Будду - то и компася и карты не выброшены. ПРосто у вас оказалась  идея и почему её не примерить. Правильно?

----------


## Ersh

> Игорь Сыльников.


Ок. Вопросов больше нет. Все понятно :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> не зная что такое Будда вы Же  не можете утверждать , Что вы убили Будду?


Будда убит.



> А далее, если вы не убивали Будду - то и компася и карты не выброшены. ПРосто у вас оказалась  идея и почему её не примерить. Правильно?


Нет компасов, нет карт, нет идей.

----------


## woltang

Если вы не знаете что такое Будда как вы знаете что Будда убит?

  Зы. Марина, вариант остается один -  к врачу.

----------


## woltang

Марина, дышать низом живота - это тай чи. контролировать мысли чувства, наполнясь энергией чи - это тай чи. 
 НЕ мешайте свой опыт тай чи с прочитанным у Сосана о буддизме и Дзен  - получается лажа и фантазии.   :Smilie:    ВАс клинит на лодках, компасах. КОгда дышите низом живота - выбросьте и это тоже. смотрите только  -  кто есть я кто дышит? Это важно.
   Если будете упорствовать в своём "бреде" (типа Будда убит и т.д.) - к врачу, одназначно.

----------


## Yura

> Юра, приезжайте в Питер(возможны скидки для иногородних , информация      на сайте )  в конце августа у нас будет ритрит с Дзен Мастером Ву Бонгом, вы можете получить введение в практику и дальше практиковать сами (и спрашивать советы у Мастера через интернет) так же . В Польше много Дзен ЦЕнтров и хороших Мастеров.   
>  ПРОбуйте разные варианты Юра.


Спасибо за приглашение, Марина. В августе я приехать не смогу, но в начале следующего года я как раз собираюсь съездить в Питер или Москву, пока не решил куда. Как-нибудь встретимся, мне интересно посмотреть на ваш кван ум.

----------


## Aleksey L.

woltang, Ну вот нельзя было страниц 10 назад выдать вышенаписанное? =))) 
обязательно надо было над человеком поиздеваться, да еще в теме про "дзадзэн" ) ... ладно бы это был бы дзэн-топик

----------


## Ersh

Блин, просто беда с этими ушуистами. Каждый лезет в буддийские учителя. Один тут, недавно узнал,  обучает детей мадхъямике-прасангике (!!!) и чань, другой большой учитель сейчас через сайт монашескими одеяниями торгует, тут тоже, похоже крепко умеют по ушам поездить и мозги промыть...
Печально все это.

----------


## Банзай

Эго было оставлено, стерто в практике.
-----------------------------------------
Марина, это вы о себе?
Вы человек без эго?

Я разговариваю - когда в этом есть необходимость, я мыслю - когда в этом есть необходимость, 
-----------------------------------------
А какая, пардон муа, необходимость в создании таких объемных трэдов?
Человек без это все двери открываются без обращений и просьб.

Конечно, когда Учителя зовут Сунг Саном - об этом громогласно заявляют повсюду и гордятся: Я - ученик Сунг Сана, а ты кто такой?
-----------------------------------------
;-)) Здесь на самом деле есть чем гордиться -))))
Далеко не каждый может так сказать, для этого мало плавать и смотреть, подобное учительство стоит очень больших трудов.
Ваши же учителя безвестны ровно настолько, насколько не признаны школой.
Школа это не пятиэтажное здание с трудой, школа это институт адекватности. Может быть вашим учителям потому и не надо инка, что не светит? Впрочем, один факт неготовности назвать имена скажет понимающему человеку больше, чем все ваши слова.
Что ж, кто-то пьет армянский коньяк, а кому-то по нраву самогон.
Не плохо и не хорошо (с).

----------


## woltang

Юра, заметано.  :Smilie:  ПОсмотрите наш сайт может вам правда  В ПОЛьшу быстрее доехать. Банзай подскажет сото-Дзен центры. 

   Ужж, вы правы.  :Smilie: 

  Леша - время такое мрачное ....

----------


## Won Soeng

Марина Мишина, ответьте пожалуйста, чего можно Вас лишить не соглашаясь с Вами?

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина, это вы о себе?Вы человек без эго?


 :Smilie: 



> А какая, пардон муа, необходимость в создании таких объемных трэдов?


Кому нибудь может будет интересно прочитать.



> Ваши же учителя безвестны ровно настолько, насколько не признаны школой.


А нужно ли оно им?



> Школа это не пятиэтажное здание с трудой, школа это институт адекватности. Может быть вашим учителям потому и не надо инка, что не светит?


Думаю, что не поэтому. Инки - это внешнее, так сказать украшение. Истинный инк не снаружи! Будде не нужно это, если он Будда - это есть самый наивысший инк из всех существующих.



> Впрочем, один факт неготовности назвать имена скажет понимающему человеку больше, чем все ваши слова.


Вероятно Вы не поняли, почему я не называю имен.



> Что ж, кто-то пьет армянский коньяк, а кому-то по нраву самогон.Не плохо и не хорошо (с).


А кто то вообще не пъет  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина Мишина, ответьте пожалуйста, чего можно Вас лишить не соглашаясь с Вами?


У меня ничего нет и поэтому лишать нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> У меня ничего нет и поэтому лишать нечего


а теперь будет бан "на буддийском" ))) 
/шютка/

----------


## Ersh

> У меня ничего нет


Чтож Вы так за это уцепились-то? :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

ЕРш, - это же кайф. торчишь как после косячка  :Smilie: )).
    САмое обидное. без хорошего Учителя (Видимо учителя и не было - были хорошие инструкторы по тай чи) девушка там и останется , и на очень долго  :Smilie:   Обидно, потому как у Марины есть потенциал. А так будет в покое. без цели, без сердца, без функций. Сама по себе. без понимания своего человеческого назначения.  далее будет полный отрыв от действительности .
 Ну у каждого свой путь. ни хорошо, ни плохо...





> Истинный инк не снаружи! Будде не нужно это, если он Будда - это есть самый наивысший инк из всех существующих.
> Цитата:


   Марина. вы не имеет права говорить что нужно Будде  - вы не компетентны в этом вопросе. ВЫ дискредитируете Учение Будды.  
   НЕ выдавайте свои выдумки за Учение Будды. Это очень плохо.

 ( уже не говорю о том  как это глупо выглядит  ...)

----------


## Good

> Что же является причиной того, что разделяющие препяствия создаются? Только отсутствие простой улыбки?


Я не нахожу причину того, что разделяющие препятствия создаются. Очень долго (два выходных) искал :Smilie:  и не нашел. 
Спасибо Вам БТР. А я то думал, что что-то ценное потерял в хозяйстве. :Smilie: 

P.S.Да может кто-нибудь подскажет: во время дзадзен считаю дыхания и на третьем или четвертом десятке начинает сильно клонить в сон. Приходится взбадриваться и счет начинать сначала. Ерш мне как то советовал выспаться предварительно перед практикой. 
Но это не всегда помогает - пробовал высыпаться, но все повторяется.

----------


## woltang

На счет счета дыханий поговорите с Банзаем он недавно получил инструкции от Мастера Кайсена. (МОжет пора менять)
 По поводу не спать - есть много разных способов. держать  между большим пальцем и ладонью(в мудре как бы) спичечный коробок. (!), посвящать свою практику -  тяжело страдающим людям, ставить палку под подбородок, когда голова виснет -натыкается на палку,
 перед медитацией делать поклоны 108. У меня есть приятель один Мариан,поляк он спал несколько лет . даже сидел 90 дней ритрит соло - все время спал в дзадзен такая карма.. Но потом проснулся.  :Smilie: 
 Т

----------


## Good

Спасибо, Марина!
Значит не все так безнадежно. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня ничего нет и поэтому лишать нечего


Готовы ли Вы отбрость и это тоже?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не нахожу причину того, что разделяющие препятствия создаются. Очень долго (два выходных) искал и не нашел. 
> Спасибо Вам БТР. А я то думал, что что-то ценное потерял в хозяйстве.


Не найдется ли еще чего-то ценного, что пора потерять? ;-)
Обнаруживаются ли теперь разделяющие препятствия? Если нет, то какова причина, что они раньше замечались, а теперь исчезли? Если да, то какова причина того, что они появились?
Всегда есть возможность отступиться от Большого Вопроса. Набраться сил - и снова сосредоточить внимание.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Готовы ли Вы отбрость и это тоже?


Легко  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> уже не говорю о том  как это глупо выглядит  ...)


Однако сказано.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Легко


Вы сказали "Легко". Понимаете ли Вы, что отброшено?
Что Вы смогли на этот раз отбросить из того, чего у Вас не было? И что осталось из того, чего у Вас нет?
Что бы Вы не хотели сейчас заметить?

----------


## Вао

> Вао, во-первых попрошу определить где ты увидел грубость и оскорбление в цитируемом посте? За очередным непредъявлением и отмалчиванием в кустах, буду считатьтебя пустым болтуном.
> 
> Отзыв о досточтимом монахе и есть хуление Трех Драгоценностей, ибо невеже не ведома мотивация монаха и он, оставаясь невежой не имеет ничего более, как клеветать на монаха.
> Это азбучные истины, как и отсутствие "смысла хваду".
> Незнание этих истин говорит о тебе как о человеке мягко говоря случайном.
> 
> Во-вторых прошу объяснить мне каким образом ты "уже освободился от пустоты", прошу на правах человека желающего поучиться.
> Вдруг Марина Мишина права и ты действительно свободен от пустоты.
> Наставь на путь, пожалуйста, ты ведь не зря поблагодарил ее за подобную, более чем высокую оценку? Мне видится в этой благодарности признание реализации. Так отчего же не поделиться?
> ...


Господин Банзай поспокойней. Берегите сердце, а то так и до инфаркта недалеко. :Wink:

----------


## woltang

ВОт ещё одна глупость 


> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Марина Мишина
> У меня ничего нет и поэтому лишать нечего


   Если у вас ничего нет - что вы собираетесь с такой легкостью отбросить ? :Smilie: 



 Что бы лететь (Уткой себя вы считаете или гусем) - нужно два крыла. У вас одно крыло - привязаность к своему пониманию пустоты, привязанность к Убей будду, долой компасы и карты, только сама себе на уме  иду внутрь себя. Это беда.     ПОэтому, вы плаваете в пруду и мимо проходите. ПОнимаете один - не понимаете два.
   Что бы полететь нужно второе крыло. Будда САнгха Дхарма. ПОнимать своё человеческое назначение  в этом мире. СПасти всех живых существ от страданий. Это и есть цель буддизма.  И просветление достигается именно  и только для этого, (а не покрасоваться своими успехами).  Это называется иметь цель практики. Это очень трудно и только для решительных людей.  И спасибо им за их выбор. 
  ВАш выбор - думать что вы летаете, плавать в пруду прогуливаться. В сотый раз - ни хорошо, ни плохо. ВЫ милая, романтичная, хороший практик тай-чи судя по вашим опытам. Это ваша жизнь.  
   НО профанаций -не надо,пожалуйста, глупость вам не к лицу.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

ВАо, не волнуйтесь за Банзая , я знаю его 1000 лет - это такая манера общаться - с открытым сердцем.  :Smilie:   Я за него тоже иногда волнуюсь, (но  на самом дела это мы волнуемся, а не Банзая)

----------


## Вао

> Вао, во-первых попрошу определить где ты увидел грубость и оскорбление в цитируемом посте? За очередным непредъявлением и отмалчиванием в кустах, буду считатьтебя пустым болтуном.


А что мне из того, что какой то Банзай считает меня болтуном?
Если вы себя, считаете великим практиком, имеющим право всех поучать. Тогда ответите на несколько вопросов. 
Сколько лет, и в каких буддийских храмах вы практиковали? 
Какой Наставник Дзен подтвердил ваше правильное понимание Учения?

----------


## woltang

Я свидетель общения Банзая с Дзен Мастерами(многократно). ВАо не сомневайтесь всё путем. Банзай ведет группу сото Дзен в своем городе. так же бывала у них на практике. начинал один - а сейчас уже коллектив .   :Smilie: 
    ВАо - вы тоже практикуете - это важно. и мы вас болтуном не считаем.

----------


## Вао

Да, поясните мне. Какого монаха я оскорбил? А то хочу у него прощения попросить, а не знаю у кого просить.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> Не найдется ли еще чего-то ценного, что пора потерять? ;-)
> Обнаруживаются ли теперь разделяющие препятствия? Если нет, то какова причина, что они раньше замечались, а теперь исчезли? Если да, то какова причина того, что они появились?
> Всегда есть возможность отступиться от Большого Вопроса. Набраться сил - и снова сосредоточить внимание.


Вам надо - вы и набирайтесь сил и сосредоточивайте внимание.
А я буду есть сейчас свой обед.
Вам, кстати, приятного аппетита тоже, если обедаете. :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

А нужно ли оно им?
----------------------------------------------
Им скорее всего нет, ибо к дзэн они на мой взгляд никакого отношения не имеют, это если под дзэн подразумевать на самоделкиных, а аутентичную буддийскую школу, а вот ученикам, ищущим реализацию ума мне кажется нужно. 

Думаю, что не поэтому. Инки - это внешнее, так сказать украшение. Истинный инк не снаружи! Будде не нужно это, если он Будда - это есть самый наивысший инк из всех существующих.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
То есть вы полагаете что ваш учитель - будда?
Забавно .. а я вот вижу, что наш форумный иванушка - дурачок тоже стал буддой, по крайней мере судя по аватару, видите как все быстро, Марина, вы признаете его человеком, расставшимся с пустотой, а у парня ркылья за спиной разворачиваются. 
Не жаль битую посуду, пусть мертвые хоронят своих мертвецов.

А кто то вообще не пъет 
-----------------------------------
Ага, и не ест .. плавает только как в проруби ..

Господин Банзай поспокойней. Берегите сердце, а то так и до инфаркта недалеко.
-----------------------------------
Ну я же говорю - бол-тун. Привычно грустно видеть существо, обремененное аппаратом воспроизводства не способное отвечать за свои слова.
Время, наверное, такое .. береги в себе остатки мужского, не ровен час рухнешь в унисэкс. Пол шага осталось, совершенноликий ты наш.

Гуд, сонливость никак не связана с практикой счета дыхания.
Это наша реакция на дзадзэн. Хорошо, что говоришь об этом, многие-то помалкивают, заменяя живой разговор о практике пустой болтовней и транслированием чужих мыслей.
Кстати, роши Кайсэн подверг эту практику критике, основываясь на словах Догэна дзэндзи. Отслеживание дыхания и только.
Разумеется это наставление для людей, работающих в сото.

----------


## Good

> Гуд, сонливость никак не связана с практикой счета дыхания.
> Это наша реакция на дзадзэн. Хорошо, что говоришь об этом, многие-то помалкивают, заменяя живой разговор о практике пустой болтовней и транслированием чужих мыслей.
> Кстати, роши Кайсэн подверг эту практику критике, основываясь на словах Догэна дзэндзи. Отслеживание дыхания и только.
> Разумеется это наставление для людей, работающих в сото.


Банзай, не могли бы вы привести слова Догэна по данному вопросу.

----------


## Банзай

Постараюсь, только не торопите, надо как следует покопаться.
Худо-бедно, Догэн переведен хотя бы в главных работах.
На память: пребывание вне рассудочной деятельности.
Кайсэн роши говорит, что счет дыханий это рассудочное.
Если вы не прикипели к счету советую перейти как можно быстрее, ибо сейчас я столкнулся серьезной трудностью, ум сам считает .. 
Видимо это не надо прогонять, как не надо и развивать. по идее уйдет само.
Однако, считал вот 9 лет, теперь должно быть 9 лет надо ждать -)
Отлекает, однако ..

----------


## Ho Shim

> Гуд, сонливость никак не связана с практикой счета дыхания.
> Это наша реакция на дзадзэн.


Вроде как да. Садишься в дзадзэн, бодрый и выспавшийся, через некоторое время почему-то начинает клонить в сон, причем прямо сильно, продолжать становится трудно. Но если продолжать, через некоторое время бац! и спать не хочется совершенно. Кто хотел спать? Почему вдруг моментально расхотелось? Может быть сонливость это наша реакция на "бездействие". Привычка. На ретрите, когда много подряд дзадзэна, это хорошо можно заметить.

----------


## Good

> На память: пребывание вне рассудочной деятельности.
> Кайсэн роши говорит, что счет дыханий это рассудочное.
> Если вы не прикипели к счету советую перейти как можно быстрее, ибо сейчас я столкнулся серьезной трудностью, ум сам считает .. 
> ..


Обратил внимание, что не считать дыхания, а только следить за ним, получается легче нежели считать от одного до десяти.

----------


## Банзай

Пестрой, мы отдыхаем и снова приходим к осознанности, устаем (ведь дзадзэн на первых порах большой и утомительный труд) и снова погружаемся в слабость. Во время лекции специально задал вопрос роши, он ответил что в то время когда вы спите, спит ваша природа будды, когда вы бодрствуете, бодрствует ваша природа будды.
Во времена Шакьямуни никто не бил палками сонного практика и тем не менее достигали.
Кстати, хорошо бы все же заполучить текст беседы, открою-ка я трэд по этому поводу -)

Гуд, изначально цель одна - присутствие в каждом моменте, реализация "здесь и сейчас" в отдельно взятой среднестатистической голове -), а уж способ .. кому-то покажется удобным одно, кому-то другое.
Это вопрос доверия школе и мастеру.
В старое время он ставился куда как острее, сейчас же многое низведено к модному слову прайвиси.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Понимаете ли Вы, что отброшено?


Еще не отброшено.



> Что Вы смогли на этот раз отбросить из того, чего у Вас не было?


Еще не отброшено.



> И что осталось из того, чего у Вас нет?


Ничего небыло и ничего не отброшено.



> Что бы Вы не хотели сейчас заметить?


Без разницы.

----------


## Марина Мишина

> ВОт ещё одна глупость 
> Если у вас ничего нет - что вы собираетесь с такой легкостью отбросить ?


То - "чего нет".

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Им скорее всего нет, ибо к дзэн они на мой взгляд никакого отношения не имеют, это если под дзэн подразумевать на самоделкиных, а аутентичную буддийскую школу, а вот ученикам, ищущим реализацию ума мне кажется нужно.


Формального отношения не имеют. Для практики дзен мне кажется не нужно  обязательно иметь отношение.



> То есть вы полагаете что ваш учитель - будда?


И Вы тоже.



> Забавно .. а я вот вижу, что наш форумный иванушка - дурачок тоже стал буддой, по крайней мере судя по аватару, видите как все быстро, Марина, вы признаете его человеком, расставшимся с пустотой, а у парня ркылья за спиной разворачиваются.


Этот, как Вы говорите иванушка, по крайней мере не скрывает этого. Если это есть, зачем скрывать?

----------


## woltang

> То - "чего нет".



 Марина ну дело за малым покажите это.  Как вы выбрасываете то чего у вас нет ?( интересно.)  вы катаете слова , даже не вдаваясь в их смысл.  :Smilie:  как только появляется конкретика -  вы "ухрамываете" в офельские прогулки вдоль пруда  :Smilie: ))    вам не идёт,я уже писала....

----------


## Skyku

> вы катаете слова , даже не вдаваясь в их смысл.


woltang, ну что же тут непонятного?

Марина Мишина в отличие от нас выбросила почти все. Поэтому что же может сказать, если надежно выбросила?
Думаю в скором времени и умолкнет, когда выбросит слова.

Как я говорю, альтернативный путь проще - лоботомия. Раз - и ты овощ, без мыслей, в полном молчании ума. И нет вопросов, "А кто спрашивает?", потому что самого чик, и нету ничего.

В дзен же все слишком сложно и тяжело.

Так что, woltang Вы не спорьте, а внимайте.  :Wink:

----------


## woltang

Спасибо,  Skyku.   ценное замечание !   :Smilie:  
    искренне, М.

----------


## dongen

"могу тоже придумать множество оскорбительных слов. "

а я вот немогу  :Smilie:  
оскорбить - может, да и то немогу  :Smilie:  разве что если человек оскорбится, практик - навряд ли.
Все здесь ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИЕ люди и не-люди, а также нелюди - ЛЮДИ БОЛЬШОГО УМА!!!!! И да осознает это каждый. Аминь.  :Smilie: 
хорошая глава есть в Лотосовой сутре - о Бодхисаттве никогда не презирающем. Все станем БУДДАМИ!!!! Аминь  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Марина ну дело за малым покажите это.  Как вы выбрасываете то чего у вас нет ?( интересно.)


Словами этого не сказать.

----------


## Ersh

Уффф... 
Марина Мишина! Я желаю Вам продолжать Вашу практику, чтобы Вы в результате выбрались из той скорлупы, которой себя окружили, либо мы поняли, как мы ошибаемся. В любом случае, удачи.
Давайте вернемся к дзадзену или закончим этот тред.

----------


## woltang

ВАо я с вами практикуем терпение...

----------


## warpig

24 страницы, 24-ыре  :Smilie: 
Как в старые, добрые времена...

Вот она, основная ошибка дза-дзен  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Михаил, человек играет без полузащиты, то есть без Срединного элемента, как не бросить в прорыв пару свежих акул? Ты не любитель "от ножа" в исполнени того же Аллана?

И ты права, Марина .. норазве дзадзэн это не адекватность?
Зашкаливает всех, но мало кто извиняется, понимаешь?
Даже перед монахом .. 

Скажите пожалуйста, кто чувствует напряжение в районе внутренней стороны колена (нижняя нога), переходящего ближе к паху временами?
Поймал себя на том, что удержать вертикаль получается далеко не всегда, в чем проблема?

----------


## woltang

ТИма нижняя нога, это которая?

   РаССЛАБЛЕНИЕ. полное расслабление тела.

----------


## Банзай

Левая .. саму ее вверх положить не могу из-за коленки, при выворачивании приходит боль, сохраняющаяся долго после практики, так и иду на одном крыле.
Напряжение не связано напрямую с подвывихом, на мой взгляд оно гуляет из-за перемены угла туловища, однако, в каждый момент оно есть, значит что-то не так? Что?
Кстати, спина не напряжена, плечи тоже, это все не беспокоит уже.
Поясница и колено.

----------


## Ho Shim

Стеклянная лошадь ныряет в океан.
Зеленая собака дышит как аэроплан.
Вы что-то позабыли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао, Банзай. Спокойный ум наблюдает ростки спокойных умов в волнующихся умах. Волнующийся ум наблюдает рости волнующихся умов в спокойных умах.

Уверенность дает энергию, избегание сомнений превращает энергичность в суетливость. Все эти доказывания чего-то друг-другу - суета. Необходимое уже сказано. Дождь уже идет, но каплям нужно достичь земли и быть впитанными корнями.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао, неспокойный ум и есть ваххабиты. Желаю победы и над ваххабитами и над неспокойным умом.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> БТР когда изгоним всех ваххабитов из Буддизма. Вот после этого и будем практиковать спокойный ум.


Мухаммед ибн Абд аль-Ваххаб перевернулся в гробу!

----------


## Ersh

> БТР когда изгоним всех ваххабитов из Буддизма


Это кто это "мы"? Уж не те ли товарищи, которые уж полгода как в поптан носа не кажут? :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Вао Цзы вы же выбирая традицию знали, что это не шутки.
Тяжело говорить, когда захлеснули эмоции, но парамиту терпения как ещё воспитать?
Держаться изо всех сил, будто-бы на вас напали 10000 воинов.
Смалодушничаете - и всё, проиграли.
"Со щитом или на щите" как поется в одной песне у В.Цоя.
Не жалейте себя, но и не пытайтесь действовать встречными методами.
Возможно, необходимо посмотреть на ситуацию из космоса например: две крохотные точки меняют свой спектр, но вселенная ещё только открыла рот, чтобы зевнуть. Какое ей дело до этих пещинок? 
Вообщем, не заморачивайтесь. 
Удачи и стойкости. :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

ВАо, прошу вас не трогайте ислам,(не обобщайте)  у меня много отличнейших друзей мусульман. НЕ стоит вообще трогать такие личные вещи как свобода совести, национальность, внешность и т.д..  :Smilie:  (И будьте стойким. )( это не легкое испытание - испытание Банзаем)(мне вчера тоже от него досталось в ПС . не слабо  :Smilie: , )

----------


## woltang

Тима, насчет ноги могу ещё посоветовать - выдыхать( как бы) через место в котором боль. релаксирует. А вообще важно   сходить к врачу - вдруг это какой артрит наступает....(не приведи господи).

----------


## Банзай

Юра, до бог с ней, у меня еще одна есть -)

Марина, боли нет, есть напряжение, в поисках выхода из него, ищу вертикальное состояние тела, нахожу, но напряг не уходит, а лишь притупляется. По мелочи бы не стал и спрашивать, поверь.

Спокойный ум наблюдает ростки спокойных умов в волнующихся умах. Волнующийся ум наблюдает рости волнующихся умов в спокойных умах.
--------------------------------------------
Хорошо сказано, брат -)
Калпи все еще в пути, стоит ли ловить их руками или умом?
Деревья кормили наших отцов и прокормят внуков, не извлеки корень ненароком -)

----------


## Good

По-моему в тему:

http://www.dalma.ru/library/literat/yspokyma.html

----------


## Ho Shim

> Возьмем наши споры. Они характеризуются чрезвычайной расплывчатостью, мы очень скоро уходим от основной темы. Это наша черта. Возьмем наши заседания. У нас теперь так много всяких заседаний, комиссий. До чего эти заседания длинны, многоречивы и в большинстве случаев безрезультатны и противоречивы! Мы проводим многие часы в бесплодных, ни к чему не ведущих разговорах. Ставится на обсуждение тема, и сначала обыкновенно и благодаря тому, что задача сложная, охотников говорить нет. Но вот выступает один голос, и после этого уже все хотят говорить, говорить без всякого толку, не подумав хорошенько о теме, не уясняя себе, осложняется ли этим решение вопроса или ускоряется. Подаются бесконечные реплики, на которые тратится больше времени, чем на основной предмет, и наши разговоры растут, как снежный ком. И в конце концов вместо решения получается запутывание вопроса.
> 
> http://iraqwar.mirror-world.ru/article/95896


*«О русском уме»*
Нобелевская лекция академика Ивана Петровича Павлова, читанная им в 1918 году в Санкт-Петербурге

----------


## Денис Иванов

ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ ВАШ УЧИТЕЛЬ - ВАША ПОВСЕДНЕВНАЯ ПРАКТИКА
ДЗАДЗЭН (СИДЕНИЕ) - ЛИШЬ КОНЦЕНТРАЦИЯ ВАШЕЙ ПРАКТИКИ...
ТАК ЧТО НЕ ВОЛНУЙТЕСЬ О СВОЕЙ ПОЗЕ, ПУСТЬ ВАША ПОЗА ВОЛНУЕТСЯ))))

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Денис!
Настоятельная просьба набирать сообщения в нормальном регистре.

----------


## Денис Иванов

Вопросы к практикующим дзадзен: 

1) Каковы самые распространённые ошибки в дзадзен? 

сам дзадзэн

2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? 

нет или

3) Чего следует избегать, практикуя дзадзен? 

избегания

4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата? 

принять дзадзэн как есть

5) Нужен ли учитель для дзадзен?

нет

Как он может контрольровать состояние ученика?

никак

Есть ли в России мастера дзадзен? 

нет что нет

----------


## Aleksey L.

иногда бредить, это полезно - да
покрасоваться перед другими своей "мудростью" - да
я-самый умный и все знаю - да
я ничего не смыслю в практике - нет
я самый последний лох - нет!
я что-то действительно в этой жизни значу - о, даа!
люди любят заморачиваться, но я и их выведу на чистую воду - Даа
мое плавание - самое правильное безошибочное плавание и я это люблю демонстрировать - о, даа! 
я назову это дзадзэн - конечно же!
я непременно утоплю других - нееет, ну что вы) пусть себе нырнут за мной, а дальше разбарахтываться будут сами) 
я привязываюсь к словам и наделяю их своим смыслом - нет
ведь мой смысл - самый правильный смысл из свех смыслов 
я никогда не ошибаюсь - да
я никогда не признаю ошибок - да, потому что не ошибаюсь в своей свободе )
я не споткнусь от напыщенности и самовлюбленности - да
если споткнусь - пофиг ... это не мешает мне быть самым умным и свободным в своем дзэн умствовании - о, да !

аминь

----------


## Денис Иванов

> иногда бредить, это полезно - да
> покрасоваться перед другими своей "мудростью" - да
> аминь


нет  :Big Grin:  

кто больше красуется кто меньше - решает возбужденный ум.
обрети ум до его возбуждения  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

вот ты и обретай

----------


## Денис Иванов

> вот ты и обретай


обретение обретения  :Cool:  

что же здесь мной еще не обретено?  :Confused:

----------


## Aleksey L.

хороший подзатыльник )

----------


## Денис Иванов

> хороший подзатыльник )


Ха-ха-ха  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Может, ты и прав  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

Двадцать пять страниц страниц ошибок в дзадзен - это перебор.

----------

Ho Shim (23.08.2010)

----------


## Иппон

> гагггааааааа... всё началось с того что человек отказывался называть имена мастеров и школ... и ПО ДЕЛУ...я тоже что то "против" Марины Мишиной..
> сразу думается..- а почему не назвать? в чем дело? зачем прятать? может стыд? итд итп...начинается копание
> в самом деле!!
> спросите меня.. назову и мастера своего и адреса и телефоны..
> ЧТО у этой девушки?? не пойму я..


Я полагаю, что имена не назывались не потому, что стыдно или из за какой то тайны, а потому, что имена не имеют непосредственное отношение к Буддизму, и назвав имена вопрошающие не успокоились бы, а наоборот это навлекло бы еще кучу вопросов и пренебрежений, говорю это исходя из своего опыта общения на форуме.
Например сказав, что мой Учитель - Вася Пупкин. У буддистов это вызовет вопросы - где он изучал Дхарму, кто его Учитель, какой он традиции принадлежит, кто подвердил его Просветление??? Когда же даются ответы на эти вопросы, и если они не пересекаются с буддиской традицией, тогда делаются выводы: А-а, ну понятно, значит Вы ерундой занимаетесь! И потом обычно следуют такие советы: Найдите настоящего Учителя и занимайтесь под его руководством!Когда же человек начинает объяснять что то, его просто могут даже не выслушав до конца "запломбировать" - потому что видимо это единственный способ. 
Сделал такое наблюдение здесь - когда человек говорит что то свое, своими словами, так как он это понимает и выидит - таких рано или поздно пломбируют. И если же человек говорит что то, но это пересекается с буддизмом, находит отзвуки и подтверждения в буддизме, то такой будет постоянно получать "спасибо" и не будет "запломбирован".
Понятно, что форум буддийский - но ведь понимание учение Будды настолько разное мне так кажется, что вон сколько традиций, направлений, что каждый имеет право на свое понимание - если он не прав - объясните ему в чем он не прав, покажите ему в чем он не прав, а пломбирование - это как мне кажется просто бегство от собеседника.

----------


## Tiop

> У буддистов это вызовет вопросы - где он изучал Дхарму, кто его Учитель, какой он традиции принадлежит, кто подвердил его Просветление???


Это совершенно правильно, чему может научить учитель, который ничему не научился? А научиться можно только в традиционных линиях преемственности, под руководством признанных наставников. Или с опорой на традиционное понимание каких-либо текстов\практик.




> Сделал такое наблюдение здесь - когда человек говорит что то свое, своими словами, так как он это понимает и выидит - таких рано или поздно пломбируют.


Буддизм это определённая, сильно отличающаяся от многих других течений духовная традиция. Важно знать - чем отличается. Для этого традицию нужно изучать.



> Понятно, что форум буддийский - но ведь понимание учение Будды настолько разное мне так кажется, что вон сколько традиций, направлений, что каждый имеет право на свое понимание


Но каждое из этих "пониманий" имеет свою историю и последователей, и основывается на духовном опыте и разработанных доктринальных положениях.




> _что каждый имеет право на свое понимание_ - если он не прав - объясните ему в чем он не прав, покажите ему в чем он не прав


Ни в коем случае! Сами подумайте, если каждый, притом не владеющий пониманием базовых буддистских представлений, будет выдавать то, что ему хочется называть буддизмом за буддизм, то что тогда произойдет? - Буддизма там не будет, а будет Нью Эйдж или т.п.




> если он не прав - объясните ему в чем он не прав, покажите ему в чем он не прав


А по-моему, всегда объясняют, а у форума правила есть.

----------


## Иппон

> Это совершенно правильно, чему может научить учитель, который ничему не научился?.


 Ну нужно же проверить сначала, научился он или нет, так ведь?



> Буддизм это определённая, сильно отличающаяся от многих других течений духовная традиция. Важно знать - чем отличается. Для этого традицию нужно изучать..


Для этого нужно хотеть изучать ее и хотеть понять, чем она отличается...



> Ни в коем случае! Сами подумайте, если каждый, притом не владеющий пониманием базовых буддистских представлений, будет выдавать то, что ему хочется называть буддизмом за буддизм, то что тогда произойдет? - Буддизма там не будет, а будет Нью Эйдж или т.п..


Буддизмом как раз это не называют! Но то, что достигается в процессе этого, в Буддизме это назывется Просветлением!



> А по-моему, всегда объясняют, а у форума правила есть.


В правилах разве есть пункт, в котором говорится, что говорить то, что считаешь правильным и верным для себя - запрещено! ?

----------


## Ersh

> Буддизмом как раз это не называют! Но то, что достигается в процессе этого, в Буддизме это назывется Просветлением!



Это в нью-эйдж называется Просветлением, в Буддизме это называется избавлением от страданий.
Даже когда это в Буддизме называют Просветлением - имеют в виду избавление от страданий.

----------


## Иппон

> Это в нью-эйдж называется Просветлением, в Буддизме это называется избавлением от страданий.
> Даже когда это в Буддизме называют Просветлением - имеют в виду избавление от страданий.


Ну хорошо, будем называть это избавлением от страданий...Не в названии дело.

----------


## Иппон

> Иппон... Вы правы и одновременно не правы... ответ мой чисто буддисткий- вы не правы...


Все верно, по человечески, я прав..По буддистки, я могу быть не правым. Но в этом то и дело, что я слушаю себя, а не буддизм. По человечиски Вы понимаете меня, но так как Вы придерживаетесь буддиских взглядов, вы говорите, что я не прав...Видимо пока я не стану буддистом, я постоянно во многих случаях буду неправым.



> в буддизме есть выражение " убей будду.. учителя итд итп"... человек пойдет и убьет своего учителя..ВОТ тАК понял это человек.. ГДЕ тут буддизм?? ...


Ну это надо просто быть идиотом, чтобы так поступить.. 



> то же самое и с просветлением.. к просветлению сможет тот человек привести или натолкнуть который сам это испытал...


Вот об этом и речь! Я уже много раз поднимал эту тему в своих постах! Разве Просветление или избавление от страданий недоступно простому Васи Пупкину, который не просто так решил, а потому что это действительно так произошло, в результате практики!?



> а понимая строки с букваря вряд ли можно вести человека по столь сложному на мой взгляд пути..


По Пути Буддизма да, согласен! Но буддизм это не единственный Путь к Просветлению!



> ТО же самое и с положением тела...от положения тела -на первый взгляд совсем неважного -зависит очень и очень многое- сама испытала.. а Марина тут писала что можно медитировать слонившись спиной о диван например...- что чревато при долгих занятиях.-это тоже испытано на опыте..


Все верно! Но все зависит что вы хотите. Если Вы хотите натренировать правильный дзадзен, тогда позиция важна..Если же вы занимаетесь просто осознанностью, то можно хоть где и хоть как!Хоть ногу за голову ложите, главное чтоб внимание было на месте!



> Сидеть надо ТАК как описано в традициях.. она то и не подведет-испытанный на опыте многими тысячами лет.. а понимания человека... уж не смешите...


Все верно, это если Вы следуете традиции, тогда Вам нельзя отступать от этого! Я например общался с последователями Медитации на свет и звук. Они используют только это и им категорически запрещено использовать что то другое, кроме этих двух техник. Я не согласен с этим подходом. Я за то, чтобы человек идущий по Пути попробовал все доступные методы и выбрал то, что больше всего подходит ему, а на сегодня есть более 100 методов медитации, насколько мне известно.



> на счет модерации форума- вам тут не нравится?? создайте свой...а не сидите на форуме созданном другими и вдаваться в критики..или просто уйдите.. вас тут цепями никто не присобачил.


Если б не нравилось, ушел бы давно. Свой создавать как то неохото и незачем. Просто уйти всегда успею.

----------


## Tiop

> Ну нужно же проверить сначала, научился он или нет, так ведь?


Для того и спрашивают.




> Для этого нужно хотеть изучать ее и хотеть понять, чем она отличается...


Естественно, а как же иначе? В ином случае чьё-то представление "буддизм" не будет ничего значить.




> Буддизмом как раз это не называют! Но то, что достигается в процессе этого, в Буддизме это назывется Просветлением!


Сколько угодно. Есть много духовных течений, претендовавших на достижение просветления, которые критиковались Буддой и буддистами. Просветление - оно не одно на всех.




> В правилах разве есть пункт, в котором говорится, что говорить то, что считаешь правильным и верным для себя - запрещено! ?


Об уважении к традиции там есть. И много чего еще полезного.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну хорошо, будем называть это избавлением от страданий...Не в названии дело.


Конечно, дело не в названии. Дело в понимании того, ради чего и что конкретно делается.

----------


## Иппон

> Для того и спрашивают.


Так ведь еще документы "требуют".

----------


## Иппон

> Иппон.. ЧТО ВЫ ХОТИТЕ ОТ МЕНЯ????


А что у Вас есть? 



> Хотите чтобы ваши понимания и отрыв от традиции тут одобрили????


Нет, одобрения не ищу, так как если бы искал одобрения, писал бы иначе.



> Хотите везде и всюду быть принятым и понятым???


Это невозможно.



> Хотите меня отвлечь от моих традиций??


Это невозможно, хотя кто его знает что ждет Вас впереди. 



> Хотите наконец чтобы вам последовали и думали так как вы? Глупо..?


Это и вправду глупость. 



> еще раз- К ЧЕМУ ВАШИ СЛОВА????- Я тут ПРИ ЧЕМ?


Слова - это выражение того, что я имею ввиду.
Вы причем? Я отвечаю на Ваши вопросы.

----------


## Иппон

> Конечно, дело не в названии. Дело в понимании того, ради чего и что конкретно делается.


Позвольте спросить: ради чего и что делается?

----------


## Ersh

> Позвольте спросить: ради чего и что делается?


Речь идет о Четырех Благородных истинах, и Благородном Восьмеричном Пути.
По крайней мере это предмет обсуждения в рамках данного форума. Все остальное можете обсуждать где угодно.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я полагаю, что имена не назывались не потому, что стыдно или из за какой то тайны, а потому, что имена не имеют непосредственное отношение к Буддизму, и назвав имена вопрошающие не успокоились бы, а наоборот это навлекло бы еще кучу вопросов и пренебрежений, говорю это исходя из своего опыта общения на форуме.


Так, а в чем проблема? Назвали имя да и все. Что там вопрошающие волнуются, это их проблема. А так, это вы волнуетесь, что вопрошающие там что-то не так поймут. Буддисту нечего терять, кроме цепей собственного Я. Открытость красит человека. Кошке ведь не надо говорить, что она кошка. Это и ежу понятно.  :Wink: 




> Вот об этом и речь! Я уже много раз поднимал эту тему в своих постах! Разве Просветление или избавление от страданий недоступно простому Васи Пупкину, который не просто так решил, а потому что это действительно так произошло, в результате практики!?


Буддизм говорит, что доступно. Чем Вася Пупкин собирается доказывать? А если он уже избавился от страданий и ему не надо ничего доказывать, что Вася Пупкин делает здесь?




> По Пути Буддизма да, согласен! Но буддизм это не единственный Путь к Просветлению!


Назовите хоть один. А то я сомневаюсь, что он будет не буддизмом.  :Smilie: 




> Все верно, это если Вы следуете традиции, тогда Вам нельзя отступать от этого! Я например общался с последователями Медитации на свет и звук. Они используют только это и им категорически запрещено использовать что то другое, кроме этих двух техник. Я не согласен с этим подходом. Я за то, чтобы человек идущий по Пути попробовал все доступные методы и выбрал то, что больше всего подходит ему, а на сегодня есть более 100 методов медитации, насколько мне известно.


На сегодня есть 84 000 методов медитации. Категорически не отступать от какого-то выбранного метода медитации, это тоже метод. Называется - концентрация. Нет никаких запретов, есть методы.

----------


## Tiop

Иппон - документы, это признание духовного продвижения ученика учителем. Или Вы о чём-то другом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Иппон забанен за систематический флейм. Но есть надежда, что он прочтет тему в режиме read-only

----------


## Furabo

> Что там вопрошающие волнуются, это их проблема. А так, это вы волнуетесь, что вопрошающие там что-то не так поймут


Эмоциональные проявления к месту - радость, грусть и т.п. ошибка ли это? 
С гневом кажется всё ясно... а вот с иными проявлениями чувств и эмоций...

Помните историю про монаха, убитого копьём. Свидетель этого, также монах, потерял веру в просветление на время, т.к. подумал, что крик умирающего доказывает неэффективность любой практики...

Иными словами - где граница между проявлениями чувств "до" и "после"? в привязанности к ним? в искренности? вообще она есть, как вы думаете? 





> Буддизм говорит, что доступно. Чем Вася Пупкин собирается доказывать? А если он уже избавился от страданий и ему не надо ничего доказывать, что Вася Пупкин делает здесь?







> Назовите хоть один. А то я сомневаюсь, что он будет не буддизмом.


очень интересный комментарий. Ведь Буддизм - это вообще-то... всё




> На сегодня есть 84 000 методов медитации. Категорически не отступать от какого-то выбранного метода медитации, это тоже метод. Называется - концентрация. Нет никаких запретов, есть методы.


такое многообразие методов медитации +  направлений и школ + личностных индивидуальных характеристик последователей не допускает ли само по себе разницу в толковании и оценке  качественного уровня приболижения и достижения прозрения, просветления,
а соответственно и постулатов и основ Буддизма в целом?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Эмоциональные проявления к месту - радость, грусть и т.п. ошибка ли это? 
> С гневом кажется всё ясно... а вот с иными проявлениями чувств и эмоций...
> 
> Помните историю про монаха, убитого копьём. Свидетель этого, также монах, потерял веру в просветление на время, т.к. подумал, что крик умирающего доказывает неэффективность любой практики...


История о том, как у монаха были ошибочные представления о практике и просветлении. Хотя понимание неэффективности любой практики тоже может быть хорошим осознанием  :Smilie:  Наверное.




> Иными словами - где граница между проявлениями чувств "до" и "после"? в привязанности к ним? в искренности? вообще она есть, как вы думаете?


Граница? Ну, на мой взгляд, границы создает только ум. Кроме ума им вообще негде быть. К примеру, на границе Монголии и Алтая лежат обыкновенные камни, как и везде. Но я, честно говоря, не знаю, что по этому поводу думать. Про "до" и "после". Поскольку я "до" то мне не с чем сравнивать, а когда будет "после", сравнивать уже будет не зачем  :Smilie: 




> такое многообразие методов медитации +  направлений и школ + личностных индивидуальных характеристик последователей не допускает ли само по себе разницу в толковании и оценке  качественного уровня приближения и достижения прозрения, просветления,
> а соответственно и постулатов и основ Буддизма в целом?


а с чего бы? Грубо говоря, как мне кажется, все дороги ведут в Рим - вымощенные красным, желтым или зеленым кирпичом. Пока ты не дошел до Рима какой смысл заниматься сравнением уровня приближения и достижения прозрения, просветления? На чем будет основываться оценка? Если же ты уже в Риме, то ты ясно увидишь как во все стороны расходятся разноцветные полоски  :Smilie:  А мягко говоря - вообще нечего достигать. Как постигнуть _это_?  :Wink:

----------


## Furabo

> История о том, как у монаха были ошибочные представления о практике и просветлении. Хотя понимание неэффективности любой практики тоже может быть хорошим осознанием


Так и было на самом деле




> Граница? Ну, на мой взгляд, границы создает только ум. Кроме ума им вообще негде быть. К примеру, на границе Монголии и Алтая лежат обыкновенные камни, как и везде. Но я, честно говоря, не знаю, что по этому поводу думать.


Ну, не лукавьте, вы же как-то оцениваете поведение людей и события, даже на форуме.
Камни есть камни, я согласен. Но уверен, что отношение к камню в вашем дворе и камню в Рёандзи всё же может отличаться - хотя бы на нашем с вами этапе:



> Про "до" и "после". Поскольку я "до" то мне не с чем сравнивать, а когда будет "после", сравнивать уже будет не зачем


Это узнаем тогда  :Wink:  




> а с чего бы? Грубо говоря, как мне кажется, все дороги ведут в Рим - вымощенные красным, желтым или зеленым кирпичом. Пока ты не дошел до Рима какой смысл заниматься сравнением уровня приближения и достижения прозрения, просветления?


а какой смысл вообще в обсуждении на форуме?
может быть какая-то мысль послужит толчком к осознанию.
Все дороги очень отличаются иначе их бы не было столько...
И кстати когда ты дошел до Рима, возможно




> ты ясно увидишь как во все стороны расходятся разноцветные полоски


или сходятся... увидим




> А мягко говоря - вообще нечего достигать. Как постигнуть _это_?


Коан  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, не лукавьте, вы же как-то оцениваете поведение людей и события, даже на форуме.


Это ключевой вопрос. Что Вам делать, если то, что хотите постигнуть находится до оценок?

Сколько бы Вы не защищали естественность работы Вашего ума в производстве им оценок и отношения, освобождение от этих оценок и от возникающих отношений - это и есть цель.

Почему возникает парадокс с тем, что освобождение от всех целей - это цель?

Потому что все другие цели достигаются усилиями в разных направлениях, а освобождение от всех целей достигается расслаблением всех действующих вне осознания усилий с помощью осознавания всех возникающих импульсов.
Чем меньше остается таких импульсов-устремлений, чем больше все стремления угасают, тем тоньше становится цель освобождения, тем обширнее пространство, в котором у этой цели нет никакого направления.

Когда Вы достигли освобождения - Вам больше нечего достигать. Это так же как, когда Вы находитесь в Москве Вам не нужно ехать в Москву.

Вот Вам коан - Вы идете по Красной площади, к Вам подходит человек и спрашивает, как мне пройти на Красную площадь? Что Вам ему ответить? Он находится на Красной площади, но не знает об этом, он в своих представлениях находится где-то еще. Он находится в устремлении обрести то, чем уже обладает. Как Вы ему поможете?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну, не лукавьте, вы же как-то оцениваете поведение людей и события, даже на форуме.
> Камни есть камни, я согласен. Но уверен, что отношение к камню в вашем дворе и камню в Рёандзи всё же может отличаться - хотя бы на нашем с вами этапе:


Вообще-то, стараюсь не ввязываться в оценки  :Smilie:  Какие такие этапы? Не знаю таких. Камень во дворе, камень в Рёандзи, камень в Монголии.




> а какой смысл вообще в обсуждении на форуме?
> может быть какая-то мысль послужит толчком к осознанию.
> Все дороги очень отличаются иначе их бы не было столько...


Ну, можно дообсуждаться до того, что особого смысла в этом обсуждении нет и получить, так сказать, последнюю каплю превращающую долгозаполняемое горное озеро в неукротимый селевый поток  :Wink:

----------


## Furabo

> История о том, как у монаха были ошибочные представления о практике и просветлении


Маленькое дополнение: эта история о Хакуине, который стал свидетелем смерти китайского мастера Ганто - он продоолжал сражаться с грабителями храма, даже когда убежали все монахи, преступник пронзил его копьем, и, хотя выражение лица Ганто не изменилось, он издал страшный крик.

Хакуина это потрясло, т.к. он посчитал. что если мастер подвержен боли, то чег желать ему - послушнику... и он решил оставить Дзэн.

Но однажды, прочитав рассказ об монахе Джимье, пронзившем себе бедро сверлом, что бы не заснуть во время медитации, Хакуин воспрял духом.

Позже, обретя просветление он сказал _"..когда я вдруг проснулся. то понял, что сам был Ганто, старым мастером, и что все, даже самые мелкие черты моей личности были утеряны. Все сомнения. которые мучали меня до сих пор, полностью исчезли как кусок старого талого льда"_

----------


## Furabo

> Это ключевой вопрос. Что Вам делать, если то, что хотите постигнуть находится до оценок?


Не знаю




> Сколько бы Вы не защищали естественность работы Вашего ума в производстве им оценок и отношения, освобождение от этих оценок и от возникающих отношений - это и есть цель.


Я не защищаю естественность, я признаю то, что происходит. 
Не всегда (да бывает и так), но к сожалению чаще всего я оцениваю нечто (например еду, книги при покупке и т.п.) чаще в ситуациях выбора. 




> Почему возникает парадокс с тем, что освобождение от всех целей - это цель?Потому что все другие цели достигаются усилиями в разных направлениях, а освобождение от всех целей достигается расслаблением всех действующих вне осознания усилий с помощью осознавания всех возникающих импульсов.


иными словами, сидя в дза-дзэн я изучаю себя - что рождается в сознании?
если это продукт моего сознания - я могу понять причину и поработав над ней отпустить её. Но как быть с действующими вне сознания усилиями? Их следы в моем сознании, но их причину мне не устранить?




> Чем меньше остается таких импульсов-устремлений, чем больше все стремления угасают, тем тоньше становится цель освобождения, тем обширнее пространство, в котором у этой цели нет никакого направления.


Не сможет ли пустое пространство от угасших импульсов-устремлений заполниться иными, пусть даже внешними?




> Вот Вам коан - Вы идете по Красной площади, к Вам подходит человек и спрашивает, как мне пройти на Красную площадь? Что Вам ему ответить? Он находится на Красной площади, но не знает об этом, он в своих представлениях находится где-то еще. Он находится в устремлении обрести то, чем уже обладает. Как Вы ему поможете?


Первая мысль которая мелькнула в сознании "я обниму его"

----------


## Furabo

> Вообще-то, стараюсь не ввязываться в оценки  Какие такие этапы? Не знаю таких. Камень во дворе, камень в Рёандзи, камень в Монголии.


тогда почему вы говорите, что вы "ДО"...может быть вы уже  :Smilie: 




> Ну, можно дообсуждаться до того, что особого смысла в этом обсуждении нет и получить, так сказать, последнюю каплю превращающую долгозаполняемое горное озеро в неукротимый селевый поток


Верно-верно... Здесь - так точно может снести  :Smilie:  
Тот мой вопрос был связан с разницей, котрая внешне существует между представителями буддийских школ - даже дзэнцы часто критиковали друг-друга за тот или иной подход с практике, методах и т.п.

----------


## Won Soeng

> иными словами, сидя в дза-дзэн я изучаю себя - что рождается в сознании?
> если это продукт моего сознания - я могу понять причину и поработав над ней отпустить её. Но как быть с действующими вне сознания усилиями? Их следы в моем сознании, но их причину мне не устранить?


Для того, чтобы поднять руку Вы прилагаете некоторые усилия. Что Вы сделаете, если Ваша рука будет подниматься по неизвестным для Вас причинам?

Полный покой - это не полная неподвижность, это только лишь отсутствие каких-либо усилий. Ваши легкие не перестают дышать, веки моргать, сердце стучать, кровь пульсировать в венах, желудок переваривать пищу. 

Полный покой это отсутствие Вашего участия в происходящем.




> Не сможет ли пустое пространство от угасших импульсов-устремлений заполниться иными, пусть даже внешними?


Нет необходимости останавливать что-либо кроме того, что Вы же и создаете, потому что всякое стремление что-то остановить это усилие, рожденное ошибочным устремлением.




> Первая мысль которая мелькнула в сознании "я обниму его"


Это был бы правильный ответ, если бы Ваши объятия были бы тем, что этот человек ищет. Но ему нужна Красная площадь.

----------


## Ho Shim

> тогда почему вы говорите, что вы "ДО"...может быть вы уже


Если сказать "уже", то точно "до"  :Smilie:  И вообще, "я" не может быть уже




> Поскольку я "до" то мне не с чем сравнивать, а когда будет "после", сравнивать уже будет не зачем


Если отсюда убрать "я", то не будет ни "до" ни "после"  :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

> ...Сколько бы Вы не защищали естественность работы Вашего ума в производстве им оценок и отношения, освобождение от этих оценок и от возникающих отношений - это и есть цель...


Просветеление - это Цель?

----------


## Svarog

> Вот Вам коан - Вы идете по Красной площади, к Вам подходит человек и спрашивает, как мне пройти на Красную площадь? Что Вам ему ответить? Он находится на Красной площади, но не знает об этом, он в своих представлениях находится где-то еще. Он находится в устремлении обрести то, чем уже обладает. Как Вы ему поможете?


Может взять его под руку, повернуть в центр площали и сказать: "сделай один шаг и ты на Красной площади"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может взять его под руку, повернуть в центр площали и сказать: "сделай один шаг и ты на Красной площади"?


Это ответ в одном шаге от правильного. если бы прохожий был в шаге от красной площади, ответ был бы верным на 100%. Но он уже на красной площади. Ему не нужно совсем никаких усилий. Нужно только осознание ненужности усилий.



> Просветеление - это Цель?


Весь вопрос в том, что же такое это самое просветление?
Когда Вы сжали руку в кулак, когда Вы слышите: "разожми кулак", Вы можете это сделать. Нет необходимости как-то иначе описывать то, что необходимо сделать, Вам ясна цель такого указания.

Когда Вам нужно "просветлеть" - необходимы более точные указания, что именно нужно обнаружить и изменить.

----------


## Svarog

И вот ведь еще что интересно с этой Красной площадью...
Человек спросил как ему пройти на Красную площадь, при том что он уже находится в месте, которое я считаю Красной площадью.
Я полагаю, что он и я на ней уже находимся, потому что мне в детстве показали это место и сказали: "Это Красная площадь".
Может этому человеку нужна совсем другая Красная площадь? Может ему нужна просто площадь красного цвета, а я подумал, что ему нужна "моя" Красная площадь с Кремлем и Мавзолеем?...

Жуть, как все условно и зыбко...

ЗЫ мой вариант решения, конечно не совершенен, т.к. и я сам далек от совершенства.
Просто мне, а возможно и другим людям свойственно часто не видеть за деревьями леса. Сделав один шаг он не достиг ничего принципиально нового, но зато откорректировал свое представление о Красной площади.   :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, это верные размышления. Нужно лишь дойти до конца в этом анализе. Нет ничего, что является Красной площадью. Но есть то, что люди обозначают как "Красная площадь".
Поэтому достаточно сказать: "Место, где Вы сейчас находитесь называют Красной Площадью".

Так же и с просветлением. Когда учитель обнаруживает ум ученика просветленным, он просто обращает внимание ученика на этот факт.

----------

Байраги (16.08.2012)

----------


## Svarog

> Нужно лишь дойти до конца в этом анализе. Нет ничего, что является Красной площадью. Но есть то, что люди обозначают как "Красная площадь".
> Поэтому достаточно сказать: "Место, где Вы сейчас находитесь называют Красной Площадью".


Так если идти дальше, то и люди, которые обозначают нечто как "Красная площадь", не являются людьми, а являются тем, что нечто, называющее себя "Я", называет "людьми".  :Frown: 
слова, слова, слова... названия, названия, названия...

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди используют названия для всего, что хотят обозначить. Очевидно, что нет никакой другой цели всех этих обозначений, кроме как для взаимодействия на основе общения.

----------


## Айвар

Значит, все же какая-то логика существует  :Smilie:  и в общении тоже  :Smilie: 
Обозначения удерживают смысл или представления об объектах, за этим стоит работа сознания ... то какие объекты выбирать и как их связывать это уже второе, которое зависит от обучения.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Весь вопрос в том, что же такое это самое просветление?
> Когда Вы сжали руку в кулак, когда Вы слышите: "разожми кулак", Вы можете это сделать. Нет необходимости как-то иначе описывать то, что необходимо сделать, Вам ясна цель такого указания.
> 
> Когда Вам нужно "просветлеть" - необходимы более точные указания, что именно нужно обнаружить и изменить.


Никакого просветления не существует. Есть лиш состояние глубочайшего понимания этого.
И даже его в конечном итоге не существует.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Как можно обратить внимание человека на то, чего нет ?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, если Вас позвать по имени - Вы откликаетесь?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Да Алексей, я обычный человек, а Вы ?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот так и можно обратить внимание на то, чего нет

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Иллюзионист  :Smilie:  
хрясь палкой! ... ой он есть и он чувственное существо ...

----------


## Николай Г.

Ученик спросил учителя:
- Мастер, существует ли Внеземной Разум?
- Почему ты не спрашиваеш существует ли Земной Разум? - ответил учитель.

----------


## dongen

это мастер невысокого уровня с таким вопросом на вопрос.

В дзадзен важна не поза. Состояние дзадзен, проявленное в любой форме. Одна из таких форм для физического тела - сидение. Но истинное сидение - не есть сидение, именно поэтому мы и называем его сидением.

Квансем босаль!

----------


## Николай Г.

Здесь дело не в позе, и не в продвинутости Мастера.
внимательнее :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

Поясните, пожалуйста, в чем разница между дзадзен и випассаной (Гоенки и вообще)?

----------


## dongen

> Здесь дело не в позе, и не в продвинутости Мастера.
> внимательнее


А Вы практикуете дзадзен? реально?
откуда взялось - внимательнее?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Поясните, пожалуйста, в чем разница между дзадзен и випассаной (Гоенки и вообще)?


Випасана это то что заставляет тебя остановиться и присесть. 
Дзадзен, думаю, это то, что позволит тебе не остаться в этой позе навсегда.

----------


## dongen

зачем давать размышления, запутывая людей? либо личный опыт , либо наставления мастеров.
Мастер важен, поза важна.
Отличие дзадзен от випассаны в большей тотальности и нацеленности на изначальный ум. Випассана исчезает как практика после турии, дзадзен - нет.
Много общего - не вопрос, но лучше опираться на личный опыт практики Дхармы и опыт Мастеров.
Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Easmirnov

*Сергей Мизов*, *dongen*, меня интересовали в первую очередь практические различия именно техник, т.к. цель практики каждый может понимать по своему.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Поясните, пожалуйста, в чем разница между дзадзен и випассаной (Гоенки и вообще)?


Дзадзен - это позиция тела для медитации. Неподвижность. Содержание же может быть разным. Что такое випассана, Гоенка и вообще?

----------


## dongen

> *Сергей Мизов*, *dongen*, меня интересовали в первую очередь практические различия именно техник, т.к. цель практики каждый может понимать по своему.


нет никакого "своего" - Вы это поймите для начала, доктрина об Анатмане  :Smilie: 
чтобы разбираться в тонкостях практики любой или практик - надо на ЛИЧНОМ опыте отработать их - тогда прийдет внутреннее понимание, а не внешнее.

Второй способ - сравнить описание практики (методики) Мастеров - держателей метода.

Все же можно и оба способа использовать, но, возможно первый - лучше?  :Big Grin:  
Отбросьте все умничания, рассуждения, потом и это отбросьте, затем и само отбрасывание отбросьте.  :Smilie:    -  а вдруг поможет?  :Wink:  

ПС: если нет медитативного опыта - бесполезно объяснять различие методик. Если опыт есть - тогда в приват.

Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Kleon

Весенний вечер, прогулка по улице, и в наушниках играет музыка. И вот что интересно. Вот музыка, вот тело, которое идёт, вот дерево, вот машина. Но самое  интересное где во всем это я? Где смерть? Где страдания? Но вот сменилась следующая композиция, и вам она не нравится. Где всё это было,когда играла предыдущая песня? :Smilie:  Улыбнитесь, и продолжайте идти.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Что такое випассана, Гоенка и вообще?


Эта практика помогает очистить ум и видеть реальность такой, какая она есть на самом деле: без привязанностей, без отрицания, без реагирования, без равнодушия. Метод - самонаблюдение и самоосознование дыхания, ощущений.
Так я ее понимаю и стремлюсь понять, чем отличается практика дзадзен.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Эта практика помогает очистить ум и видеть реальность такой, какая она есть на самом деле: без привязанностей, без отрицания, без реагирования, без равнодушия. Метод - самонаблюдение и самоосознование дыхания, ощущений.
> Так я ее понимаю и стремлюсь понять, чем отличается практика дзадзен.


Дзадзен - это успокоение тела и ума. Сохранять неподвижное тело и ум. Яп. взгляд на эту вещь - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дзадзен

----------


## Easmirnov

*Пёстрый* Где этому учат?

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Пёстрый* Где этому учат?


В любой, известной мне, школе Дзэн есть практика дзадзен. Один из целого ряда методов и в нашей школе www.kwanumzen.ru В школах Сото на дзадзен делается особый упор, если не сказать _основной_ У нас эта пратика - вспомогательный элемент для успокоения ума. Хоть и необходимый  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

> Дзадзен - это успокоение тела и ума. Сохранять неподвижное тело и ум.


Вот здесь http://soto-zen.ru/Soznanie1.htm прочитал следующее:



> Истинная цель — видеть вещи такими, как они есть, наблюдать их, как они есть, и предоставить всему идти своим чередом. Это и означает держать всё под контролем в широком смысле.


Т.е. в практиках дзадзен и випассане есть общая цель. Или можно сказать, что эта цель характерна для любой буддийской практики?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Т.е. в практиках дзадзен и випассане есть общая цель. Или можно сказать, что эта цель характерна для любой буддийской практики?


Дзадзен - часть практики дзэн. Одна из форм. В практиках дзадзен и випассане, насколько я понимаю, есть общая форма. В нашей школе используют практику коанов. Которую тоже можно использовать в дзадзен.

----------


## Easmirnov

*Пёстрый* как тогда мне понять, какую практику я выполняю, сидя неподвижно в своем углу и наблюдая дыхание? Или об этом лучше не думать  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Пёстрый* как тогда мне понять, какую практику я выполняю, сидя неподвижно в своем углу и наблюдая дыхание? Или об этом лучше не думать


Наверное, это называется, "сидеть в углу неподвижно и следить за дыханием"  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

*Пёстрый* логично! Что бы назвать это дзадзеном, мне нужно съездить на ретрит. Но назвать это випассаной я ведь могу, раз научился подобно технике на курсах Гоенки, как вы считаете?

----------


## Ersh

Если к Вам во время дзадзен пришла в голову мысль "как это называется?" просто вернитесь к отслеживанию дыхания

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Пёстрый* логично! Что бы назвать это дзадзеном, мне нужно съездить на ретрит. Но назвать это випассаной я ведь могу, раз научился подобно технике на курсах Гоенки, как вы считаете?


Подобной технике учат даже при обучении снайперов. Это всего лишь вид концентрации. Если вы спрашиваете, как это называть, значит вы уже потеряли дзадзен, можете смело называть это хоть и випассаной Гоенки, уже без разницы  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

*Ersh* Так и делаю.




> Если вы спрашиваете, как это называть, значит вы уже потеряли дзадзен, можете смело называть это хоть и випассаной Гоенки, уже без разницы


Я еще не нашел дзадзен, что бы его уже потерять.
Название не имеет значения, если вы это имеете ввиду, для меня важны осознанность и уравновешенность, которые я сейчас выношу из своей практики. 
Вопрос про дзадзен и випассану - это просто вопрос, получив ответ на который я больше не буду к нему возвращаться в своих мыслях.

----------


## Kleon

Кстати. В Кван Ум практикуют шикам тадзу в качестве дзадзен?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кстати. В Кван Ум практикуют шикам тадзу в качестве дзадзен?


В Кван Ум нет такого термина. Что это?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Название не имеет значения, если вы это имеете ввиду, для меня важны осознанность и уравновешенность, которые я сейчас выношу из своей практики. 
> Вопрос про дзадзен и випассану - это просто вопрос, получив ответ на который я больше не буду к нему возвращаться в своих мыслях.


Вы еще не получили ответ? Тут вроде много уже написано.

----------


## Ersh

Ву Бонг как-то Банзаю и мне говорил, что он практикует нечто вроде сикантадза. Он называл это вниманием на 360 градусов.

----------


## Kleon

О шикан тадза подробнее можно прочесть на сайте Кайсена или в поисковых системах. Я не могу дать ссылку так как в сети через телефон. Если интересно, можешь посмотреть.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Вы еще не получили ответ? Тут вроде много уже написано.


Наверное, слишком много, так как я ничего так и не понял...

----------


## Kleon

Просто продолжайте практиковать дзадзен, не создавая различия, при этом соблюдайте пять обетов и четыре клятвы. Дзадзен Вас научит. Хоть чему то, но научит :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В дзадзен не бывает ошибок, продолжайте делать то ,что делаете личный опыт - ваша основа, просто продолжайте.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

тов. Easmirnov . Уравновешенность, возвращаться или нет - очень зыбкая почва, почему всегда получается именно так: пришёл, посидел и ушёл

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Сикантадза дзисю-дзамай-стальные горы,вопрос не снят.

----------


## Easmirnov

Личный опыт для меня важен. Поэтому разные техники предпочитаю не обсуждать и не выслушивать о них мнения других, а пробовать самому. Скоро еду на курсы випассаны (Гоенка), попробую спросить учителя про дзадзен и випассаны. Если, конечно, буду чувствовать в этом необходимость. Но ответ могу себе уже примерно представить: "просто делай это и не думай о сравнении". Этим, собственно, и занимаюсь. Вопрос для меня не принципиальный, ответ ясен. Остаточная  недосказанность пройдет с опытом. Очень по буддистски! :-)

P.S. Пусть это будет моим коаном!

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Однажды Доген сказал отбросте всё случайное и лишнее внесите ясность в жизненный принцип, следуйте одной дорогой( когда волосы твои поседеют,
а зубы поредеют,будь добр монах живи одной жизнью).Вполне применимо,
к Вашей ситуации.

----------


## dongen

коаны подбираются мастерами под конкретного ученика и-или ситуацию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Приветствую Вас Вы совершенно правы коан действительно универсален,ясность в жизни не мало важна,личный выбор,то, что действительно должно руководить человеком, в такой ситуации.

----------


## Юнонг

... А еще хорошо - сидеть на стуле за компьютером в позе полулотоса.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

ВАм это как то помогает.

----------


## Юнонг

Именно. Дзадзен за секунду.
Ошибки не успевают накапливаться.

----------


## Юнонг

Полулотос лучше лотоса.
Полуоборот лучше оборота.
Полушаг лучше шага.
Незавершенное действие не приводит к результатам.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Полулотос лучше лотоса.
> Полуоборот лучше оборота.
> Полушаг лучше шага.
> Незавершенное действие не приводит к результатам.


Или, другими словами, незавершенное действие приводит к отсутствию результата  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Если действие не завершенное, то можно сказать в этом случае, что жизнь прожита, все что необходимо было сделать -  сделано...?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если действие не завершенное, то можно сказать в этом случае, что жизнь прожита, все что необходимо было сделать -  сделано...?


Полуоборот приводит к полурезультату  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Или, другими словами, незавершенное действие приводит к отсутствию результата


Именно. К бесцельности.

----------


## Николай Г.

да нет никаких действий и нет никаких результатов!

----------


## Юнонг

> Если действие не завершенное, то можно сказать в этом случае, что жизнь прожита, все что необходимо было сделать -  сделано...?


Да... даже удивительно... 
Ежеминутно жизнь прожита.

----------


## Юнонг

> да нет никаких действий и нет никаких результатов!


Можно отмахнуться, а можно внимательно рассматривая, не привязываться,
не завершать действие.

----------


## Николай Г.

Что вы называете действием?
Понятие «действие» подразумевает определенное деяние, форма усилия направленного для определенной цели. Именно так происходит зарождение и существование мира самсары. Разобравшись с этим вы увидите, что это не более чем Пустое Рассуждение, Теория противоречащая традиции, которая указана у вас :Smilie: .

----------


## Юнонг

Можно действия подчинить цели, а можно выполнять их, не напрягаясь, и не разрушая окружающий поток. Разве нужно об этом?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Можно действия подчинить цели, а можно выполнять их, не напрягаясь, и не разрушая окружающий поток. Разве нужно об этом?


да иллюзия всё это :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юнонг

> да иллюзия всё это


"Всё" - иллюзия, а "это" - нет.

----------


## Николай Г.

Что слышиться от хлопка одной ладони?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что слышиться от хлопка одной ладони?


Вонь немытой посуды на кухне слышится...

----------


## Николай Г.

> Вонь немытой посуды на кухне слышится...


Речь идет о чаньском коане:
Учитель хлопнул в ладоши и спросил ученика что он услышит от хлопка одной ладони.
Ученик ушел искать ответ и вскоре вернулся с ответом: «Бегущий ручей». Учитель отправил ученика искать ответ.
Спустя некоторое время ученик пришел: «Ветер». Учитель снова отослал его.
Когда ученик вот уже долгое время не возвращался, учитель сам пошел к нему и  найдя его сидящем дзадзен засвидетельствовал решение коана.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Круто.

----------


## Busi

> Марина, откуда источник? 
> 
> 
>     Очень важна цель . Зачем нужна медитация?   Правильная поза в медитации  и покой -не значит:- О уже Будда . )  (
>    Была такая дзеновская  история о коте Дзен мастера  НАм ЧЕона. 300 монахов одного крыла и 300  монахов другого крыла в монастыре спорили кому принадлежит котик-общий любимец. Когда Мастер Дзен НАм ЧЕОН  схватил кота и занес над нима нож ,спросив дайте мне одно слово или я  зарежу его - вся толпа монахов промолчала.  Понимаете?  В толпе были просветленные люди, которые десятками лет сидели в правильной позе и от них исходило спокойствие и благость. НО   никто их них не мог сделать ни одного правильного поступка, ни сказать ни одного слова что бы спасти кота. ПОнимаете? КОТИК то погиб.   Дзен Мастер убил кота,но показал этим людям, что  правильная поза и достижения в спокойсвие ума - глупость, если у вас нет напрвления в практике. 
> 
>     МНе всё равно (абсолютно )Марина чем вы занимаетесь и как практикуете. (ни хорошо,ни плохо) Самое главное будьте счастливы.   ))


Я считаю, что если бы коан написать полностью, то смысл его(если коаны вообще таковым обладают) находится именно в конце. Так как ударение коана в ответе Джо Джу, наверное единственного просветлённого ученика в том монастыре.

----------


## Турецкий

> Вопросы к практикующим дзадзен: 
> 
> 1) Каковы самые распространённые ошибки в дзадзен? 
> 2) Что важнее: поза или состояние ума? 
> 3) Чего следует избегать, практикуя дзадзен? 
> 4) Есть мнение, что из дзадзен человек становится заторможенным, часто впадает в ступор, испытывает трудности в сосредоточении и т.д. Судя по всему, это является следствием ошибок, допускаемых во время практики или неправильного понимания техники. О чём нужно знать, чтобы избежать подобного результата? 
> 5) Нужен ли учитель для дзадзен? Как он может контрольровать состояние ученика? Есть ли в России мастера дзадзен? 
> 
> Спасибо.



1. ошибок вероятно может быть не менее - чем число практикующих -  мне кажется: проще знать КАК правильно выполнять медитацию, чем рассматривать много больше информации о том - какие ошибки допускают люди.
2. состояние ума формирует и позу - к тому же поза при медитации - во всех практиках - схожая как ты ни крути ноги или руки - но положение тела - все равно выпрямленное с учетом естественных изгибов позвоночника. Может быть конечно - при слабо развитой мускулатуре - человеку может быть физически трудно удержать тело в таком состоянии - допускаю и такое. Однако это легко очень даже устранимо недельными упражнениями на пресс и спину - тело не должно быть в тягость душе (психике)
3. я так думаю - это тоже самое что и п.1
4. опять же п.1 - а заторможенность - возможно так вы называете пограничное состояние при входе в медитацию - так ведь отрешенность от внешнего мира - иначе чем внешне выглядящей заторможенностью и не назовешь =))
5. так думаю - конечно - если рядом есть некто, кто поможет советом и может и покажет (позу и дыхание) - это конечно упростит процесс.

--------------



могу просто описать - как это делаю сам и как смог пояснить это для других:
---------------------------------------------------------

cсудя по всему - некоторым требуется некоторая предварительная работа над собой прежде непосредственно медитации как таковой - это созерцание.

что угодно - смотри вдаль, смотри на свечу, костер, закат, рассвет, кто-то - стеклянный шар, кто-то зеркальный калейдоскоп.. кто-то - глядя внутрь себя (прикрыв глаза - чаще всего - особо поначалу) может помочь спокойная медитативная музыка (какая именно - наверное лучше вызвать по созвучию своей душе - однако там не должно быть ритма ударников и т.п. - как правило спокойно-текущая мелодия)

спустя какое-то время - мысли уходят - голова становится легкая и невесомая - это верный признак правильного направления - если не получается - начни пробывать с самого раннего утра - ок.4-6 часов - этому есть свой резон - получится непременно. вообще - довольно удобно - на рассвете и на закате - глядя за горизонт куда садится-восходит солнце.. но лучше - на рассвет смотреть - уже сказал.

на самом деле - все вот так вот довольно просто - почему на рассвете? - потому что ещё многие спят и своими мыслями не мешают (неважно - что и как - но это так), да и сам человек - ещё не уставший (играет роль). А смотреть можно даже в потолок однотонный без узоров, как и на рассвет солнца - пока не появится невесомость взгляда.

далее - непосредственно медитация --

сядь прямо, спина прямая, но не напряжена - выбери то положение позвоночника - когда он прямой и вполне удобно (правило естетвенных изгибов позвоночника) . ноги под стулом скрести - можно по-турецки сесть (в принципе - поза лотоса - закономерна - просто гибкости не у всех хватает).

не надо разваливаться - спина прямо.

но не напряжена, а расслабленна.

это довольно важно. у тебя не должно быть напряжения в теле.

просто осознай вот это чисто физиологическое состояние тела

потом дыхание - спокойное. это не то что глубокое и продолжительное. это скорее неглубокое, поверхностно -легкое но тоже медленное (постепенно снижается до 10-6 вздохов в минуту - может и реже)
мысли - возвышенные, о чем-то приятном, лучше - ни о чем.
пробуй уловить некую грань, переход или просто плыви по течению своих ощущений.

нечто пробегает от основания позвоночника (возможно с района солнечного сплетения - со стороны спины только) и до макушки.

глаза лучше прикрыть.

это нечто пробегающее - как волна, холодок (как угодно) - постепенно нарастает и приобретает постоянный характер. понемногу получится почти в любое время вызывать это состояние.

как только получится один раз - потом получится и в другой раз. дальше - проще.

Также может возникнуть ощущение столба, в виде вихря (ну примерно так, т.к. стол все-же крутится) - уходящего в бесконечность вверх. Столб может быть локально расширяться в диаметре или менять форму (например - типа диска диаметром 0,5 - 2,5 м над головой).

И наверное самое немаловажное - ничего не бояться. не бояться новых для себя ощущений - сколь бы непривычными они вам ни казались. В первый раз - всегда для большинства людей может быть и непривычно и даже пугающе - но это просто особенности вашего восприятия - не более того. 

----------------

это получилось у многих - получится и у тебя. :Smilie:

----------

Анри (05.11.2009), Сергей А (04.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> это получилось у многих - получится и у тебя.


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Bahta

Здравствуйте все),я новенький на форуме,но интересующийся Буддизмом давно(около 2 лет)....Вопрос немного не по теме)...Кто сидит в Дзадзене,как тренировать голеностоп(а то при сидении в полулотосе,он испытывает некоторое неудобство)есть методы?)
спасибо

----------


## Secundus

> ...Кто сидит в Дзадзене,как тренировать голеностоп(а то при сидении в полулотосе,он испытывает некоторое неудобство)есть методы?)
> спасибо


пройдите в эту тему плиз: Правильное положение ног в дзадзэн

только при боли не переусердствуйте с ее терпением - иначе дзадзэн кончится и начнется випассана ))
имхо, для начинающих лучше начинать с 3-5 минутных сидений, но почаще (с небольшими перерывами между ними) каждый день

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здравствуйте все),я новенький на форуме,но интересующийся Буддизмом давно(около 2 лет)....Вопрос немного не по теме)...Кто сидит в Дзадзене,как тренировать голеностоп(а то при сидении в полулотосе,он испытывает некоторое неудобство)есть методы?)
> спасибо


Ещё тема, где шла речь и конкретно о голеностопах/лодыжках: Упражнения для "лотоса".

----------

Bahta (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gev

> при боли не переусердствуйте с ее терпением - иначе дзадзэн кончится и начнется випассана ))


А чем дзадзен отличается от випассаны?

----------


## Еремей

> А что мне из того, что какой то Банзай считает меня болтуном?... 
> Какой Наставник Дзен подтвердил ваше правильное понимание Учения?


Лао Цзы: "Путь, над которым не смеются глупцы, - не истинный Путь." Если Вы полагаете, что Банзай может критиковать Вас неразумно, то почему не хотите воспринять это, как косвенное подтверждение Вашего роста? Лао Цзы достаточный авторитет?

----------


## Нагфа

Добрый вечер, у меня возник очередной вопрос по практике:
в позе медитации, как на картинке -


между  большими пальцами и ладонями есть видимый промежуток, и если так держать, то напрягаются  мышцы предплечья.

 может я как-то не так делаю?
т.е. грубо говоря вес рук надо переносить в ладони, и опираться на ноги, а не держать как будто на весу

----------


## Марина В

*Нагфа*, пусть меня поправят другие практики, но моим критерием выбора позы для медитации в начале практики всегда было удобство. Как я понимаю, больше внимания надо уделять правильному положению позвоночника (если говорить о теле), а кисти рук должны лежать расслаблено и естественно.

----------


## Поляков

> т.е. грубо говоря вес рук надо переносить в ладони, и опираться на ноги, а не держать как будто на весу


Предплечья лежат на бедрах, вес никуда переносить не нужно, держать на весу не нужно. Руки спокойно лежат.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_pryjchBis (с восьмой минуты про руки).

----------


## Нагфа

> Предплечья лежат на бедрах


наверно все же не полностью, иначе как же надо нагнуться, чтобы полностью предплечье лежало на бедре?

----------


## Нагфа

> *Нагфа*, пусть меня поправят другие практики, но моим критерием выбора позы для медитации в начале практики всегда было удобство. Как я понимаю, больше внимания надо уделять правильному положению позвоночника (если говорить о теле), а кисти рук должны лежать расслаблено и естественно.


 в человеке все должно быть гармонично) 
про позвоночник я уже проходила

----------


## Ersh

Больше внимания надо уделять  правильному сосредоточению  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> наверно все же не полностью, иначе как же надо нагнуться, чтобы полностью предплечье лежало на бедре?


Нагибаться тоже не нужно.  =) Касается место чуть выше запястья.

----------


## Secundus

> ...в позе медитации, как на картинке - ... 
> между  большими пальцами и ладонями есть видимый промежуток, и если так держать, то напрягаются  мышцы предплечья.


промежуток должен всегда оставаться:
форма линии больших пальцев показывает (как для ученика, так и для учителя) степень осознанности сидящего: если опущены вниз - человек скорее дремлет, устал, в общем отвлекся,
если ровная - человек бодр, находится в ясном осознавании

вообще же, мне кажется причины необходимости именно такой формы ладоней (фактически - мудры) находятся исключительно в йоге\цигун.
но если Вы делаете дзадзэн, не думайте и не анализируйте позу, не думайте ни про йогу, ни про цигун, делайте только дзадзэн, просто сидите и, как говорили древние, цветок Дхармы распустится сам собой.



> ... может я как-то не так делаю?
> т.е. грубо говоря вес рук надо переносить в ладони, и опираться на ноги, а не держать как будто на весу


надо определиться Вам с традицией: в дзадзэн строго лотос или полулотос, в иных традициях четких требований к позе нет.
в дзадзэн руки (ладони) не опираются на ноги, а (нижняя ладонь) лежат (касается) на верхней стопе.
если Вы делаете дзадзэн в течение коротких промежутков, то сложенные ладони сможете держать на весу, чуть касаясь стопы.

----------


## Secundus

> А чем дзадзен отличается от випассаны?


вот мой ответ:
дзадзэн это просто сидение, это великая смерть,
випассана это намеренное прозревание в анатту, дуккху и аниччу,
но в итоге и то, и другое - одно и то же ))

----------

Joy (22.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не знаю цитировалось ли это здесь, надеюсь будет интересно и полезно. кстати советую читать все книги Донца, много вопросов не возникало бы, так как работает с тибетскими источниками и излагает достаточно фундаментально в опр степени. использует и сутринские и тантрийские тексты

Способ пребывания тела
В связи с созерцанием этих объектов обычно рассматриваются два   предмета:  способ  пребывания тела (lus gnas tshul) и  способ пребывания (sems gnas tshul), или направленности (gtod tshul), ума.
Заниматься сосредоточением рекомендуется, приняв так называемую семичленную позу Будды Вайрочаны. Поскольку в данной концепции трансовых   состояний   этот   вопрос   излагается   очень   кратко,   то рассмотрим его в соответствии со специальным руководством по практике шаматхи и випашьяны [Вместерожденная, л. 53 А-56Б].
Ноги скрещены в ваджрасане. Благодаря этому прана-энергия (rlung), называемая «двигающей вниз», входит в центральный канал - авадхути (dbu ma), утихомиривается клеша зависть, исчезают препятствия.
Руки сложены в дхьяна-мудру и расположены ниже пупка на четыре пальца, что вызывает вхождение праны воды в центральный канал и утихомиривает клешу ненависть.
3,4) Плечи расправлены и позвоночник выпрямлен. Благодаря этому прана земли входит в центральный канал и утихомириваете клеша неведение.
5) Голова слегка наклонена вперед, что вызывает вхождение праны огня в центральный канал и утихомиривание клеши страсть.
6,7) Глаза направлены на кончик носа или на точку расположенную на расстоянии четырех пальцев от него, а язык касается нёба. Это вызывает вхождение праны воздуха в центральный канал, прояснение ума и утихомиривание клеши гордость.
При отклонении туловища вправо теряется ясность, создается тенденция к проявлению клеши ненависть и препятствованию со стороны духов из разряда раджа-грахов. При отклонении туловища влево уходит блаженство, возникает тенденция к проявлению клеши страсть и препятствованию со стороны нага-грахов. Наклон вперед приводит к возникновению тупости, клеши неведения и вреда грахов «хозяев местности» (sa bdag). При наклоне назад исчезает ощущение пустотности, возникает гордость, вред от верхних грахов и проч. 
К этим семи элементам добавляют правильное дыхание, и тогда все они называются восемью элементами Вайрочаны (rnam snang gi cho brgyad).
У тибетских йогов очень популярны пять элементов положения тела, установленные Учителем Шангом (zhang):
1) позвоночник прямой, как стрела, благодаря чему три канал распрямляются, узлы на них развязываются и прана сама собой входит в центральный канал;
2)согнутая как крючок шея вызывает прекращение активности праны и мыслей, возникает безмыслие;
3)вместо ваджрасаны просто скрещиваются лодыжки, что приводит к устранению помех; 
4)колени охватываются специальной веревкой для созерцания, благодаря чему даже в глубоком трансе сохраняется вертикальное положение;
5) нижнее отверстие (анус) обвязывается теплой тканью, вследствие чего легко возникает блаженное тепло при соединении двух пран в центральном канале.
Основная идея здесь состоит в том, что мысль полагают теснейшим образом связанной с праной, которая движется по тонким каналам тела. Перемена позы тела приводит к изменению положения каналов, что влечет за собой иное движение пран и в итоге сказывается на степени активности и направленности мыслей. Высказывается даже мысль, что благодаря только одной практике указанного положения тела можно обрести мудрость. Так, известный тибетский йог Марпа Лхобраг (mar pa lho brag, 1012-1097) говорит: " Это наставление о пяти элементах положения своего тела начнется великим, так как заключает в себе все тибетские наставления. Почему же? Благодаря реализации этих пяти цементов положения тела праны сами собой входят в авадхути. Благодаря этому сам собой разгорается у пупа [йогический огонь] чандали. Благодаря этому с макушки сами собой стекают капли «бодхичитты». Благодаря этому естественно рождается блаженство. Благодаря этому нет необходимости останавливать Мысли, само собой возникает безмыслие. Благодаря этому возникает мудрость постижения» [Цит. по: Вместерожденная, л. 56Б]. Здесь описываются элементы, которые реализуются на Стадии Завершения (rdzogs rim) Ануттара-йога-тантры.
цит по книге Донец "Буддийское учение о медитативных состояниях в дацанской литературе"

----------

Pema Sonam (12.07.2010), Вангчен (21.07.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

В начале темы говорится, что задзен - это форма проведения медитации, в которой существует много различных методов как таковых, как я понимаю с упором на правильную позицию сидения. 
Таким образом, получается, что сидя в задзен можно практиковать випассану? Но насколько я знаю, такая техника - випассана применяется только в тхераваде и в дзен не признается. 
Могли ответить, почему или поправить меня?

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> В начале темы говорится, что задзен - это форма проведения медитации, в которой существует много различных методов как таковых, как я понимаю с упором на правильную позицию сидения. 
> Таким образом, получается, что сидя в задзен можно практиковать випассану? Но насколько я знаю, такая техника - випассана применяется только в тхераваде и в дзен не признается. 
> Могли ответить, почему или поправить меня?


Собственно, дзадзен - это, как Вы правильно говорите, именно форма практики, но не в смысле "внешней формы" (позы и т.п.), а в смысле "разновидности". Поэтому "сидя в дзадзен" означает "практикуя дзадзен", а не "практикуя випассану, сидя на дзафу в позе лотоса". В этом смысле, едва ли можно "практиковать випассану (Ваджрасаттву, Иисусову молитву и т.п.) сидя в дзадзен". Т.к. практики разные.

----------


## Нагфа

> Поэтому "сидя в дзадзен" означает "практикуя дзадзен"


чем больше об этом читаю, тем меньше понимаю, что это значит. какая-то абстракция, о которой все только говорят... как будто  - "практиковать харамбуру..." 

что Вы вкладываете в понятие "практиковать задзен"? 
иначе говоря, можно обозначить, что будет примером дзен, а что не будет?

например нашла вот,  сообщение Ерша:



> Если дзадзен - это именно медитация с концентрацией на дыхании,


то есть, концентрация на дыхании и ничего больше и есть обозначение задзен? а випассана, как пример того, где сосредоточение не только на дыхании = не есть задзен?

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь, вмешаюсь с этимологией...

_Дзэн/чань_, по корням, -- это _джхана_ (пали) или _дхьяна_ (санскр.), т.е. "[полное/глубокое] сосредоточение".
_Дзадзэн_ же -- яп. эквивалент кит. _цзочань_ (букв. "сидеть сосредоточенно").

_Випассана_ или _випашьяна_ (букв. "правильное/ясное ви'дение") -- это отстранённое созерцание, без сосредоточения на чём-либо отдельном (в пределе)...

Отсюда и разница между ними, невзирая на общую позу и единость конечной цели.

----------

Марина В (21.07.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> _Дзэн/чань_, по корням, -- это _джхана_ (пали) или _дхьяна_ (санскр.), т.е. "[полное/глубокое] сосредоточение".
> _Дзадзэн_ же -- яп. эквивалент кит. _цзочань_ (букв. "сидеть сосредоточенно").
> 
> _Випассана_ или _випашьяна_ (букв. "правильное/ясное ви'дение") -- это отстранённое созерцание, без сосредоточения на чём-либо отдельном (в пределе)...
> 
> Отсюда и разница между ними, невзирая на общую позу и единость конечной цели.


очень кстати) я думала совсем наоборот - что дзен - созерцание всего таким как есть, значит без сосредоточения на чем либо. и випассана, т.к. насколько я знаю там есть упражнения например на осознавание боли, желаний - есть сосредоточение на этих конкретных вещах. а оказывается все наоборот)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, насколько знаю, и в випассане есть моменты, связанные с сосредоточением.
Тем не менее -- в кач-ве иллюстрации -- полное сосредоточение, к примеру, на коане неприменимо в випассане...

----------

Марина В (21.07.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> чем больше об этом читаю, тем меньше понимаю ...


Дзэн - это метод внезапного просветления. Дзэн нельзя понять - его можно практиковать  :Smilie: 
Очень рекомендую: Шэн-янь "Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров" особенно 2 и 3 части, где комментарии разбиты по дням затворничества (в 1 части, трактаты практически без комментариев). Получите ответы на много вопросов о практике.

----------

Joy (22.10.2010), Андрей Урбанович (23.07.2010), Марина В (22.07.2010), Нагфа (22.07.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> В начале темы говорится, что задзен - это форма проведения медитации, в которой существует много различных методов как таковых, как я понимаю с упором на правильную позицию сидения.


дзадзэн не является формой медитации, также он не является и собственно медитацией.
Это реальный прорыв, это Великая Смерть, это за словами и за пониманием.
Также в дзадзэн не может быть никаких методов, ибо нет субъекта.
Возможно Вы путаете с дзадзэн методы успокоения ума или его сосредоточения, применяемых новичками в дзадзэн – тогда да, таких методов много, но это не дзадзэн.




> ...Таким образом, получается, что сидя в задзен можно практиковать випассану? Но насколько я знаю, такая техника - випассана применяется только в тхераваде и в дзен не признается.


Я бы сказал так: дзадзэн это прыжок на Пути, випассана – медленное, последовательное движение на Пути.

Дзадзэн и випассана существуют и различаются только потому, что различает и омрачен сам ученик. Кто чем кармически обусловлен, тот так и выбирает колесницу и искусные средства. Не более, ничего особого.

Также, дзадзэн и випассана это именно искусные средства, я бы даже сказал – искусственные, потому что Будда Гаутама совсем им не учил, они именно придуманы позднее, как вспомогательные средства для, скажем так, «ускорения» продвижения на Пути.
Мое личное мнение (естественно бездоказательное, просто мнение) – форма обучения у Аджана Чаа была наиболее близка к форме обучения, даваемого Буддой, чем дзэн-буддийская практика. Но это в начале, для новичка, а в итоге – ни грамма разницы ))

Повторюсь, в итоге – достигая другого берега, освобождаясь – Вы не увидите никакой разницы между дзадзэн и випассаной, это просто плоты разной формы и конструкции. Но они оба одинаково доставят Вас к другому берегу и каждый должен быть равно отброшен.




> чем больше об этом читаю, тем меньше понимаю, что это значит. какая-то абстракция, о которой все только говорят...


Ваши вопросы понятны, они закономерны, Вы должны спрашивать их и Вы не должны стыдиться или бояться своего непонимания. 
Просто при этом осознавайте, что ум именно так и работает – «чем больше об этом читаю, тем меньше понимаю». Любая книга, сутра – нарисованная лепешка, Вы можете поглощать их всю жизнь, более того, Вы сможете их блестяще понять и толковать, но только это не Дхарма. 

Поэтому дзадзэн и випассана не в книгах, не в сутрах и не в советах учителей, они исключительно внутри Вашего ума, вообще Путь Будды – внутри Вас, его нет нигде снаружи, именно поэтому древние говорили, что врата открыты всегда, путь открыт со всех сторон всегда.
Только Вы сами, своим телом и речами, можете выражать Дхарму, только через Вас будет выражаться Дхарма, в этом драгоценность рождения человеком.

Убедительно прошу Вас практиковать, путь Будды - только практика, здесь и сейчас,
не подходит дзадзэн, практикуйте випассану, или наоборот, самое главное – практикуйте ! т.е. *идите по Пути* !

Помните, *все буддийские труды – всего лишь сноски к дзадзэн* ! ))  (Саваки-роси)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Дхьяна -- это маленькая смерть, порознь.
Тихо прорастает на щеках поросль...
Чань идёт по свету, а меня уже нету!
Дхьяна -- это маленькая смерть..."
: )

----------


## Донтноу

Всем привет.
Моя медитация похожа на слоеный пирог.Где тесто это спокойное состояние ума,а начинка это множество мыслей,эмоционально окрашенных или же просто ерундовых.Частенько в тесте проскакивают всякие примеси из зернышек,плохо прожаренных мест и так далее,это соответствует тому когда я одновременно наблюдаю дыхание и мысли капают себе дальше.Я не прикладываю больших усилий чтобы было больше теста, не стараюсь быть более внимательным.Мне кажется что это пагубный процесс.Мозг перекипает и в итоге никакого результата.Больше напряжения у меня выдает меньше спокойствия,странно хотя все логично :Smilie: .Поэтому я оставил этот насильственный путь.Просто лежу,сижу,смотрю вот за всем этим,получается такой слоеный пирог.Поддерживая при этом кое какой минимальный уровень концентрации чтобы совсем уж не расползаться.
Теперь прошу вас дать каких советов, ну или сказать все нормально продолжай в том же духе.

----------


## Ersh

Да бросьте Вы это дело, зачем оно Вам...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Моя медитация похожа на слоеный пирог...Просто лежу,сижу,смотрю вот за всем этим,получается такой слоеный пирог. Поддерживая при этом кое какой минимальный уровень концентрации чтобы совсем уж не расползаться.
> Теперь прошу вас дать каких советов, ну или сказать все нормально продолжай в том же духе.


для дзэн нужна в первую очередь решимость. если таковой нет, то нет и практики, нет даже вступления на Путь. 
В общем, ничего буддийского я не вижу. 
Но это не значит "плохо" ни для меня, ни для вас.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Да бросьте Вы это дело, зачем оно Вам...


Зачем?Ох,ничего конкретного если честно.Просто спокойное времяпровождение.



> для дзэн нужна в первую очередь решимость. если таковой нет, то нет и практики, нет даже вступления на Путь. 
> В общем, ничего буддийского я не вижу. 
> Но это не значит "плохо" ни для меня, ни для вас.


И в чем же должна проявляться эта решимость?В разрывании пупка  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Ersh

> Зачем?Ох,ничего конкретного если честно.Просто спокойное времяпровождение.
> 
> И в чем же должна проявляться эта решимость?В разрывании пупка ?


Ну тогда в чем проблема, зачем Вам советы? Все у Вас хорошо, продолжайте в том же духе. Решимость должна проявляться хотя бы в попытке понять - зачем Вы что-то делаете. Если понятно зачем, тогда имеет смысл выстраивать правильную стратегию и решительно чего-то добиваться. Если непонятно, то можно и так.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Ну тогда в чем проблема, зачем Вам советы? Все у Вас хорошо, продолжайте в том же духе. Решимость должна проявляться хотя бы в попытке понять - зачем Вы что-то делаете. Если понятно зачем, тогда имеет смысл выстраивать правильную стратегию и решительно чего-то добиваться. Если непонятно, то можно и так.


Я не уверен что занимаюсь правильно, а оценить все это самому мне сложновато.
Делаю  это затем чтобы успокоить ум.Но мне просто кажется(да,вот именно в этом моменте мне и нужна оценка со стороны), что чем больше прикладываю усилий тем ум становится все беспокойней.Как будто пытаешься идти в две разные стороны.Хочется понять действительно ли это так или всего лишь лень,неведение или что угодно из этого внушает мне подобные мысли?

----------


## Takifugu

Донтноу
Не знаю,поможет ли Вам то что я скажу.Когда моего учителя спрашивали,как правильно медитировать,он говорил:"Просто сидите и все,не надо ничего создавать,не создавайте ничего".И как мне кажется,усилие тоже не надо создавать.Когда ум перебесится от явной(как ему кажется) бессмысленности данного занятия,в конце концов он успокоится.А нам того и надо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Донтноу
> Не знаю,поможет ли Вам то что я скажу.Когда моего учителя спрашивали,как правильно медитировать,он говорил:"Просто сидите и все,не надо ничего создавать,не создавайте ничего".И как мне кажется,усилие тоже не надо создавать.Когда ум перебесится от явной(как ему кажется) бессмысленности данного занятия,в конце концов он успокоится.А нам того и надо.


Конечно поможет, спасибо.

----------


## Ersh

> Я не уверен что занимаюсь правильно, а оценить все это самому мне сложновато.
> Делаю  это затем чтобы успокоить ум.Но мне просто кажется(да,вот именно в этом моменте мне и нужна оценка со стороны), что чем больше прикладываю усилий тем ум становится все беспокойней.Как будто пытаешься идти в две разные стороны.Хочется понять действительно ли это так или всего лишь лень,неведение или что угодно из этого внушает мне подобные мысли?


Ум успокаивать не надо. Ум успокоится сам, если Вы будете делать все, как надо, а не придумывать себе облегчение в практике.
Для начала, Вам все-таки надо сесть - не обязательно в лотос. Можно по-турецки, можно в сейдза, можно на специальную скамеечку. Выпрямить спину. несколько опустить подбородок. Принять устойчивую позу.  Расслабиться. Начать счет дыханий от одного до десяти и по кругу. Если возникают мысли - ничего с ними не делать, возвращатся к осознанному счету дыхания. Дышать животом, свободно. Делать это надо ежедневно по полчаса - двадцать минут, желательно два раза в сутки. Параллельно с этим вести нравственный образ жизни. Стараться никого не обижать, ни с кем не ругаться, не брать чужого, не употреблять алкоголь и наркотики и пр. Параллельно с этим изучать теорию - зачем Вы это делаете, и как это работает.
И тогда, может быть года через три, Вы сможете некоторое время находится в спокойном состоянии сознания. Для того, чтобы перейти к следующему этапу практики.

----------

Ho Shim (23.10.2010), Леонид Ш (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Ум успокаивать не надо. Ум успокоится сам, если Вы будете делать все, как надо, а не придумывать себе облегчение в практике.
> Для начала, Вам все-таки надо сесть - не обязательно в лотос. Можно по-турецки, можно в сейдза, можно на специальную скамеечку. Выпрямить спину. несколько опустить подбородок. Принять устойчивую позу.  Расслабиться. Начать счет дыханий от одного до десяти и по кругу. Если возникают мысли - ничего с ними не делать, возвращатся к осознанному счету дыхания. Дышать животом, свободно. Делать это надо ежедневно по полчаса - двадцать минут, желательно два раза в сутки. Параллельно с этим вести нравственный образ жизни. Стараться никого не обижать, ни с кем не ругаться, не брать чужого, не употреблять алкоголь и наркотики и пр. Параллельно с этим изучать теорию - зачем Вы это делаете, и как это работает.
> И тогда, может быть года через три, Вы сможете некоторое время находится в спокойном состоянии сознания. Для того, чтобы перейти к следующему этапу практики.


Я спрашивал не совсем про это.Ум и так утихает сам и спокойствие приходит и уходит.Это не проблема.Проблема заключается в вопросе стоит ли прикладывать больше усилий в практике, стараться стать более  сознательным, внимательным.Или же это бесполезное занятие и лучше чтобы эти качества  сами по себе вырастали из того уровня  внимательности, который есть на данный момент.Просто как кажется эти качества культивированные специально ,а не выросшие сами будут весьма искусственными и собственно говоря ничего не стоить.

----------


## Ersh

> Я спрашивал не совсем про это.Ум и так утихает сам и спокойствие приходит и уходит.Это не проблема.Проблема заключается в вопросе стоит ли прикладывать больше усилий в практике, стараться стать более  сознательным, внимательным.Или же это бесполезное занятие и лучше чтобы эти качества  сами по себе вырастали из того уровня  внимательности, который есть на данный момент.Просто как кажется эти качества культивированные специально ,а не выросшие сами будут весьма искусственными и собственно говоря ничего не стоить.


Если качества не культивировать, то ничего само не произойдет. Сами развиваются только клеши. Еще раз о важности понимания что, и зачем Вы делаете.
Из простой внимательности ничего не выйдет. Надо понимать на что и как направлять свою внимательность. И какого уровня должна она быть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Если качества не культивировать, то ничего само не произойдет. Сами развиваются только клеши. Еще раз о важности понимания что, и зачем Вы делаете.
> Из простой внимательности ничего не выйдет. Надо понимать на что и как направлять свою внимательность. И какого уровня должна она быть.


Практика ради практики разве не подходит?Такое направление по идее удаляет ненужные волнения насчет результатов и так далее.
Ладно, в любом случае спасибо за объяснения.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Практика ради практики разве не подходит?Такое направление по идее удаляет ненужные волнения насчет результатов и так далее.
> Ладно, в любом случае спасибо за объяснения.


Я тоже раньше думал, что моя мотивация —это практика ради практики. А потом я понял, что на самом деле я просто гонюсь за приятными ощущениями, которые даёт успокоение ума, а ещё хочу потешить своё самолюбие и почувствовать себя крутым буддистом.

----------


## Takifugu

> Практика ради практики разве не подходит?Такое направление по идее удаляет ненужные волнения насчет результатов и так далее.
> Ладно, в любом случае спасибо за объяснения.


Не очень понятно в чем проблема.Просто выполняете практику максимально точно в соответствии с предписаниями для этой практики.Это уже достаточные усилия.Остальное думаю от лукавого.Хочу в качестве примера привести дзэнскую историю.Она неканоническая,но достаточно точно передает суть."К мастеру обратился ученик с вопросом:"Учитель,я выполняю все Ваши предписания,но что я могу еще делать,чтобы ускорить свой прогресс?"На что мастер ответил очень коротко:Не свисти когда писаешь."

----------


## Донтноу

> Я тоже раньше думал, что моя мотивация —это практика ради практики. А потом я понял, что на самом деле я просто гонюсь за приятными ощущениями, которые даёт успокоение ума, а ещё хочу потешить своё самолюбие и почувствовать себя крутым буддистом.


Думаю что это не только у Вас такое, взять хотя бы меня :Big Grin: .Больной ум,больные устремления.Просто очередное заблуждение.Думаю что это ничего страшного, при правильной практике все уйдет.
Но собственно говоря да, наше эго настолько хитро что даже техники по уходу от него оно превращает в свою заслугу.Поэтому как мне кажется больше стремится или меньше стремится или даже стремится оставаться постоянным в практике  это ошибки.Хотя это всего лишь мое понимание.




> Не очень понятно в чем проблема.Просто выполняете практику максимально точно в соответствии с предписаниями для этой практики.Это уже достаточные усилия.Остальное думаю от лукавого.Хочу в качестве примера привести дзэнскую историю.Она неканоническая,но достаточно точно передает суть."К мастеру обратился ученик с вопросом:"Учитель,я выполняю все Ваши предписания,но что я могу еще делать,чтобы ускорить свой прогресс?"На что мастер ответил очень коротко:Не свисти когда писаешь."


Отличная история!Как таковой проблемы нету, просто мой первый пост перешел в разговор с Ersh'ом.

----------


## Ersh

> Как таковой проблемы нету, просто мой первый пост перешел в разговор с Ersh'ом.


Извините, я же сразу предположил, что у Вас все в порядке и ничего менять Вы не будете. Меня только насторожили вот эти вот слова в исходном Вашем посте:



> Мне кажется что это пагубный процесс.Мозг перекипает и в итоге никакого результата.Больше напряжения у меня выдает меньше спокойствия,странно хотя все логично


Если это не проблема, то все у Вас нормально. Но вообще лучше не делать практики, от которых перекипает мозг.

----------

Марина В (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010), Юй Кан (23.10.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

Я рад что все прояснилось.Прошу прощения если как-то размыто излагал мысли.

----------

Ersh (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> ...прикладывать больше усилий в практике, стараться стать более  сознательным, внимательным.


это дзэн




> ... Или ... чтобы эти качества  сами по себе вырастали из того уровня  внимательности, который есть на данный момент.


это метод, например, Аджана Ча




> ... Просто как кажется эти качества культивированные специально ,а не выросшие сами будут весьма искусственными и собственно говоря ничего не стоить.


випассана и дзэн сами по себе есть искусственные средства (и весьма искусны при этом))
Выбирайте тот метод, к которому кармически обусловлены.
Не позволяйте уму топтаться на одном месте бесконечно сравнивая и анализируя - может не остаться времени на практику.

----------

Won Soeng (15.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость. Медитировал рано утром - не мог сосредоточиться. Можно ли использовать какие-либо внешние "таймеры", например писк компьютера каждые 5 минут, чтобы "отстоять" состояние?

----------


## Марина В

> Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость. Медитировал рано утром - не мог сосредоточиться. Можно ли использовать какие-либо внешние "таймеры", например писк компьютера каждые 5 минут, чтобы "отстоять" состояние?


Я бы не стала пользоваться "таймерами".  :Smilie:  Вы про свою позу и дыхание не написали... И на чём состредотачиваетесь - счёт дыханий или... Если сидите правильно и правильно дышите, можно попробовать остановить или задержать дыхание, если брюшные мышцы напряжены, то быстро удаётся вернуть контроль. Если Вы совсем устали, лучше себя не мучить и подобрать другое время. Ну а ругать себя за засыпание точно не стоит.  :Smilie:

----------

Flex (15.11.2010), Won Soeng (15.11.2010), Юй Кан (15.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость. Медитировал рано утром - не мог сосредоточиться. Можно ли использовать какие-либо внешние "таймеры", например писк компьютера каждые 5 минут, чтобы "отстоять" состояние?


Не нужно никаких таймеров, старайтесь медитировать, когда Вы не сильно устали. Если медитируете уставшим, держите взгляд повыше, следите, чтобы глаза полностью не закрывались, держите спину и голову прямо. Можно перед медитацией поделать поклоны, чтобы взбодриться.

----------

Flex (15.11.2010), Won Soeng (15.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость. Медитировал рано утром - не мог сосредоточиться.


Медитируйте по выходным, не рано и не поздно.
Попробуйте "стояние столбом" или ходячую медитацию.

----------

Flex (15.11.2010), Won Soeng (15.11.2010), Марина В (15.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Медитируйте по выходным, не рано и не поздно.
> Попробуйте "стояние столбом" или ходячую медитацию.


Спасибо Денис за сноску на стояние столбом Чжаньчжуан. Сам этим занимаюсь. Очень укрепляет здоровье. Одно из базовых упражнений нэйгун (внутреннего цигун)  в ушу и в тайцзыцюань.
http://www.taiji.co.il/

----------

Flex (15.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость. Медитировал рано утром - не мог сосредоточиться. Можно ли использовать какие-либо внешние "таймеры", например писк компьютера каждые 5 минут, чтобы "отстоять" состояние?


Вам дали очень хорошие советы. Могу лишь добавить, что очень хорошим способом медитации является ходьба. Для ходьбы требуется чуть больший тонус, чем для сидения и часто это помогает развеять сонливость.

----------

Flex (15.11.2010), Марина В (15.11.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> Засыпаю во время медитации. Неловко себя чувствую после этого. Видимая причина лишь одна - усталость...


устали - отдохните\выспитесь,
уважайте дзадзэн,
не загрязняйте его.

----------

Flex (15.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

А можно себе ещё время от времени ухи растирать! : )
Вообще же не зря рекомендуют медитировать утром: мозги ещё "свежие" и не замусорены дневной морокой...
Потому если выбирать между утренней (пока ещё, с непривычки!) неспособностью сосредоточиться и вечерним однозначным клеванием носом, то... Чем не тема для медитации? : )

Но мучить себя дзадзэном -- точно не сто'ит. А то, упаси, подсознание "усвоит" дискомфорт от процесса и потом будет противиться всеми силами хоть в какое время.

----------

Марина В (15.11.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Медитируйте по выходным...


И всё же, надо бы - _каждый день_...  :Smilie:  А если *Flex* уточнит, _чем именно и как он занимается_, то можно будет дать более предметные советы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И всё же, надо бы - _каждый день_...  А если *Flex* уточнит, _чем именно и как он занимается_, то можно будет дать более предметные советы.


Ну раз человек засыпает после работы--это тоже медитация.
А так-то да, надо каждый день и каждую секунду  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина В

> Ну, раз человек засыпает после работы--это тоже медитация.


Не-не-не.  :Smilie:  Медитация, особенно в начале практики - это совсем про другое.

----------


## Flex

Режим нужно мне наладить.
Считаю дыхание, освобождаюсь от напряжения и приходящих мыслей. Поза - скрестив ноги, спина оперта на стену(проблемы с позвоночником есть), голова прямо. Поверхность жесткая, но ноги не затекают. Ссыпаюсь: либо просто "Включаюсь" и понимаю, что задремал, либо засыпаю вообще(лежа), но так однажды только было. Хватает меня минут на 20-40. Работал с вниманием(в прошлом) смотрел на цифровые часы, хватало на большее, но дыхани не считал, просто размышлял о разном, с условием "не переводить взгляда". Завтра утром попробую часов в 9 утра. Вообще имею подозрение, что всё делаю не так. Нужен учитель.

----------


## Нагфа

> Вообще имею подозрение, что всё делаю не так. Нужен учитель.


Я думаю, у многих на разных стадиях проходят такие мысли, это скорее всего сомнение - "а так ли я делаю, то ли делаю и т.п." Учитель конечно Вас может направить и поправить, но и Вы сами старайтесь не сбиваться. Если какая-то методика не приносит явный дискомфорт я думаю, стоит продолжать. (Хотя конечно многие как и Вы ищут оптимальный график) Если приносит, это повод задуматься почему и либо найти ответ, либо пока отложить.

----------

Flex (15.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Режим нужно мне наладить.
> Считаю дыхание, освобождаюсь от напряжения и приходящих мыслей. Поза - скрестив ноги, спина оперта на стену(проблемы с позвоночником есть), голова прямо. Поверхность жесткая, но ноги не затекают. Ссыпаюсь


При здоровой спине необходимость поддерживать осанку как раз предотвращает засыпание. Вам нужен какой-нибудь "источник напряжения" в теле. Например, попробуйте сидеть в полулотосе вместо четвертьлотоса и т.п.
Или лежите на твердом полу в шавасане. Уж не представляю, как сидеть с больной спиной.  :Confused:

----------

Flex (15.11.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Поза - скрестив ноги, спина оперта на стену(проблемы с позвоночником есть), голова прямо. Поверхность жесткая, но ноги не затекают.


Насколько серьёзные проблемы с позвоночником? Дело в том, что небольшие отклонения в позе возможны, да и в принципе, спина совершенно прямой (как аршин проглотил  :Smilie:  ) быть не должна. Сидите не на подушке? Если сидеть на подушке таким образом, чтобы вес тела полностью распределялся на колени, чуть подав вперёд талию и выпятив вперёд нижний отдел живота, прогиб в пояснице образуется естественным образом и с ним ничего не надо делать.  :Smilie:  И не повредит небольшой наклон шеи вперёд.  :Wink:  Грудь, плечи должны быть расслаблены и напряжения в них чувствоваться не должно. В идеале, воображаемая вертикаль должна проходить через центр лба, нос, подбородок, горло, пупок и копчик; однако небольшие отклонения, *при условии абсолютно комфортного самочувствия*, допустимы. Очень хорошо поставить напротив и сбоку два зеркала, понаблюдать за позой. Нужно добиться абсолютной неподвижности и чтобы она была комфортной. В результате всего этого, весь вес автоматически "падает" в даньтянь.



> ...Считаю дыхание, освобождаюсь от напряжения и приходящих мыслей...


По поводу дыхания и счёта, неплохо просто считать вдохи и выдохи, от одного до десяти, поначалу - шепотом. Потом, когда это будет привычно, считать в уме и только напрягать голосовые связки, при этом, на выдохе надо выпустить некоторое количество воздуха до того, как произносить следующую цифру, чтобы избежать ощущения давления в груди. Когда и это будет освоено, считать только в уме. И ещё, для того, чтобы подчеркнуть важность бдительности и осознания.  :Smilie:  _Неосознанно, не поддерживае живое внимание, заниматься дзадзен бессмысленно, а то и вредно_ (вот щас кто-нить страшилку расскажет  :Big Grin: ).

----------

Flex (16.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Режим нужно мне наладить.
> Считаю дыхание, освобождаюсь от напряжения и приходящих мыслей. Поза - скрестив ноги, спина оперта на стену(проблемы с позвоночником есть), голова прямо. Поверхность жесткая, но ноги не затекают.


Ноги не должны быть полностью скрещены, если Вы не садитесь в лотос или полулотос, то голени должны лежать параллельно, одна за другой. Опора спины на стену - основная Ваша ошибка, этого допускать нельзя, скорее всего в этом корень залипания. Если спина больная - экспериментируйте с высотой подушки, попробуйте позу сейдза с подушкой или со специальной скамеечкой. Не забывайте о глазах, они не должны быть полностью закрыты. Высота взгляда тоже регулируется в зависимости от состояния тела и сознания, при излишнем возбуждении взгляд опускается ниже и глаза прикрываются сильнее, при рассеянности, чрезмерной расслабленности и склонности к засыпанию, взгляд можно поднять повыше, а глаза приоткрыть пошире. Не забывайте про освещение, оно не должен быть слишком тусклым и в то же время не должно попадать прямо в глаза, если есть склонность к засыпанию, то дзадзен в темном или плохо освещенном помещении должен быть исключен. Вот еще немного о дзадзэн http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/zazen.html

----------

Flex (16.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (16.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

А вот ещё наставления знаменитого мастера медитации Сюйюня:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...meditazia.html

----------

Flex (16.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Сегодня медитировал с утра, успешно. Я был убежден, что не стоит использовать подушку, и остался при своем - медитировал на импровизированом коврике из сложеного тонкого одеяла. Далее буду вставать рано(мне это тяжело дается, но надо входить в режим!), надеюсь, что дискомфорта больше не будет. Спина у меня немного надорвана, раз-два в год испытываю неудобства(не могу сам встать из лежачего положения, не могу наклоняться), сроками 3-4 дня. Сегодня ДО медитации спина не болела, после - прихватило, но за минут 10 я пришел в норму. Каждому спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Flex

Ах, да, есть такие устройства, для коррекции осанки, состоящие из поясов и резинок. Можно ли их использовать, или лучше озадачить этим свой мозг?

----------


## Ersh

Некоторые японцы очень настаивают на правильной позе, китайцы как правило нет. Наверное все-таки правльная осанка некритична, и ум ей занимать не стоит.

----------

Flex (17.11.2010), Sergio (17.11.2010), Марина В (16.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сегодня медитировал с утра, успешно. Я был убежден, что не стоит использовать подушку, и остался при своем - медитировал на импровизированом коврике из сложеного тонкого одеяла. Далее буду вставать рано(мне это тяжело дается, но надо входить в режим!), надеюсь, что дискомфорта больше не будет. Спина у меня немного надорвана, раз-два в год испытываю неудобства(не могу сам встать из лежачего положения, не могу наклоняться), сроками 3-4 дня. Сегодня ДО медитации спина не болела, после - прихватило, но за минут 10 я пришел в норму. Каждому спасибо за ответ!


Что говорят врачи по поводу спины? Можно ведь постоянными очень постепенно наращиваемыми нагрузками восстанавливать мышцы...

У меня вылетали суставы (плечевые, по очереди -- так, что руку не мог поднять выше горизонта и никакая медицина не помогала, только -- йога и йога), и запястные мышцы или сухожилия (пробовал из-за этого, занимаясь дин. йогой, работать с фиксатором запястья, но потом и это вдруг снялось простым цигуном для кистей рук), и коленные (из-за пересиживания в лотосе : )...

В общем, если нет серьёзных разрывов, то... Да и с разрывами, мне кажется, можно работать, мягко и бережно разрабатывая, хотя, может быть, и не всегда.

В общем, всё, как обычно, упирается *в желание и терпение*. Враз, за день-два-неделю такие штуки не правятся.

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010), Марина В (16.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Врачам не показывался. Травму получил, когда, после неслабых нагрузок на морозе, поднял груз, стоявший за препядствием, для чего мне пришлось нагнуться над препядствием, подать руки вперед и т.д. Года 2-3 назад было. Теперь как простужу спину - повторяется. Мажусь, согреваю - проходит.

----------


## Марина В

> Врачам не показывался...


А неплохо бы... Мази да пояса с резиночками - это как скотчем и верёвочками подъёмный кран чинить.  :Smilie:  Надо укреплять мышцы спины, талии и живота. *Юй Кан* уже написал о йоге и цигун, да и тайцзи цюань не помешает, проверено на личном опыте.  :Smilie: 
А с подушкой Вы никогда не пробовали сидеть? Почему Вы убеждены в том, что её использовать не стоит?

----------

Юй Кан (16.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Некоторые японцы очень настаивают на правильной позе, китайцы как правило нет. Наверное все-таки правльная осанка некритична, и ум ей занимать не стоит.


Удивило, когда на фото, запечатлевшем встречу Путина с медитирующими монахами в Шаолине, некоторые из этих монахов сидели, сутулясь...

Там ещё смешной коммент был: 

"Владимиру Путину представилась возможность не только узнать об истории монастыря, но и "заглянуть за кулисы" древней обители, познакомившись с бытом монахов. В частности, глава государства зашел в комнаты, где живут обитатели монастыря. Президент осмотрел эти весьма скромные помещения, которые заставлены стандартными лежаками и маленькими шкафчиками. 

Путину также продемонстрировали и комнату для молитв и зал для медитации. Он пришел туда во время очередного сеанса. В зале царила тишина, и был приглушен свет, который пробивался сквозь дымок курящихся благовоний. 

Монахов, застывших неподвижно в позе лотоса по периметру зала, появление президента России нисколько не смутило, и они невозмутимо продолжали самосозерцание, которое должно привести их к просветлению, что и является самой сутью китайского буддизма. 

Путин уточнил у настоятеля Шаолиня, сколько времени проводят монахи в медитации. Тот ответил, что ежедневно это занятие занимает по 6-8 часов, а несколько дней в году - более 10 часов, которые монахи проводят неподвижно в позе лотоса. 

*Внимание президента также привлекли красные значки с китайской символикой, прикрепленные на рясах монахов. Путин спросил у настоятеля об их значении. Тот в ответ несколько смутился: "Это - к вашему визиту, означает, что монахи проверены службой безопасности"*."



Мне, лаоваю : ), всё же кажется, что спина (не только в дзадзэн) должна быть как можно более выпрямленной, чтоб, по меньшей мере, не деформировать внутренние органы. Особенно если медитация -- продолжительная. И вообще: самоощущение с прямой спиною -- качественно другое и, полагаю : ), при прочих равных условиях проживёшь дольше. ИМХО.

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010), Марина В (16.11.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Мне, всё же, кажется, что спина (не только в дзадзэн) должна быть как можно более выпрямленной, чтоб, по меньшей мере, не деформировать внутренние органы.


И мне так кажется.  :Smilie:  Говоря о небольших отклонениях в посадке, я имела в виду именно _небольшие_ отклонения.  :Smilie:  А ещё у многих с детства могут быть всякие лордозы-кифозы-сколиозы, с которыми, по большому счёту, уже ничего не поделаешь; а если стараться в этом случае изо всех сил распрямлять позвоночник сидя в дзадзен, то получится уже не медитация, а самоистязание...  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> И мне так кажется.  Говоря о небольших отклонениях в посадке, я имела в виду именно _небольшие_ отклонения.  А ещё у многих с детства могут быть всякие лордозы-кифозы-сколиозы, с которыми, по большому счёту, уже ничего не поделаешь; а если стараться в этом случае изо всех сил распрямлять позвоночник сидя в дзадзен, то получится уже не медитация, а самоистязание...


И неправда! : )

И кифоз, сколиоз и т.п. -- правится. Постоянным самоконтролем и практиками. И потом это переходит в привычку и становится удовольствием от самовыпрямляющейся спины. А сначала просто ставишь себе задачу: сохранять прямую спину в любых ситуациях, начиная от надевания обуви и далее -- везде.

Серьёзно. На себе проверено. Жена как-то пару лет назад сказала: "У тебя спина сейчас прямее, чем юности!"... А на очередном семинаре по ТЦЦ года три назад мужики спрашивали: "Ты как себе спину выпрямлял?" (Хотя я им не рассказывал, что она у меня стала прямее, чем год назад! : )

----------

Flex (17.11.2010), Алексей Каверин (24.07.2012), Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> И кифоз, сколиоз и т.п. -- правится. Постоянным самоконтролем и практиками.


Спорить не буду, но возможно - не в любом случае правится до конца. А стараться исправить неправильное положение позвоночника _необходимо_, с этим я согласна.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Удивило, когда на фото, запечатлевшем встречу Путина с медитирующими монахами в Шаолине, некоторые из этих монахов сидели, сутулясь...
> 
> Мне, лаоваю : ), всё же кажется, что спина (не только в дзадзэн) должна быть как можно более выпрямленной, чтоб, по меньшей мере, не деформировать внутренние органы. Особенно если медитация -- продолжительная. И вообще: самоощущение с прямой спиною -- качественно другое и, полагаю : ), при прочих равных условиях проживёшь дольше. ИМХО.


Более того, они часто вообще сидят по-турецки:

http://shifuyanlei.blogspot.com/

Я думаю, что проблема деформирования внутренних органов несколько преувеличенна, а если еще предварять медитацию добрым ицзицзином, то вообще несущественна :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не доходит мне, как может любая разминка (включая ицзицзин) устранить проблему многочасовой деформации внутр. органов... Хотя монахам, конечно, виднее. : )

При этом у меня шла речь вообще о прямой спине, а не только в позе лотоса или кактуса. : )

И вот, если кому нужно, упражнения для "перезагрузки" : ) позвоночника и поддерживающих его мышц.

1. *Спокойное, но с максимально возможной амплитудой*, вращение только тазом при предельной неподвижности всего, расположенного выше: по часовой, а потом -- против часовой. Вращений 20-30 в каждом направлении.

2. Такое же вращение только средней частью позвоночника при сохранении неподвижности таза, ног и всего, что выше средней части.

3. Такое же вращение только верхней частью, т.е. -- плечевого пояса...

4. Вращение головой.

Осваивается, как правило, не сразу.
Главное -- не спешить и делать всё тщательно, вплоть до того что начинать -- просто с движений той или иной частью пофазно: движение ею влево, вперёд, вправо, назад. А потом, соответственно -- в обратном направлении.

Делать -- аккуратно.
Если же есть проблемы с межпозвоночными дисками -- этот комплекс может быть и чреват... Т.е. в этом случае просто не знаю, что и как. Так что -- под вашу личную ответственность.

----------

Flex (17.11.2010), Алексей Е (24.07.2012), Денис К. (24.07.2012), Марина В (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не доходит мне, как может любая разминка (включая ицзицзин) устранить проблему многочасовой деформации внутр. органов...


Вероятно просто многие не в курсе, что это - проблема. Сколько сутулых людей вокруг, сколиоз вообще почти норма для современных школьников. Максимум на что хватает обычно паники - это пара недель наставлений "выпрямись", "не горбись", "сядь ровно" и т.п.

----------

Ersh (16.11.2010), Flex (17.11.2010), Алексей Е (24.07.2012), Марина В (17.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вероятно просто многие не в курсе, что это - проблема. Сколько сутулых людей вокруг, сколиоз вообще почти норма для современных школьников. Максимум на что хватает обычно паники - это пара недель наставлений "выпрямись", "не горбись", "сядь ровно" и т.п.


  Нет, уж коли зло пресечь,
  Собрать все книги бы да сжечь!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Удивило, когда на фото, запечатлевшем встречу Путина с медитирующими монахами в Шаолине, некоторые из этих монахов сидели, сутулясь...


Дык может это и не монахи, а переодетые гэбисты  :Smilie: 





> Мне, лаоваю : ), всё же кажется, что спина (не только в дзадзэн) должна быть как можно более выпрямленной, чтоб, по меньшей мере, не деформировать внутренние органы. Особенно если медитация -- продолжительная. И вообще: самоощущение с прямой спиною -- качественно другое и, полагаю : ), при прочих равных условиях проживёшь дольше. ИМХО.


Спина однозначно должна быть прямой, конечно допускается естественный изгиб позвоночника в районе шеи и поясницы, но в право-лево сутулится никак нельзя. И с деформацией внутренних органов это никак не связано. Это напрямую связано с цзочань, успокоением ума и самадхи.

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010), Юй Кан (17.11.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Я был убежден, что не стоит использовать подушку, и остался при своем - медитировал на импровизированом коврике из сложеного тонкого одеяла.


Плюньте на убеждения - делайте как вам удобно. Смысл правильной позы в том, чтобы она не отвлекала, а как это будет, с прямой спиной или ссутулясь, с подушкой или на голом полу - не важно. 




> Засыпаю во время медитации.


Я в такой ситуации сплю. Сидя не проспишь больше 5 минут, зато просыпаешься свежим и бодрым. Какой смысл 30 минут бороться со сном и чувствовать себя неловко, если можно 5 минут поспать и чувствовать себя хорошо?

----------

Ersh (17.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Марина В (17.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Удивило, когда на фото, запечатлевшем встречу Путина с медитирующими монахами в Шаолине, некоторые из этих монахов сидели, сутулясь...
> 
> Там ещё смешной коммент был: 
> 
> "Владимиру Путину представилась возможность не только узнать об истории монастыря, но и "заглянуть за кулисы" древней обители, познакомившись с бытом монахов. В частности, глава государства зашел в комнаты, где живут обитатели монастыря. Президент осмотрел эти весьма скромные помещения, которые заставлены стандартными лежаками и маленькими шкафчиками. 
> 
> Путину также продемонстрировали и комнату для молитв и зал для медитации. Он пришел туда во время очередного сеанса. В зале царила тишина, и был приглушен свет, который пробивался сквозь дымок курящихся благовоний. 
> 
> Монахов, застывших неподвижно в позе лотоса по периметру зала, появление президента России нисколько не смутило, и они невозмутимо продолжали самосозерцание, которое должно привести их к просветлению, что и является самой сутью китайского буддизма. 
> ...


Вот что по этому поводу говорит самый знаменитый мастер медитации современности Сюйюнь:

1.6. Что нужно знать о сидении в медитации

Обычные повседневные дела все они совершаются на Пути ( в Дао). Изначально не нужно никаких залов медитации и не только сидение в лотосе является медитацией. Однако, зал медитации, сидение в медитации предназначены для нас, живых существ эпохи, в которой мало мудрости и много кармических препятствий.
Сидя в медитации необходимо правильно регулировать тело и сознание. Если этого не сделать, то это не только может привести к болезням, но и к сумасшествию (бесноватости), что очень было бы прискорбно. Сидение по часам и в перерывах хождение кругами в зале медитации предназначены именно для регулирования тела и сознания. Кроме того, существует много других способов регулирования, о которых расскажу вкратце.
Сидя в позе лотоса, (Начинающим в целях избежания травм сухожилий, которые очень долго залечиваются, следует начинать с позы полулотоса. И только когда вы сможете без труда сидеть в полулотосе около часа, можете приступать к освоению полной позы лотоса, которая является идеальной позой для медитации. Прим. переводчика) следует сидеть прямо, следуя естественности. Нельзя искусственно выпрямлять поясницу, в противном случае ци (энергия) "огня" поднимется кверху, после чего будет много сна в уголках глаз, будет дурной запах изо рта и ощущение "ци" в голове. Нельзя думать о еде и питье, что может привести к харканью кровью. Нельзя также сгибать поясницу и опускать голову, что может вызвать сонливость. Если чувствуете сонливость, откройте широко глаза, выпрямите несколько раз поясницу, легко подвигайте ягодицами и сонливость сама собой пройдёт. Если вы тренировались слишком торопливо и чувствуете, что сознание напряжено, следует всё отбросить и немного отдохнуть, постепенно вы почувствуете себя лучше и тогда можно продолжить тренировку. В противном случае, со временем вы станете раздражительны и вспыльчивы, и даже можете впасть в бесноватость. Когда вы получите пользу от сидячей медитации, у вас будет много внутренних переживаний, которые не возможно все перечислить, но вы не должны к ним привязываться и тогда они вам не помешают. Как говорят в народе: "Увидев необычайное, не удивляйся и оно само собой исчезнет". Даже если вы увидите, как черти и злые духи приходят досаждать вам, не обращайте на них внимания и не бойтесь. Даже увидев, как Будда Шакьямуни приходит к вам, чтобы благословить вас потиранием темени и сказать вам о вашем святом предназначении, не обращайте на него внимания и не радуйтесь. Как говорится в сутре Шурангама: "Не думайте о божественности, и это будет называться добрым положением. Если вы создадите для себя понятие о божественности и святости чего-либо, вы тотчас попадёте под влияние своры нечистой силы".
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...meditazia.html

----------

Lion Miller (13.05.2011), Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Леонид Ш (17.11.2010), Юй Кан (17.11.2010)

----------


## Takifugu

[QUOTE=Поляков;370047]Плюньте на убеждения - делайте как вам удобно. Смысл правильной позы в том, чтобы она не отвлекала, а как это будет, с прямой спиной или ссутулясь, с подушкой или на голом полу - не важно. 

В таком случае самая правильная поза - лежа на диване.Дзадзэн все-же практика.Лучше выполнять ее в соответствии с предписаниями той школы в которой Вы практикуете.Хорошие предписания насчет правильного сидения есть в школе сото:http://soto-zen.ru/AitkenMethod.htm
А шаолиньские монахи все китайские кгбшники.В китае сейчас буддизм существует лишь как антураж,дань традиции.Духа давно уже нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вероятно просто многие не в курсе, что это - проблема. Сколько сутулых людей вокруг, сколиоз вообще почти норма для современных школьников. Максимум на что хватает обычно паники - это пара недель наставлений "выпрямись", "не горбись", "сядь ровно" и т.п.


Памятуя о своём сколиозе и о том как жена -- рассказывала мне в назидание -- с детства правила себе спину, для чего старалась спать на спине на жёстком ложе, дочку нашу, пока она не освоила прямую спину, молча, проходя мимо, поглаживал по спине. А она говорила: "Спасибо : )".

Вообще есть простой принцип: "Делать нужно -- хорошо, а плохо -- само получится". : )

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае самая правильная поза - лежа на диване.


Да-да. Лучше делать дзадзен лежа на диване, чем не делать вовсе  :Smilie: 
В сото поза очень важна, в кван ум - совсем не на первом месте. И там и там дзадзен приводит к пробуждению. 

Какая правильная поза у ума?

----------

Марина В (17.11.2010)

----------


## Takifugu

> Да-да. Лучше делать дзадзен лежа на диване, чем не делать вовсе 
> В сото поза очень важна, в кван ум - совсем не на первом месте. И там и там дзадзен приводит к пробуждению. 
> 
> Какая правильная поза у ума?


 :Smilie:  Ну,вообще-то дзадзен переводится как "сидячий дзен",так что для практики лежа на диване должно быть какое-то другое название,типа "лежачий дзен".
А у ума будет та поза в которой сидит тело.Поправьте если заблуждаюсь.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А у ума будет та поза в которой сидит тело.Поправьте если заблуждаюсь.


Наоборот!

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

А кинхин переводится как ходячий дзен  :Wink: 

Вообще-то - медитация в неподвижности, и медитация в движении.
Неподвижность ума определяет неподвижность тела. Движение ума определяет движение тела.

Правильное самадхи включает в себя стабилизацию ума, успокоение ума, объединение ума, направление ума. 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-94.htm
http://dalma.ru/library/literat/yspokyma.html

----------


## Sergio

> Какая правильная поза у ума?


У ума нет неправильной позы, только в результате собственного несовершенства, мы видим изъяны в уме, не так-ли?

"Существующую природу не улучшай! Но сутью принебрег глупец - и осознанью пустоты искусно клетку смастерил и улучшал и улучшал и ложью сердце омрачил" Лончен Рабжам

----------


## Юй Кан

Если буквально и по-русски, то кит. 座禅 или _цзочань_ (яп. _дзадзэн_) переводится как "сидеть в сосредоточении".
Именно сидеть, а не лежать. : )

А 经行 или _цзинсин_ (яп. _кинхин_) -- просто "ходить вдоль, прохаживаться".

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Леонид Ш (18.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В общем, у-вэй.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У ума нет неправильной позы


Иногда люди промахиваются, даже попадая в цель. Вы смогли показать одну правильную и семь неправильных поз ума, при этом полагая неправильными их все  :Smilie:

----------

Sergio (17.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если буквально и по-русски, то кит. 座禅 или _цзочань_ (яп. _дзадзэн_) переводится как "сидеть в сосредоточении".
> Именно сидеть, а не лежать. : )
> 
> А 经行 или _цзинсин_ (яп. _кинхин_) -- просто "ходить вдоль, прохаживаться".


Никто и не сомневался  :Smilie:  В конце-концов все монахи именно сидят. Однако ответ на вопрос "можно ли курить во время медитации" так и остался зависимым от умения этот вопрос задать  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никто и не сомневался  В конце-концов все монахи именно сидят. Однако ответ на вопрос "можно ли курить во время медитации" так и остался зависимым от умения этот вопрос задать


Кто-то знал и сомневался, кто-то не знал и не сомневался...
Но зачем людям мозги пудрить, словами играя и сыпя "коанами"? % )
Игры в упаю, да? : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но зачем людям мозги пудрить, словами играя и сыпя "коанами"? % )
> Игры в упаю, да? : )


Разминка между дзадзенами  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Хорошие предписания насчет правильного сидения есть в школе сото:http://soto-zen.ru/AitkenMethod.htm


Правильное сидение у каждого свое. Какое-то всеобщее правильное сидение - это сферический конь. 

Еще вспомнил историю про сон в дзадзэн. Дзэн-мастер Ман Гонг (а может Ко Бонг, не помню уже) когда садился, клал себе на ладонь две медные ваджры и когда он, случалось, засыпал, ваджры со звоном скатывались на пол и будили его.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто-то знал и сомневался, кто-то не знал и не сомневался...
> Но зачем людям мозги пудрить, словами играя и сыпя "коанами"? % )
> Игры в упаю, да? : )


Никаких игр и коанов. Где Вы их только видите?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

[QUOTE=Takifugu;370163]


> А шаолиньские монахи все китайские кгбшники.В китае сейчас буддизм существует лишь как антураж,дань традиции.Духа давно уже нет.


Это кто Вам сказал? Или Вы сами в этом убедились, побывав в Китае?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Наставления Мастера Фоюаня ("Источник Будды") - настоящего просветлённого буддийского Мастера в Китае нашего времени:

См.
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...uan/fouan.html

----------

Юй Кан (18.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никаких игр и коанов. Где Вы их только видите?


Вот пример из разряда "не знал и не сомневался":



> А кинхин переводится как ходячий дзен 
> 
> Вообще-то - медитация в неподвижности, и медитация в движении.


А вот и "коаны":



> Какая правильная поза у ума?





> Иногда люди промахиваются, даже попадая в цель. Вы смогли показать одну правильную и семь неправильных поз ума, при этом полагая неправильными их все


Для понятности: моя реплика об играх в упаю не была обвинением. Была лишь улыбкой по поводу иллюзии собственного знания и попыток имитации неимитируемого по определению. : )
И это, мне кажется, проще признать, чем пытаться опровергнуть, выдавая одно за другое.
Продолжать не буду.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Продолжать не буду.


В общем-то и начинать не стоило  :Smilie:  Вам показалось, даже не стоит и переживаний. Потому что Вы использовали буквальные переводы, а речь шла о практическом использовании того, что в традиции обозначается словами без собственно перевода. Ну и там где Вы увидели коаны  :Smilie:  Не видели никогда, как люди загадками развлекаются? Могу научить Вас раз и навсегда одному ответу на любой коан, когда его задает Вам не учитель в ответ на Вашу же просьбу учить Вас.

Игнорируете коан и занимаетесь своим делом. Если человек проявляет навязчивость - объясняете, что его вопрос Вас не заинтересовал. 

Тем не менее, извините, если задел Ваши чувства справедливости и эстетики  :Smilie:  Хочу поблагодарить Вас за точные буквальные переводы слов. Не могу сказать, что в данном случае пригодились, но возможно, когда-нибудь в будущем это сыграет свою роль.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем не менее, извините, если задел Ваши чувства справедливости и эстетики  Хочу поблагодарить Вас за точные буквальные переводы слов. Не могу сказать, что в данном случае пригодились, но возможно, когда-нибудь в будущем это сыграет свою роль.


Да не стоит, право, и благодарности...
А то вдруг не сыграет роли? И тогда благодарность окажется лишь пустой и неискренней, да ещё и со встроенной туда едкостью, фигурой речи. : )

Ну, и знакомые мне -- благодаря, в частности, BTR -- фигуры класса "простите меня за то что вам показалось" -- туда же...

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Можете договориться, например: БТР не рассказывает коаны, а Юй Кан не использует смайлик % )

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010), Юй Кан (18.11.2010)

----------


## Good

Хочу выразить личную благодарность: БТРу - за его мягкую, сострадательную способность в помощи вопрошающим и практическую составляющую того,  «что в традиции обозначается словами без собственно перевода», а Юй Кану – за отличные переводы и за бесценную возможность на родном языке читать сутры.
Низкий Вам поклон, ребята.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010), Юй Кан (18.11.2010)

----------


## Sergio

> 经行 или _цзинсин_ (яп. _кинхин_) -- просто "ходить вдоль, прохаживаться".


Раз уж затронули дзадзен, давайте посмотрим и на ошибки цзинсин.

Кто и как "объеденяется" со скрипом и хрустом ног во время ходьбы, какую скорость включает и как поворачивается (в ограниченном пространстве)  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можете договориться, например: БТР не рассказывает коаны, а Юй Кан не использует смайлик *% )*


Я готов! Тем паче, что смайл *%)* с пробелом никогда и не использую. : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Раз уж затронули дзадзен, давайте посмотрим и на ошибки цзинсин.
> 
> Кто и как "объеденяется" со скрипом и хрустом ног во время ходьбы, какую скорость включает и как поворачивается (в ограниченном пространстве)


Как нас раз и навсегда научил BTR, на такие вопросы неизменно следует отвечать глубоким игнором. (А иначе ты -- плохой ученик BTR'а, и вообще!.. : )

С тем уточнением, что, даже отвечая на них, следует всячески отрицать, будто такие вопросы тебя как-то волнуют. : ))

----------

Sergio (19.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С тем уточнением, что, даже отвечая на них, следует всячески отрицать, будто такие вопросы тебя как-то волнуют. : ))


Дабы и научаемый не волновался по пустякам.
Конечно, может показаться, что дзен поощряет незнание и отрицалово.

----------

Sergio (19.11.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

В последнее время мне кажется что сознание как тонкая, невесомая пленочка.Она может запросто схлопнуться и ничего не поделаешь.И когда оно схлопнеться то может произойти что угодно.Меня это довольно сильно пугает.Так вот, если не будет некой, пусть даже искусственно созданной системы поведения в мозгу то почему тогда, если меня вдруг схватит псхиоз, я не начну резать людей в метро?Такое же вполне реально может произойти.Особенно если не держать этот псхиоз в себе намеренно.Еще кажется что если не  прикладывать каких-либо усилий  для восприятия то просто можно грохнутся на землю, без сознания.Просто потому что процесс восприятия останавливается.
То есть кажется, что как раз от этого "просто неделания" может произойти что-то совсем не крутое, что описал выше.
Короче говоря я запутался.Проясните мне этот момент.

----------


## Марина В

> ...от этого "просто неделания" может произойти что-то совсем не крутое...


Вы опишите подробно, чем Вы занимаетесь, как, на чём сосредотачиваетесь...

----------


## Донтноу

Это происходит в обыденной обстановке.Сидишь за компом или идешь по улице и просто понимаешь что до того не прикладываешь ни к чему усилий, что запросто все может отключится в мозгу и исчезнуть.

----------


## Марина В

> ...запросто все может отключится в мозгу и исчезнуть...


Никуда ничего не исчезнет. Гм... а никаких *этаких* проблем не было никогда? Тысячу раз извиняюсь за такой вопрос!

----------


## Донтноу

Неа, даже ходил к психиатору как-то раз, замеряли чего-то.Вроде сказали что все более менее ок с головой.
Просто думаю, может это результаты практики и лучше оставить?

----------


## Марина В

О практике Вы так ничего и не написали... А это состояние, видимо - просто игра воображения. Выбросьте его из головы.

----------

Донтноу (01.12.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

Ясно, хорошо.
Да практика как практика, ничего особенного.Смотреть за дыханием.То что уже не раз советовали и здесь, и в живую один человек из небольшой группы увлекающихся.

----------


## Марина В

В Санкт-Петербурге есть возможность получить наставления в медитации. Я бы воспользовалась этим.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В последнее время мне кажется что сознание как тонкая, невесомая пленочка.Она может запросто схлопнуться и ничего не поделаешь.И когда оно схлопнеться то может произойти что угодно.Меня это довольно сильно пугает.Так вот, если не будет некой, пусть даже искусственно созданной системы поведения в мозгу то почему тогда, если меня вдруг схватит псхиоз, я не начну резать людей в метро?Такое же вполне реально может произойти.Особенно если не держать этот псхиоз в себе намеренно.Еще кажется что если не  прикладывать каких-либо усилий  для восприятия то просто можно грохнутся на землю, без сознания.Просто потому что процесс восприятия останавливается.
> То есть кажется, что как раз от этого "просто неделания" может произойти что-то совсем не крутое, что описал выше.
> Короче говоря я запутался.Проясните мне этот момент.


Вам стоит внимательнее отнестись к практическому развитию нравственности. Это основа для медитации. При правильном воззрении, правильных мыслях, словах и действиях, не должно возникать тех страхов и опасений, которые у Вас возникают. Сама по себе медитация, без правильного буддийского воззрения и нравственности, может быть опасна. Если сосредотачиваться с неправильными или злыми помыслами, то такая медитация только будет развивать и усугублять неправильное поведение и зло.

----------

Донтноу (02.12.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

> Вам стоит внимательнее отнестись к практическому развитию нравственности. Это основа для медитации. При правильном воззрении, правильных мыслях, словах и действиях, не должно возникать тех страхов и опасений, которые у Вас возникают. Сама по себе медитация, без правильного буддийского воззрения и нравственности, может быть опасна. Если сосредотачиваться с неправильными или злыми помыслами, то такая медитация только будет развивать и усугублять неправильное поведение и зло.


Отличный ответ!Вот это мне действительно поможет.Каким образом мне стоит практиковать нравственность, не подскажете?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Отличный ответ!Вот это мне действительно поможет.Каким образом мне стоит практиковать нравственность, не подскажете?


Вот что пишет о Восьмеричном Пути Мастер Син Юнь:

Благородный Восьмеричный Путь ссылается на восемь правильных шагов, которые приведут к прекращению страдания. Этими шагами являются правильное понимание, правильная мысль, правильная речь, правильное действие, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная внимательность и правильное сосредоточение. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, кажется очень простым, но понять его полностью, не так уж просто. Давайте рассмотрим каждый из элементов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

а. Правильное Понимание

Правильное понимание есть то, что позволяет сохранить свою веру в истину, сталкиваясь с изменчивостью и трудностями. Мирские знания могут быть и хорошими и плохими. Иногда они не достоверны и могут ввести нас в заблуждение. Давайте взглянем на китайский иероглиф, невежество (чи). Он состоит из двух иероглифов: чжи, что означает, знание и пинь, что значит болезнь. Таким образом, когда знание становится поврежденным, оно превращается в невежество. Некоторые люди очень умны, но когда они делают плохие вещи, это вдвойне опасно! Например, Гитлер и император Цинь Ши являются двумя хорошо известными историческими деятелями, которые были умными, но дьявольски злыми. Таким образом, глубокое знание человека, не обязательно находится в прямой зависимости от его нравствености. Знание, как острый нож. Если не используется должным образом, это может повредить другим. Поэтому для нас очень важно знать, как превратить знания в мудрость и правильное понимание.

Преобразовать знание в мудрость и правильное понимание непросто. Принцип такой же, как и в фотографии. Фокус, расстояние и скорость затвора должны быть соответствующим образом скорректированы, прежде чем можно снять четкую и красивую картинку. Кроме того,человек может видеть истинную природу жизни и вселенной, как она есть только тогда, когда он имеет правильное понимание. Если не хватает правильного понимания при наблюдении этого мира, совершаются серьезные ошибки. Это похоже на наблюдение за цветами через густой туман или, на то, как слепые люди чувствуют слона.

Учения и методы практики буддизма, многочисленны и разнообразны с учетом различных потребностей людей. Все люди должны развивать свою практику в соответствии со своими возможностями. Все живые существа должны развивать правильное понимание. Те, кто стремится идти по пути шравак и пратьекабудд должны понимать Концепцию Обусловленного Возникновения. Те, кто практикует путь махаянского Бодхисаттвы должны понять мудрость Шуньяты. И наконец, Будды - это просветленные, реализовавшие праджня. Эта последовательность практики правильного понимания, Обусловленного Возникновения, шуньяты и праджна подобно  постепенному прогрессу ученика в его образовании от начальной школы, средней школы и высшей школы и заканчивая выпускником университета. Когда мы находимся на начальном этапе изучения буддизма, мы должны развить правильное знание и правильное понимание. Когда мы находимся на среднем уровне, мы должны наблюдать Истину Обусловленного Возникновения. На высоком уровне мы должны созерцать мудрость шуньяты, и на заключительном этапе мы должны развить праджня. Эти прогрессивные этапы развития. Уровень, которого мы достигаем, зависит от наших собственных усилий. Независимо от того, на каком уровне мы находимся, все мы должны начать с правильного понимания. Таким образом, правильное понимание очень важно и является первым шагом который мы должны сделать при изучении буддизма.

б. Правильная мысль

Правильная мысль- это правильная воля, решение, и созерцание. Это значит не думать мысли жадности, ненависти и невежества. Эти три яда жадности, ненависти и невежества - наши главные препятствия на пути к просветлению. Они постоянно занимают наши умы и загрязняют нашу чистую природу. И от этих трех ядов не просто избавиться. Мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы постоянно поддерживать правильное мышление, необходимое для преодоления этих трех ядов и вступить на путь Будды.

в. Правильная Речь

Использование правильной речи означает, что мы не должны лгать, клеветать на других, использовать грубые выражения, или легкомысленную речь. Как говорят: "Болезнь входит через рот, несчастье выскакивает из наших уст". Наш рот - очень острое оружие. Если мы говорим, что-то неприемлемое, мы не только причиняем боль другим, но и вредим себе. Таким образом, очень важно тщательно выбирать слова.


г. Правильное действие

Правильное действие означает, что мы не должны убивать, воровать, участвовать в сексуальных излишествах, или принимать одурманивающие вещества любого рода. Кроме воздержания от злых дел, мы также должны активно творить добрые дела.

д. Правильные средства к существованию

Правильные средства к существованию ссылаются на правильный способ зарабатывания на жизнь, воздержание от неэтичных должностей, таких,как  управление игорными домами, продажа спиртных напитков или оружия, а также работа на скотобойнях. Кроме того, частью правильного образа жизни являются полезные для жизни привычки, такие как правильный сон, правильное питание, занятие спортом, отдых и работа. Правильные средства к существованию не только способствуют повышению эффективности и хорошему здоровью, а также позволяют нам жить счастливой семейной жизнью в стабильном обществе.

д. Правильное усилие

Есть четыре правильных усилия: 1) предотвращение зла, которое еще не возникло, 2) искоренение возникшего зла, 3) зарождение хорошего, что еще не вступило в бытие, и 4), сохранение и приумножение хорошее, что уже возникло.

е. Правильная внимательность

Соблюдать правильную внимательность значит сохранять внимание, осознанность и ум сосредоточенный на Четырех Основах Внимательности: 1) тело нечистое, 2) ощущения всегда приводят к страданиям, 3) внимание непостоянно, 4) все дхармы не имеют самосущности.

Если мы всегда помним о непостоянстве, страдании и бессамостности, мы не будем жадничать ради незначительных преимуществ в этом мире. Мы будем старательно стремиться к установлению Истины.

з. Правильное сосредоточение

Правильное сосредоточение ссылается на четыре этапа дхьяны(медитативной концентрации). Это означает, что мы должны сконцентрировать нашу волю и мысли с помощью медитации.

Если мы сможем в полной мере освоить восемь элементов этого Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, мы с легкостью достигнем вершины Буддовости.

Для практики Восьмеричного Пути, мирянину полезно принять обеты Панча Шила:
   1. отказ от убийства живых существ; 

   2. отказ от воровства, присвоения того, что принадлежит другому; 

   3. отказ от злоупотребления доверием, лжи и обмана; 

   4. воздержание от неправильного сексуального поведения; 

   5. отказ от употребления опьяняющих напитков и от всего, что затрудняет самоконтроль.

Так же важна практика парамит.

----------

Won Soeng (02.12.2010), Донтноу (02.12.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

Спасибо.То есть нравственность и взращивание ее это так же необходимо как и сама практика по себе?Я так понял.
Ну и по идее то все сходится.Может быть просто нравственность даже важнее просто практики.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Спасибо.То есть нравственность и взращивание ее это так же необходимо как и сама практика по себе?Я так понял.
> Ну и по идее то все сходится.Может быть просто нравственность даже важнее просто практики.


Можно сказать, что нравственность - важная составляющая практики.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё и такой (более древний) вариант наставлений по практике: "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм".

----------

Марина В (02.12.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

А принимать обеты можно только у дзенского мастера?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А принимать обеты можно только у дзенского мастера?


Можете принять у Тхеравадинского монаха или у Тибетского ламы. Вы принимаете обеты у того, с кем разделяете прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------

Донтноу (02.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Донтноу

Хорошо.Спасибо.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из наставлений Мастера Сюйюня о дзадзэн (сидячей медитации)

1.6. Что нужно знать о сидении в медитации

Обычные повседневные дела все они совершаются на Пути ( в Дао). Изначально не нужно никаких залов медитации и не только сидение в лотосе является медитацией. Однако, зал медитации, сидение в медитации предназначены для нас, живых существ эпохи, в которой мало мудрости и много кармических препятствий.
Сидя в медитации необходимо правильно регулировать тело и сознание. Если этого не сделать, то это не только может привести к болезням, но и к сумасшествию (бесноватости), что очень было бы прискорбно. Сидение по часам и в перерывах хождение кругами в зале медитации предназначены именно для регулирования тела и сознания. Кроме того, существует много других способов регулирования, о которых расскажу вкратце.
Сидя в позе лотоса, (Начинающим в целях избежания травм сухожилий, которые очень долго залечиваются, следует начинать с позы полулотоса. И только когда вы сможете без труда сидеть в полулотосе около часа, можете приступать к освоению полной позы лотоса, которая является идеальной позой для медитации. Прим. переводчика) следует сидеть прямо, следуя естественности. Нельзя искусственно выпрямлять поясницу, в противном случае ци (энергия) "огня" поднимется кверху, после чего будет много сна в уголках глаз, будет дурной запах изо рта и ощущение "ци" в голове. Нельзя думать о еде и питье, что может привести к харканью кровью. Нельзя также сгибать поясницу и опускать голову, что может вызвать сонливость. Если чувствуете сонливость, откройте широко глаза, выпрямите несколько раз поясницу, легко подвигайте ягодицами и сонливость сама собой пройдёт. Если вы тренировались слишком торопливо и чувствуете, что сознание напряжено, следует всё отбросить и немного отдохнуть, постепенно вы почувствуете себя лучше и тогда можно продолжить тренировку. В противном случае, со временем вы станете раздражительны и вспыльчивы, и даже можете впасть в бесноватость. Когда вы получите пользу от сидячей медитации, у вас будет много внутренних переживаний, которые не возможно все перечислить, но вы не должны к ним привязываться и тогда они вам не помешают. Как говорят в народе: "Увидев необычайное, не удивляйся и оно само собой исчезнет". Даже если вы увидите, как черти и злые духи приходят досаждать вам, не обращайте на них внимания и не бойтесь. Даже увидев, как Будда Шакьямуни приходит к вам, чтобы благословить вас потиранием темени и сказать вам о вашем святом предназначении, не обращайте на него внимания и не радуйтесь. Как говорится в сутре Шурангама: "Не думайте о божественности, и это будет называться добрым положением. Если вы создадите для себя понятие о божественности и святости чего-либо, вы тотчас попадёте под влияние своры нечистой силы".
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...meditazia.html

Из наставлений, данных Мастером Сюйюнем  во время периода усиленных недельных медитаций:

Эта школа, передаваемая вне рамок религии, не опирающаяся на письменность (язык). Это высшая школа, которую сразу можно взять на себя. Последующие поколения называли её обобщённо как Дхъяна. Но нужно знать, что Дхъяна, изложенная в Махапраджне сутре, имеет более 20 разновидностей, и все они не приводят к конечной истине. Только Дхъяна школы Ворот Патриархов (Чань) не устанавливает ступеней и рангов, её можно постигнуть и взять на себя в это же мгновение. Наивысшая Дхъяна (Чань) видения природы и становления Буддой разве зависит она от недельных медитативных затворов? Только из-за того, что способности живых существ с каждым днём ухудшаются, и у них огромное количество заблудших мыслей, поэтому патриархи для их пользы специально придумали адаптированные Дхармы (учения).
Эта школа (ворот патриархов, Чань), начиная с Махакашьяпы и по сей день, насчитывает уже 60-70 поколений. В династию Тан и Сун (7-13 вв.) Чань процветал по всей Поднебесной. Сейчас он пришёл в полный упадок. Только в монастырях Цзиньшань, Гаоминь и Баогуан ещё более или менее поддерживают традицию и только. Поэтому сейчас в школе ворот патриархов очень мало талантливых. Даже проводимые теперь недельные затворы во многом не соответствуют своему содержанию.
В прошлом Седьмой патриарх Цинюань Синсы спросил Шестого Патриарха: "Чем надо заниматься, чтобы не иметь рангов?" Патриарх в ответ спросил: "Чем ты раньше занимался?" Синсы ответил: "Я не занимался даже Благородными истинами Будды". Шестой Патриарх спросил: "Тогда ты состоишь в каком ранге?" Синсы ответил: "Раз я не занимаюсь даже Благородными истинами Будды, какой же тогда я могу иметь ранг!" Шестой Патриарх очень оценил тогда Синсы.
Сейчас у вас и у меня способности слабые, поэтому патриархам ничего не оставалось как использовать удобное для нас средство - медитацию на начало слов(а). После династии Сун (с 13 века) многие стали заниматься чтением мантры Амитабхи (Омитхофо), поэтому патриархи стали учить медитировать на "Кто тот, который молится Омитхофо?", на начало этих слов. Сейчас во всех чаньских монастырях медитируют на это предложение и поэтому жуют про себя "Кто тот, который молится Омитхофо", непрерывно читают его про себя. В результате это становится думанием над этим предложением, а не медитацией над ним. Медитировать значит созерцать значение, поэтому во всех залах медитации висят 4 иероглифа "Чжаогу хуатхоу", что означает "Заботься о начале слова". Чжао - это значит созерцать (светить) обратно внутрь. Гу - означает наблюдать, смотреть. Т.е. самому созерцать обратно внутрь на Самоприроду (природу Будды). Повернуть наше сознание (сердце), которое всё время несётся вовне (наружу), чтобы оно созерцало (светило) внутрь. Только тогда это называется смотреть на начало слова.
"Кто тот, который молится Омитхофо" - это предложение (слова), когда эти слова ещё не произнесены, это называется началом слов(а). Когда они уже произнесены, они становятся концом слов(а). Медитируя на начало слова, мы должны медитировать на слово "кто"! Когда ещё не родились мысли, "какой, в конце концов, я". К примеру, я здесь молюсь Омитхофо. Вдруг один человек меня спрашивает: "Скажите, кто тот, который молится Омитхофо?" Я тогда ему отвечаю: "Это я молюсь". Тогда человек дальше спросит: "Вы молитесь? Тогда вы молитесь ртом или сознанием? Если ртом, тогда когда вы уснёте, почему вы уже не можете молиться? Если сознанием, то когда вы умрёте, почему не можете молиться?" У нас тогда в отношении этого рождается сомнение. И тогда в этом месте сомнения мы должны исследовать начало слова. Смотреть, откуда же всё-таки рождаются эти слова? И каков из себя их источник? Скрупулёзно созерцать внутрь, исследовать. Это и есть слушать обратно свою Самоприроду!
Во время ходьбы в зале медитации (прим. переводчика: после часового сидения зажигается следующая благовонная палочка на 30-40 минут и монахи двигаются быстрым или медленным шагом по кругу. Это делается для того, чтобы избежать застоя крови при длительном сидении) шея должна опираться на воротник, следует идти вплотную вслед за идущим вереди. Сознание должно быть спокойным и тихим, не нужно озираться по сторонам. Всем сердцем продолжайте заботиться о начале слова, не надо забывать о начале слова…
Во время сидения в медитации не нужно слишком выпрямлять грудь и обращать своё внимание наверх (поднимать "начало слова"), иначе погрузишься в сонливость. Также не следует слишком сосредотачиваться на груди, иначе появится боль в груди. Не нужно также концентрировать внимание внизу, иначе появится вздутие живота, и возникнут сексуальные проблемы…
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...nefritovy.html

----------

Ersh (27.04.2011), Lion Miller (27.04.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> . Не нужно также концентрировать внимание внизу, иначе появится вздутие живота, и возникнут сексуальные проблемы…


Хм...как интересно.В различных дзенских инструкциях по медитациям я неоднократно вычитывал рекомендации концентрировать внимание именно на точке хара(четыре пальца под пупком),и всегда считал это классикой жанра.А тут такое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Хм...как интересно.В различных дзенских инструкциях по медитациям я неоднократно вычитывал рекомендации концентрировать внимание именно на точке хара(четыре пальца под пупком),и всегда считал это классикой жанра.А тут такое.


Наверное имеется в виду не дантянь, а нечто другое, тоже находящееся внизу)))

----------


## Sforza

> Наверное имеется в виду не дантянь, а нечто другое, тоже находящееся внизу)))


Ну если только так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм...как интересно.В различных дзенских инструкциях по медитациям я неоднократно вычитывал рекомендации концентрировать внимание именно на точке хара(четыре пальца под пупком),и всегда считал это классикой жанра.А тут такое.


ИМХО, для практикующих гунъани и для практикующих просто успокоение ума (или цигун, ТЦЦ и т.п.) рекомендации по сосредоточению внимания будут разными. Зависит и от наставника.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В нескольких местах в своих наставлениях Мастер Сюйюнь действительно говорит о том, чтобы не концентрироваться сильно ни на животе (включая даньтянь), ни на груди, ни на голове. То есть ни на нижнем, ни на среднем, ни на верхнем даньтяне. Иначе могут возникнуть различные отклонения.

Работа с внутреней энергией очень непростая вещь и она требует опытного наставника рядом и не ограничивается концентрацией на какой-либо одной точке тела.
Начинающим, которыми мы почти все являемся, нужно вначале, как говорят мастера Чань 把屁股坐稳"стабилизировать задницу". То есть выработать умение сидеть в медитативном состоянии продолжительное время без дискомфорта. Благодаря этому успокаивается сознание. 
И самым главным на этом этапе является техника медитации, называемая созерцанием начала слова, то есть созерцание момента, когда не появилась ещё мысль. По сути дела это контроль за мыслями, умение контролировать поток мыслей. Если мы становимся хозяевами своих мыслей, а не идём на их поводу, то действительно это качественный скачок в практике совершенствования. Ведь все наши проблемы от неправильного мышления, от блоков и стереотипов, привнесённых цивилизацией.
Где мысль, там и ци (энергия) - один из важных постулатов внутреней работы 内功. Если мысли поставлены под контроль, то и ци легко контролировать и управлять ею.

То есть, первое для нас начинающих - это выработке умения к длительной сидячей медитации (без сонливости), благодаря чему происходит мощное успокоение сознания.
Второе, выработка умения контролировать поток мыслей, не идти на поводу мыслей. Благодаря контролю над мыслями, достигается умение управлять внутренней энергией ци. Управление ци - это уже из раздела тайного учения, которое не передаётся в открытую.

Известный Мастер тайцзы Фу Чжунвэнь так сказал о даньтяне: "Если вы хотите туда попасть, то никогда туда не попадёте".
В один прекрасный день благодаря длительной практике сидячей медитации в позе лотоса ци сама опустится в даньтянь. 气沉丹田

----------


## Sforza

> Известный Мастер тайцзы Фу Чжунвэнь так сказал о даньтяне: "Если вы хотите туда попасть, то никогда туда не попадёте".
> В один прекрасный день благодаря длительной практике сидячей медитации в позе лотоса ци сама опустится в даньтянь. 气沉丹田


То ли Банкэй,то ли Хакуин советовали совсем противопложное ."Ворота" дяньтянь преподносились как панацея от всех болезней,и всем очень,очень рекомендовалось туда попасть.-)
Видимо,действительно,какой наставник таковы и рекомендации.

----------


## Abram

По-моему, поскольку задача дзен - достижение боддхи, то необходимы такие упражнения , которые приводят к овладению вниманием, которое должно стать устойчивым и непрерывным. Если дзадзен помогает  этому(а это может знать только сам практикующий), значит всё правильно. Когда внимание, вне зависимости от того, на чём оно сконцентрировано, воспринимается монолитным, текущим без прерываний(что принципиально), тогда его можно направлять по нашим потребностям. Если его направить внутрь, сквозь любые мысли и чувства в попытке распознать То, что скрыто за всем, То, из чего состоят все восприятия, То, что никогда не может быть воспринято, и спокойно и терпеливо удерживать внимание, понимая что и сам этот поиск состоит из того же "вещества", которое не может быть обнаружено, тогда-то это и будет успешная практика дзен на благо всех существ.

----------

